#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-17
<xivulon> Any progress on unionfs? I am monitoring bug #138915 but did not see much activity in the last few days
<evand> I don't believe so
<evand> they are working on it, afaik
<xivulon> It's only that I wanted to test the lupin code but between segfaults and unionfs I still haven't been able too boot once into it. I'll keep working on the interface then.
<evand> xivulon: if you're desperate to test these things, you could always remaster a cd with updated versions of the packages.  If you don't have a working CD, I can shove one on people.ubuntu.com.
<xivulon> evand, just wanted to have something +/- working for the beta, and I am getting nervous since beta is close and I still cannot boot...
<xivulon> That said I also need to work on the interface, so if I cannot test lupin at least I can play with wubi
<cjwatson> I'm getting nervous too, but there's nothing we can do - even what's in l-u-m git at the moment doesn't work
<cjwatson> it's a blocker for the beta release
<cjwatson> pkl is working on it
<cjwatson> I've escalated just so Ben knows it's a blocker, but I'm not sure how much it'll help. Part of the problem is that we can't just back out the changes that broke it because we'd have to back stuff out all the way to apparmor
<xivulon> cjwatson, on the interface I implemented the autoloop parameter and did some other changes, but still have one or two issues breaking it (using 7z to extract .disk/info) so I haven't updated the build yet
<cjwatson> xivulon: oh, yeah, I meant to say I made partman-auto-loop skip zero-sized partitions
<xivulon> nice
<xivulon> I still have the listbox with the size thingy though and still no rebranding (did not get any image from the artwork chaps, may need to remind them)
<xivulon> Read-Only-Mode and Use-CD-Mode should be implemented though
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2238 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: partman-auto-loop
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  0ubuntu6, user-setup 1.14ubuntu2.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2239 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog rules): * Don't ignore 'make distclean' errors other than missing Makefiles.
<xivulon> Ideally there should be some metalink file stored on a webserver for MD5 checks and/or download urls. That would be a good thing anyway since nowdays many download managers support metalinks.
<cjwatson> yeah, I think there's a wishlist bug filed on ubuntu-cdimage about that
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2240 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.15
<cjwatson> hmm, apparently not
<cjwatson> xivulon: would you mind filing a bug on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+filebug describing what I need to do?
<cjwatson> well, s/I/we/
<xivulon> If that was available the metalink urls should be included within wubi, it does not matter if the file is not there, it can be added later on, provided the metalink url is the same
<xivulon> will do
<xivulon> cjwatson, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/140458
<cjwatson> thanks
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2241 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.5.16
<CIA-18> ubiquity: evand * r2242 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): * Updated kde_ui.py to reflect recent fixes to gtk_ui.py.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-18
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
<evand> cjwatson: Shouldn't bug 117889 be warned that they currently wont get very far in testing the fix, given the unionfs issues?
<cjwatson> evand: good point, done
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2243 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): * Translate widgets from all glade files, not just the main one.
<cjwatson> evand: bug 137878 may be something you run across - one of those grotty 64-bit arithmetic bugs that permeates into all sorts of hard-to-debug weirdness. I found a maybe-duplicate of it today.
<evand> Indeed, I did notice it and spent a few minutes thinking, "wasn't this already fixed before with the exact same patch?"
<evand> thanks for the heads up though
<cjwatson> there was a similar bug in resizing which may be what you're thinking of
<evand> probably
<cjwatson> and indeed a very similar approach, replace shell arithmetic with expr
<cjwatson> I'm beginning to think it might be easier to just dive in and fix dash, mind you
<evand> haha, it'd be easier than having the issue crop up in odd bugs from time to time.  I can't guess at how hard it would be to fix the shell arithmetic though.
<evand> too early apparently, that's just rewording what you just said
<cjwatson> I don't remember but I suspect I looked before fixing it the first time. Probably horribly tedious
<cjwatson> dash is somewhat ancestrally related to busybox sh I think, but we'd have to go through and sort out integer length throughout and ugh
<cjwatson> busybox sh used to have the same problem and so partman was at one point fixed to avoid relying on 64-bit arithmetic
<cjwatson> but a few things have crept back in
<evand> cjwatson: you did do the rosetta update the other day, I don't need to remind you anymore, right?
<cjwatson> yeah
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> it just needs a bit of back-and-forth through the system
<evand> cjwatson: Is not copying /var/log/installer/debug to the target filesystem a design decision or just an oversight?
<cjwatson> evand: partly an oversight, though I think I was a bit leery about how it contains the user's password if they're running in debug mode
<evand> well, it would be 0600, but if you're leery then I don't see a major problem with keeping it as it is.
<cjwatson> I just have bad memories of the breezy installer vulnerability that make me nervous about that sort of thing
<evand> indeed, that's what I figured the reasoning behind it was
<cjwatson> perhaps grep -v password or similar (that won't work, but in that spirit)? something to sanitise the debconf debugging that mentions the user's password
<cjwatson> I can see how the information would be useful
<evand> hrm
<cjwatson> I did try to make debconf hide this itself but unfortunately the debugging is at a level where the code required is horrible
<cjwatson> the code is in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=357118 if you want to look
<cjwatson> I kind of see joeyh's point though
<evand> will do
<evand> hrm
<evand> I suppose it's ugly (it didn't look that bad to me, but I'm not intimate with that code, obviously), but it's cleaner than trying to remove the password after the fact in install.py.  Is Joey suggesting we strip the sensitive information in code, or that the user should know to?  I'm not big on arguments based on the latter.
<evand> though we'd be out of luck if we ever actually did need the password
<evand> wait nevermind, I'm completely neglecting the actual database
<evand> meh, I'm happy to implement whatever you deem is reasonable, or leave it is if you feel the benefits don't outweigh the costs.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-19
<cjwatson> evand: Joey's suggesting that the debconf debug log is lower-level, capturing everything that goes past without regard to what it is, and so shouldn't be treated as something that gets shipped around casually when passwords are involved, just like strace output
<cjwatson> I dunno really
<evand> ah, indeed
* xivulon wasted 10 for 700MB CDs that are not big enough for ISO
<cjwatson> that's a bug in our current images - they're supposed to fit in 700MB
<xivulon> I wanted to test the CD with Wubi. Hopefully using daemon tools or something like that I'll be able to go around it (at least for the wubi part)
<evand> xivulon: testing the installer using CDs will get quite expensive real quick.
<evand> VM?
<evand> oh, I guess that wouldn't work here
<evand> wait no, I've done it before
<xivulon> evand don't have a windows license for full VM testing
<evand> nevermind me
<evand> ah
<xivulon> I did use VM but only for testing lupin inside ext3, but now cannot do that either because of unionfs
* xivulon diving into windows
<xivulon> is there a way to detect when safe mode boot (acpi=off & co) should be used?
<cjwatson> it's a kernel bug if that's needed. much better to report such problems so that kernel quirks can be added
<cjwatson> if we had an authoritative way to detect that, it could simply be added to the kernel so that it wasn't necessary
<xivulon> I guess I have such bug :P
<superm1_> whoops, somehow ubiquity-frontend-mythbuntu is showing up in gnome-app-install now that it's including an icon.  how do you guys keep normal ubiquity frontend gtk and kde out of there?
<cjwatson> superm1_: I don't remember doing anything special (which is not to say I didn't); check with mvo
<soren> Can I somehow tell ubiquity to use a proxy?
<cjwatson> soren: just set the standard GNOME proxy
* soren slaps his forehead
<soren> duh
<soren> cjwatson: Of course, thanks!
<cjwatson> though I think you do have to do it before ubiquity starts
<soren> Alright.
<cjwatson> I'd take a patch to have it go poke GNOME just before it first cares about the proxy
<soren> How very nice of you :)
<cjwatson> heh
<stgraber> cjwatson: ping
<cjwatson> stgraber: pong
<stgraber> cjwatson: Hi, I'm doing a netinstall with a preseed file and would like to download two files using the early_command, is that possible ?
<cjwatson> should be, the network is up at that point
<cjwatson> the preseed file itself is downloaded, after all
<stgraber> giving two parameters to wget doesn't work and using && doesn't work seem to work either
<stgraber> ok, I just checked and indeed the busybox wget can only take one URL as argument, so do you know a way to start two commands using early_command ?
<thom> stgraber: something like
<thom> preseed/early_command   string  wget -O /tmp/early_command http://ubuntu.somewhere/d-i/scripts/early_command && sh /tmp/early_command
<thom> where what you wget is a shell script
<thom> works fine
<stgraber> oh, strange I'm pretty sure I tried that
<cjwatson> don't see why it shouldn't, certainly
<cjwatson> nothing special about && or indeed ; on the RHS of a preseed line
<stgraber> ok, it worked looks like the file wasn't saved at the right place (it was opened by mc through ssh and saving it only save the temporary copy of it)
<cjwatson> sigh, now wubi is crashing
<cjwatson> and unionfs is still unhappy even with 1GB of memory; I guess the CD is slow enough that timing makes a difference
<evand> if putting an older kernel on won't work, what would need to be backported to the gutsy daily from 20070908?  ubiquity, ubiquity-frontend-gtk, ubiquity-capser, lupin-casper, anything else?
<cjwatson> older linux-image-*, linux-restricted-modules-*, linux-ubuntu-modules-* should be all
<cjwatson> for older kernel
<cjwatson> I seriously wouldn't try the backport, it's going to be a hideous time sink
<evand> ok, I'll avoid it
<cjwatson> fuse, ntfs-3g, lupin, ubiquity, casper, quite possibly other stuff
<evand> gah
<evand> I see your point
<evand> cjwatson_: http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/gutsy-desktop-amd64-20070919.1+linux-2.6.22-10.30.iso
<cjwatson_> cool, downloading
<evand> will it help you?  It's oversized.
<cjwatson_> DVDs are a wonderful thing
<evand> ah, indeed
<cjwatson> wubi is being very unhappy at the moment though
<cjwatson> I think I need xivulon's help
<evand> for me it got as far as the ubuntu desktop, then I ran ubiquity --automatic -d and it went downhill from there.
<evand> well, once it hit partman, that is
<cjwatson> what happened?
<evand> I believe it tried to ask a question.  I probably should've stayed in there.
<evand> I can run it again if it would help you
<cjwatson> if it's easy
<evand> it is, it will just take about 15 minutes as something is causing the initramfs to take its sweet time to load
<evand> xivulon: by the way, my entries in add/remove programs dont get removed on uninstall, though I seem to recall you being aware of this, correct?
<cjwatson> same for me, nor the uninstaller itself
<evand> uhh, shouldn't the ntfs filesystem be mounted somewhere?
<cjwatson> should be move-mounted to /host
<evand> negative.  Perhaps I screwed up the CD somehow?
<evand> All I did was copy the linux kernel image over, install the debs for the previous kernel, then mkinitramfs'ed a new initrd
<evand> it did preseed the installer properly though
<cjwatson> you did install casper on your host system right/
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> and lupin-casper
<evand> can you explain that another way?  casper and lupin-casper were already on the CD I remastered.
<cjwatson> you're running mkinitramfs on your normal system
<cjwatson> it's using whatever's in /usr/share/initramfs-tools to do it
<cjwatson> so you need to install casper and lupin-casper in order to install the hooks and scripts there to produce a working live CD initrd
<evand> when I'm chrooted in the unpacked cd?
<cjwatson> oh, hmm
<cjwatson> not sure then
<evand> it's definitely running through lupin-casper
<evand> one sec, I'll upload casper.log
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/casper.log
<evand> is it falling over in 07find_preseed?
<cjwatson> oh, of course, it doesn't need to mount the NTFS filesystem in lupin-style booting
<evand> nevermind my last comment
<cjwatson> grub4dos sucks the kernel and initrd off the disk directly
<cjwatson> Linux never mounts it
<cjwatson> this has confused me in the past
<evand> I am quite confused at the moment
<cjwatson> the short answer is no, the NTFS filesystem shouldn't be mounted
<evand> hrm
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/debug and http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/partman
<evand> still reading over it
<xivulon> hi all I am back
<evand> hi xivulon
* xivulon reading through the posts
<evand> wow
<xivulon> ok so in order
<xivulon> re uninstallation
<evand> oh, I think I did screw things up majorly here
<xivulon> if you have vista, use easybcd to remove entries
<xivulon> if you have xp edit boot.ini
<xivulon> then remove the windows key manually
<xivulon> then try to install uninstalling wubi
<evand> both /lib/modules/2.6.22-11-generic/volatile and /lib/modules/2.6.22-10-generic/volatile are mounted
<xivulon> use the wubi which is wubi-installer.org/devel/minefields
<xivulon> what is the status of unionfs
<xivulon> do we have an ISO capable of booting?
<evand> xivulon: still broken
<evand> sort of
<xivulon> hmm
<evand> I remastered one, but I think I messed it up
<evand> as I forgot to remove the old kernel, and possibly do other things
<xivulon> CD -> ISO extraction in wubi is broken at the moment
<xivulon> wubi should extract the kernel
<evand> the reason the install stops seems to be that /var has filled up.
<xivulon> is something mounted inside ram by any chance?
<xivulon> I have a few pending patches for wubi by the way, will upload shortly
<xivulon> cjwatson, anything you need me for?
<xivulon> cjwatson: quick ping (have to disconnect to test on the dark side)
* xivulon going to the dark side
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-20
<cjwatson> xivulon: you have mail about a crash while ejecting the CD in wubi
<xivulon> cjwatson, thanks could not test the physical CD yet because of size issues
<cjwatson> the code looks pretty hosed when compared to documentation I googled up on ejecting CDs
<cjwatson> might be better to just comment it out for now
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> I submitted quite a few changes rev 281
<xivulon> and some more coming
<xivulon> Unfortunately 7z and makeimage make nsis crash. I am downloading windows stack tracing software
<cjwatson> rather you than me
<xivulon> cjwatson, if you found any info on ejecting the CD please send it over
<cjwatson> xivulon: http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread124082.html though I don't know how to adapt it to nsis
<cjwatson> http://vbnet.mvps.org/index.html?code/faq/eject.htm
<xivulon> thanks will have a look
<xivulon> cjwatson that's the guide I used
<cjwatson_> 23:28 <cjwatson> xivulon: http://www.thescripts.com/forum/thread124082.html though I don't know how to adapt it to nsis
<cjwatson_> 23:29 <cjwatson> http://vbnet.mvps.org/index.html?code/faq/eject.htm
<cjwatson_> 23:29 <cjwatson> I googled for "winmm mcisendstring eject CD" and found several relevant hits
<cjwatson_> not sure how much you got, my router threw a wobbly
<xivulon> cjwatson I tried to implement first guide in nsis, but as mentioned did not test at all. In theory the function calls should be equivalent
<xivulon> obviously theory and practice are not the same thing
<xivulon> maybe I missed the :\\?
<xivulon> System::Call "winmm.dll::mciSendString(t 'open $cddrive\ type cdaudio alias cdrom', n, i 0, *i 0)i.r2"
<cjwatson> but AIUI that just opens a handle
<cjwatson> it's the "set cdrom door open" that actually ejects
<cjwatson> and "close cdrom" to close the handle again
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2244 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Purge ucf's state for /etc/papersize so that it will be recreated
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  properly (LP: #128258).
<xivulon> cjwatson you are right
<xivulon> evand, cjwatson I might have fixed most if not all of the wubi crashes
<xivulon> will upload soon
<cjwatson> neat
<cjwatson> pkl has unionfs stuff in git now that's looking good
<cjwatson> I'm testing it
<xivulon> it's too late for me to test that, 230am here
<xivulon> tomorrow
<xivulon> /xivulon moves to the bright side
<evand> awesome all around
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand, new wubi version is up, also updated the binary
<xivulon> Did not test lupin stuff at all nor physical CD
<xivulon> Eject, at least with emulated CD, does not seem too crash
<xivulon> rev282
<cjwatson> ok, you're just in time, I'll test that along with unionfs
<xivulon> To test uninstallation, please start with a clean sheet, uninstallation works for me
<cjwatson> right, assuming I can get to a clean sheet :-)
<cjwatson> I uninstalled but I still seem to have a grub4dos hanging around
<cjwatson> is there a brute-force way to remove that and get back to the Windows bootloader?
<xivulon> remove folder, registry key, use easybcd for vista boot menu, and any *wubildr* files you can find
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> Have to sleep, long day tomorrow. Pls send me an email to let me know how it goes
<evand> goodnight xivulon
<xivulon> night everyone
<cjwatson> urgh, now wubi is set up to download the ISO
<evand> how's it going?
<evand> otherwise, that is
<cjwatson> waiting for wubi ...
<cjwatson> otherwise unionfs seems happy
<evand> wonderful
<cjwatson> it's at 84%
<cjwatson> on the upside I am catching up on an awful lot of mailing lists
<cjwatson> wow
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> I just got to the end of my 'mailboxes' list in mutt
<cjwatson> it's been about two years since that last happened
<evand> wow
<evand> mine is just over a page
<cjwatson> ah, now this is more like it
<cjwatson> took a bit of persuasion to get wubi to boot
<cjwatson> still no automatic ubiquity launching though
<cjwatson> oh, whoops, that's a bug I saw a while back and forgot to fix
<evand> whoops, I forgot to mention that from my limited testing.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r59 migration-assistant/ (11 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Use stat instead of the DT_ macros to avoid issues with fuse.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * Add a debug log.
<evand> hooray for not committing things
<evand> cjwatson: Is the ubuntu-installer branch of ubiquity broken?
<evand> bzr: ERROR: Can't rename /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/10/68/.bzr/repository/lock/deenek5py8.tmp to /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/10/68/.bzr/repository/lock/held: /srv/sm-ng/push-branches/00/00/10/68/.bzr/repository/lock/held already exists
<evand> debcommit: commit failed
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r60 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.5.0
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2245 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init): * Fix automatic-ubiquity option handling in init script.
<cjwatson> evand: try it now but make sure you're using sftp: rather than bzr+ssh: for the time being
<cjwatson> I fixed it by hand following advice from Robert Collins
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2246 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/noninteractive.py: typo
<xivulon> cjwatson, can you detail your problems about using ISOs?
<xivulon> probably the current restriction is that I also check the iso name
<xivulon> for ubuntu it must be gutsy-desktop-i386.iso (as specified in isolist.ini)
<xivulon> ISO works fine for me
<cjwatson> xivulon: *install* from ISO can't work as I explained at length the other day
<cjwatson> and in particular it doesn't work because partman-auto-loop fails to mount /host
<cjwatson> (which is a consequence of a lupin bug but ...)
<xivulon> cjwatson, by install from ISO, I mean loopinstallation
<xivulon> as lupin bugs I still did not have a chance to boot that, so debugging was not very easy
<xivulon> in fact lately I just concentrated on the user interface waiting for segfaults/unionfs to be resolved
<cjwatson> xivulon: I'm sorry, I'm confused
<cjwatson> I was up until 7am and then got four hours of sleep, bear with me
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, the problem is that lupin mounts the Windows filesystem as /isodevice
<xivulon> ah I thought you were in US
<cjwatson> due to find_iso
<cjwatson> no, just on a US timezone :)
<xivulon> same here, went to sleep at 3 up at 7...
<cjwatson> and then partman-auto-loop tries to mount the same filesystem as /host
<cjwatson> which fails because it's already mounted
<cjwatson> so OK, I guess it's not an intrinsic problem, we should just fix it in lupin/partman-auto-loop
<xivulon> cjwatson, I am at work now, I can have a look only tonight
<xivulon> As for avoiding installation when the ISO is run in "read-only" mode
<xivulon> I guess that should be a check within Ubiquity rather than wubi
<xivulon> Moreover it would be needless to disable ubiquity completely, since if the user does have more than 1 partition, he may still be able to install from a read-only ISO installation
<cjwatson> yeah, I think I'm just wrong due to sleep deprivation
<xivulon> Ideally when giving the option to choose a drive/partition, the ones that are already mounted should not make the list
<cjwatson> oh, I meant to copy up my hacked ISO
<xivulon> and if no drive/partition is available ubiquity should simply display a message and exit
* cjwatson rsyncs it up
<xivulon> re branding: tonight I can either work on the dynamic rebranding or testing lupin, I'd go with the second
<xivulon> to do static graphical rebranding is trivial, just change the icon and header.bmp within wubi/image with another image of the same size/format
<xivulon> I still have not received anything from the artwork team
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/gutsy-desktop-i386-wubi.iso
<cjwatson> I love rsync
* xivulon nods
<cjwatson> that has the always-tries-to-download ISO bug you mentioned, along with the lack of a leading backslash in the boot menu entry that I mentioned by mail and fixed
<cjwatson> I got it to boot using editbcd
<cjwatson> it has Phillip's unionfs fixes, which are working well for me
<xivulon> thanks for that
<xivulon> I'll test it tonight
<cjwatson> and it has a nasty little partman-auto-loop bug which prevents installation
<cjwatson> apply http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto-loop/ubuntu/revision/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070920103812-mgae9pjcor3xh5hy?start_revid=cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070920104108-tfnyb57itaid5v9y to /bin/autopartition-loop to fix that
<xivulon> Was about to ask just that
<cjwatson> that's as far as I got
<cjwatson> xivulon: do you have an executable somewhere with your CD2ISO fixes?
<xivulon> yeah in my usual place: http://wubi-installer.org/devel/minefields/Ubuntu-7.10-alpha.exe
<xivulon> that does not include the backslash fix though
<xivulon> also now it points to the latest daily build if it has to download anything AND to the metalinks on wubi-installer.org, we may want to change isolist.ini and the metalink files
<cjwatson> ok, but that's workaroundable if you know how
<xivulon> lates daily buld = latest ISO daily build
<cjwatson> getting lupin and friends working is massively more important than branding
<xivulon> I agree
<cjwatson> I suspect that exe is too late for our daily build
<cjwatson> looks like it from the timestamps
<xivulon> But as mentioned I can only play with that tonight
<cjwatson> I'm going to let a few things settle and do another CD build later on
<xivulon> the exe is not an issue, people can simply download it separately for testing puroposes
<cjwatson> does it behave in the same way when downloaded separately and when run from the CD?
<xivulon> it should
<cjwatson> ok, that's good
<xivulon> the only difference is that if a CD is detected the distro options list is limited to the CD
<cjwatson> right, but that's a property of the CD being inserted rather than a property of where wubi is run from?
<xivulon> and rebranding should kick in (disabled at the moment)
<xivulon> yes
<cjwatson> ok, I'll try this out this afternoon
<xivulon> when you run wubi, first thing it checks for a CD, and changes the distrolist and branding accordingly
<cjwatson> this hsa been a fun ride so far :-)
<xivulon> basically if you have a CD you should see only "Ubuntu" in the distro selector and see "Use CD" in the size selector
<xivulon> if you have no CD you should see "Ubuntu|Kubuntu" in the distro selector and "Read Only" as the only "extra" option in the size selector
<xivulon> If you select Use CD, the CD content is NOT extracted to disk. If you use Read Only the ISO content is extracted to disk.
<xivulon> In both cases the kernel/initrd are extracted to disk
<xivulon> glad you are enjoying it so far, I moved from hacking linux/d-i (which I like) to maintain nsis (which I hate)
<cjwatson> well, observe my trick of turning as much of it as possible into d-i hacking ;-)
<cjwatson> hmm, partman-auto-loop removes the .disk file and recreates it itself using dd
<cjwatson> should it just accept one that already exists?
<xivulon> ubi maior minor cessat
<cjwatson> and yet your classicist credentials are so much better than mine. :)
<xivulon> cjwatson, I though that the idea was that we test for the existance of *.disk and if any is found we abort the installation
<xivulon> This was the behaviour in old version of wubi
<cjwatson> but doesn't wubi preallocate the .disk files?
<xivulon> Not anymore
<cjwatson> so by the time partman-auto-loop runs they'll exist
<xivulon> nope, there should only be a disks folder with an empty boot folder in it
<xivulon> I can generate the files from within wubi if you want, the only advantage is that I can use a windows api to preallocate the space without zeroing the full thing
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> ok, no problem then
* cjwatson laughs at the everything2 comments on ubi maior
<cjwatson> "This shows that the ancient Romans were quite good at text compression. Probably their Empire fell when they accidentally deleted all the copies of pkzip from their abaci."
<cjwatson> no, I'm happy with it done in Linux
<xivulon> good one :)
<cjwatson> makes the sanity check easier
<xivulon> I agree, that's why I disabled it
<cjwatson> although yes it's slower, should do something about that
<xivulon> so if you see any .disk file you should refuse to overwrite them. The user has to uninstall explicitly if they want to overwrite stuff.
<cjwatson> yep, I do that
<xivulon> great
<cjwatson> you get a "Loop-mounted file systems already present" error
<cjwatson> or at least you should :)
<xivulon> Can we add a non geek line as well? something like: "If you want to reinstall Ubuntu, please first uninstall the existing installation and then run the installer again"
<cjwatson> post-beta
<cjwatson> yeah, I was just trying to avoid branding; could you file a bug on partman-auto-loop and I'll come up with something?
<xivulon> you mean for the non-geek message?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> I try to avoid saying "Ubuntu" in d-i strings because it requires branding for derivatives
<xivulon> partman-auto-loop does not use Launchpad as its bug tracker.
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop/+filebug
<cjwatson> i.e. the source package in Ubuntu, not the product
<xivulon> of course
<xivulon> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto-loop/+bug/141217
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> By the way, I should be in Boston wed/thu/fri I hope I'll be able to attend some of the installer meetings.
<cjwatson> excellent
<cjwatson> you're based in London aren't you?
<xivulon> yeah
<xivulon> want a beer?
<cjwatson> I was thinking more of a hack session in the London office :)
<cjwatson> it's much more worth it now than it would have been early on when so few of the pieces were present
<cjwatson> (but sure, perhaps a beer afterwards ...)
<xivulon> I'd love to, but the only issue with that is that I work during the week and I'll be away the next 2 weekends
<xivulon> I can try to pop in "early" on next monday/tuesday. Early being 5pm
<cjwatson> hmm, not ideal
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I can get down then
<cjwatson> I'm due in London on 9 Oct
<xivulon> I can get a few hours off on the 9th then, hopefully there should not be much to do by then
<xivulon> shall I add a --safe-mode switch that sets up menu.lst for the installer with noacpi and safe screen resolution?
<cjwatson> I think it should be consistent with what we make available on our normal CDs
<cjwatson> which means "safe graphics mode" adding the xforcevesa command-line option
<xivulon> sure
<xivulon> to make it simple for users, I was thinking that we may add one or two shortcuts, like wubi-safe-mode.exe, or have a special link on the CD webpage
<cjwatson> how about getting Henrik to make it an option in winfoss
<cjwatson> or make it a checkbox on the wubi UI
<cjwatson> the latter might be better actually
<cjwatson> and I repeat, please "safe graphics mode", it's not analogous to Windows safe mode and I don't want it confused
<xivulon> what about noapic stuff? I know you mentioned it should be fixed properly, but for instance for my laptop I need acpi=off
<cjwatson> right but that doesn't make it a safe mode
<cjwatson> it makes it a workaround for your laptop
<cjwatson> it's not correct to call it safe across the board
<cjwatson> if it were, after all, we'd probably just make it the default
<xivulon> What about "unsupported hardware fix" or something?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> I don't want this sort of thing to get out of sync between wubi and our regular installer
<cjwatson> this is hugely important - we can't support it if it's out of sync
<cjwatson> and I really do think this should be handled by filing a bug on the kernel and getting them to add a quirk
<cjwatson> it's usually straightforward if you attach dmidecode output
<xivulon> As command line I can support as many options as you want (and will support the same parameters), but on the user interface I am a bit space constrained
<cjwatson> xivulon: how about a button that pops up a dialog into which you can type in extra boot options if you need them?
<cjwatson> there are lots of different workarounds that one might potentially need on different hardware, and I'm not sure enumerating them in the UI is worthwhile
<xivulon> My idea is was to make the geeks happy via command-line parameters and non-geeks happy with a single "catch-them-all" workaround
<cjwatson> but it is NOT a single catch-them-all workaround
<xivulon> We used to have an "advanced" page, we might resurrect that, but I like it much better with a single page.
<cjwatson> it fixes your laptop
<cjwatson> it fixes a number of people's systems
<cjwatson> it is far from complete
<cjwatson> I agree that a single page is nicer, but on the other hand advanced boot options might not belong on the main interface
<xivulon> I understand that but if we can cover most common cases in one go the ones that are left out may well read a guide and submit the parameters via command line
<cjwatson> maybe thinking of it as a dialog rather than a page would be better
<cjwatson> but people will check the "make my hardware work" box and then complain because they're one of the people whose hardware it breaks
<xivulon> I see but people with complex setup will still need to read a lot of info to guess what is the right parameters for them
<cjwatson> or some people will probably need some combination of the usual workarounds but not all
<xivulon> Why should we force all the others to read the guide when we can fix most of them in one go?
<cjwatson> because we can't fix most of them in one go
<cjwatson> we will cause confusion by providing this "make it work" box that doesn't
<cjwatson> I honestly think you're extrapolating from the specific to the general
<cjwatson> and it is very non-Ubuntu-like to provide a workaround checkbox like that when it should really be fixed properly in the kernel, imo
<cjwatson> if we provide a workaround checkbox, we'll stop hearing from people about it
<cjwatson> and it will become harder to make it Just Work across the board
<cjwatson> ultimately Ubuntu should not require this sort of magic workaround boot option at all on common hardware. Making it too easy to find the workaround does make it easier for affected users in the short term, but it unfortunately also makes it more likely that there will be more affected users in the long-term, because the affected users will be less likely to file bugs
<cjwatson> I feel quite strongly about this :)
<xivulon> Well it's clearly a trade off: bug reports (= number of happy new users tomorrow) vs number of happy new users today
<cjwatson> we're still in the early adopter phase
<cjwatson> well, maybe late early adopter :)
<cjwatson> it's really important to get good bugs from early adopters - there are orders of magnitude fewer people using Ubuntu now than we hope will use it in the future
<xivulon> All I am saying, is that if you go for bug reports, I don't see much point in putting up a page with cryptic things like "acpi", "vesa" & co. I'd rather just support command line options.
<xivulon> Anything on the user interface has to be grandma-proof
<cjwatson> it needs to correspond to the things people can google for under "why won't my <system name here> boot with Ubuntu?"
<cjwatson> so inventing cutesy names for it like "safe mode" is just going to confuse, I think
<cjwatson> it is very important to be consistent with other Ubuntu installation methods
<cjwatson> I think a command line option that goes --boot-args="acpi=off noapic" would be useful, since then we could provide instructions to afflicted users
<xivulon> Yeah but if they bother googling for it they can just add a command line parameter, no need to sugar that with a user interface that will scare the crap of the 90% of the other users
<cjwatson> and the instructions could take the opportunity to say "please file a bug about this so that we can make sure people aren't affected in future"
<cjwatson> sounds reasonable
<xivulon> Ok so no change to user interface and I will support --boot-args="*" and maybe some other convenience flag
<cjwatson> paradoxically I think that might actually get more users on broken hardware. the reason is that if you have a "safe mode" item that isn't absolutely 100%, people in the 100% minus (whatever) are likely to give up when safe mode doesn't work for them - obviously Ubuntu is just fucked on their hardware
<cjwatson> whereas if the interface is boot options, they have to google for it and they might well find that there's something that works
<cjwatson> basically if we're into safe mode territory we have already lost the most timid users
<cjwatson> and a sizeable proportion of the rest are likely to persist for a little while if it's "but I just need to find the right rune"
<Knuta> is a d-i package with the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/73647 fix already uploaded to some secret place, or do people still need to rebuild things to netboot with bnx2? The "One-liner fix." comment in the bug is not very informing :-|
<xivulon> I'd add a page to web interface of the CD: if wubi does not work for you see a list of possible reasons and solutions, wich will explain common options and have a link to launch wubi with appropriate parameters
<cjwatson> Knuta: edgy isn't likely to get a point release, but bnx2 should be included in 6.06.2 when it's released (fairly soon)
<Knuta> cjwatson: I'm using dapper
<cjwatson> ah, your URL said 2.6.17 so I assumed you meant edgy
<Knuta> cjwatson: I think the bug covers both
<cjwatson> "One-liner fix" was Martin's comment justifying targeting it for 6.06.2
<cjwatson> the kernels for that haven't been uploaded yet though (and in fact this is the major outstanding blocker for 6.06.2)
<Knuta> people are kicking me around because they can't install ubuntu on the new servers :-|
<Knuta> what does "fairly soon" mean? a week? a month?
<cjwatson> I believe current schedule is beginning of Oct
<xivulon> cjwatson did you see my comments on winfoss wubi troubleshooting page?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> oh, maybe
<cjwatson> 15:16 <xivulon> I'd add a page to web interface of the CD: if wubi does not work for you see a list of possible reasons and solutions, wich will explain common options and have a link to launch wubi with
<cjwatson>                 appropriate parameters
<cjwatson> that?
<cjwatson> seems reasonable
<xivulon> there was another piece
<xivulon> Basically have a Winfoss page "Wubi Troubleshooting" and a sister page "LiveCD Troubleshooting"
<xivulon> Then have a block for each common problem with a checkbox close to it. Something like: my screen resolution is *##~* Y/N
<xivulon> Then a button with "Try Wubi With Common Workarounds"
<xivulon> That button will launch wubi with appropriate boot parameter and show another winfoss page
<xivulon> Submit bug report so that we can improve support for your hardware in the future
<xivulon> cjwatson you mentioned you might have built another ISO with the patch. Please let me know if that is the case.
<cjwatson> with which patch?
<xivulon> http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/partman-auto-loop/ubuntu/revision/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070920103812-mgae9pjcor3xh5hy?start_revid=cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070920104108-tfnyb57itaid5v9y
<cjwatson> oh, no, not yet
<cjwatson> needs a ubiquity upload first, for which I was sort of planning to wait for translations
<cjwatson> you can just edit it on the fly
<xivulon> and anything else that you might have fixed in the meantime
<xivulon> np
<xivulon> Had another idea re safe mode stuff, now the grub menu that launches the installer/liveiso is hidden away...
<xivulon> I could simply add other items to menu.lst, and have a 5 sec black screen that says "Hit esc if you have problems booting with wubi..."
<xivulon> The grub titles might be things like: "Standard|Workaround for graphics problems|Workarounds for XYZ problem..."
<cjwatson> that would be a bit better
<cjwatson> I'm still concerned that it wouldn't match Ubuntu, and that we don't have room for more menu entries on Ubuntu CDs (it would scroll and the user experience gets messy)
<cjwatson> but I see I am not going to persuade you with that argument
<cjwatson> have you at least filed a bug about your own laptop?
<xivulon> It's already there
<xivulon> No need to persuade me, I'll do what you say, just throwing out ideas
<cjwatson> well, I'm assuming that this is coming from wubi users as well as just you
<xivulon> Well graphics was less than an issue for us because we used the alternate iso, I'd expect to see more tickets there once we work with live cd
<xivulon> We had a few users that required acpi fixes
<xivulon> cjwatson,evand I have uploaded a new build including latest revisions (no change on my part)
* xivulon moves to windows
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2248 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: hw-detect 1.53ubuntu2,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  kboot-installer 0.0.1ubuntu4, localechooser 1.38ubuntu2,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  migration-assistant 0.5.0, partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu7, partman-base
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  107ubuntu3.
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2249 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.16
<xivulon> cjwatson,evand will have to upload again
<xivulon> done rev291
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-21
<xivulon> cjwatson partman autoloop fails to mount /host when an iso is used
<cjwatson> sigh, xivulon, that was what I already told you
<tepsipakki> does the "pending Cell support" allow native installation on PS3?
<cjwatson> we had that in feisty ...
<cjwatson> it expands it to some more machines
<cjwatson> well, when I say feisty I mean with a few extra bug-fixes; see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/custom/20070608-feisty-ps3/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/custom/20070614-xubuntu-feisty-ps3/
<tepsipakki> oh, ok.. I don't own one yet, but every installation doc I've encountered mentions that fedora needs to be installed first
<cjwatson> it doesn't
<tepsipakki> but maybe they were outdated
<tepsipakki> right
<cjwatson> my PS3 has never had Fedora on it
<tepsipakki> heh, I take your word for it :)
<xivulon> cjwatson could you pls have a quick look at the patches I sent this morning and in case merge them?
<cjwatson> xivulon: I will do, just doing other things first
<xivulon> sure
<cjwatson> xivulon: if the find_iso mount needs to be visible to partman-auto-loop, I'm leaning towards reinstating the change to just call it /host
<cjwatson> I like keeping the number of top-level names as small as I can
<xivulon> cjwatson the issue is that if you have the ISO on /host and target the same device (which is by far the most common case), that is fine
<xivulon> but... if you have the ISO on /host and target another device, autopartition loop will try to mount that other device as /host (if memory does not fail me)
<xivulon> I would suggest to rename /isodevice -> host and IIF autopartion loop likes to use /host change that instead (since that top level folder is only used during installation)
<xivulon> yep
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, I see
<xivulon> #189 mount -o move /target /host
<cjwatson> no in that case I think I prefer /iso or /isodevice for the ISO
<xivulon> ok
<cjwatson> because /host is what we end up using on the installed system for the same purpose as /host during installation
<cjwatson> so it should have the same name
<xivulon> makes sense
<cjwatson> I'm not sure about pushing this in for beta mind you
<xivulon> I was thinking the same thing
<cjwatson> don't get me wrong, it seems correct, but I'm trying to use my release team points sparingly for things that are critical :)
<xivulon> But on the other side we had very little testing on wubi/lupin...
<cjwatson> I know, and I'm desperate to get it tested, but at this point I think we only have time to test the CD case
<xivulon> I'd still put the partman auto loop stuff in, since it will have no effect on a normal installation
<xivulon> And can have people test using the ISO + the downloaded wubi.exe
<xivulon> Same goes for lupin of course
<xivulon> Lupin patches should be included, since they should have no impact on a normal installation (and if they do, you do want to know now)
<cjwatson> "should have no impact" is the sort of phrase that automatically strikes terror into release managers
<xivulon> What I mean is that if they do have an impact, that is a bug, and it should be discovered now
<cjwatson> erm
<cjwatson> I see where you're coming from, but wubi needs to work in the default case by beta; that is the highest priority
<cjwatson> the possibility of introducing bugs that might need us to respin is very very bad
<cjwatson> because it either means delaying the Ubuntu beta or removing wubi from it
<cjwatson> we will have time after beta to fix this sort of thing
<cjwatson> but if wubi isn't in place and working by beta, it isn't going to be in the final release
<xivulon> Let me rephrase, partman auto-loop and lupin do work as far as I can tell in the default case (when there is no wubi.exe)
<cjwatson> right, that's great and that's enough for beta
<cjwatson> we can land these fixes immediately afterwards
<cjwatson> I'm already getting away with a lot by getting it into place this late, and I can't stretch much further
<cjwatson> (and I realise that was my fault at least as much as anyone else's)
<xivulon> cjwatson, I understand, don't worry
<cjwatson> in particular I'm not confident of the partman-auto-loop changes
<cjwatson> what you sent is definitely wrong because it will break any preseeding that involves more than one partition
<xivulon> They have not been tested to date
<cjwatson> so I think it deserves some care
<cjwatson> plus, it's not really the same device
<cjwatson> actually, no, ignore that bit
<xivulon> I do not think that multiple partitions with loopinstallations is much of an issue
<cjwatson> sorry, I'm confused, your change should be fine
<cjwatson> I meant like multiple .disk files
<cjwatson> but it's not an issue here
<cjwatson> still, anything that makes my head hurt this much I don't want to ram through for beta :)
<xivulon> what is a realistic plan?
<cjwatson> xivulon: we go with CD-only for beta and land the changes immediately after beta
<cjwatson> there is a period between beta and release when we go back to "merely" feature freeze
<cjwatson> and that's a reasonable time to land this sort of thing
<xivulon> doesn't that mean that wubi should not be in the final?
<cjwatson> but right now, we're in beta freeze, and the only fixes we can make are those which are critical to the beta
<cjwatson> xivulon: I don't see why, if it works in the must-have-a-CD-in-the-drive mode for beta
<xivulon> You mean we only enable the CD-only mode
<cjwatson> right
<xivulon> So we only have wubi
<cjwatson> blink?
<cjwatson> oh, I'm not religious about ripping it out, we can release-note that something doesn't work
<cjwatson> that's ok
<cjwatson> let me reiterate
<cjwatson> we have six days
<cjwatson> there will be bugs left at the end
<xivulon> cjwatson I do not mind whatever you decide.
<cjwatson> the key is to get the most important paths tested and working
<xivulon> I am only need a bit of planning, for instance if there is no loopinstallation support, I'll have to resume the dynamic patching mechanism in the standalone version
<cjwatson> so with my archive and release hat on I'm working to get the unionfs fixes through
<xivulon> which means I have to ship my own initrd and so on...
<cjwatson> with my cdimage hat on I'll be running round rebuilding images this afternoon
<cjwatson> can you not live with needing a daily build slightly after beta?
<cjwatson> I mean it's not like the images have worked for a while ...
<xivulon> I think more in terms of the final, beta or not is not a big issue at all.
<cjwatson> or are you going to have users beating down your door asking why wubi-installer.org doesn't support 7.10 beta?
<xivulon> No that's not an issue
<xivulon> I can have the wubi.exe point at a daily build instead of the beta
<xivulon> That is what it does now
<xivulon> The issue is that if there is no loppinstallation support in the final ISO, I will not be able to point them anywhere else
<xivulon> And I will have to maintain my own initrd again wich patches the ISO on the fly.
<cjwatson> ok, I'm keen to avoid you doing that
<cjwatson> and I don't think it will be necessary
<cjwatson> the lupin patch is in bzr, and the partman-auto-loop patch is in place in my local tree now pending me thinking about it a bit more
<cjwatson> it should all be ready for right after beta
<xivulon> another minor issue was that ubiquity seemed to ignore atomatic-ubiquity flag and I just landed on the desktop (did not check whether xinit-ubiquity was in place)
<xivulon> cjwatson, it would be good if the initrd could support some external hooks "pre_mount=/path/to/premount.sh" and "post_mount=/path/to/postmount.sh"
<xivulon> But I guess it's late for that too
<cjwatson> automatic-ubiquity should be fixed finally in 1.5.16
<cjwatson> taken a few goes, that
<cjwatson> talk to me about hooks after beta :)
<xivulon> thanks
<xivulon> the hooks are an emergency thing so that if I can override a few initrd/iso files without having to ship a whoule new thing
<cjwatson> nod
<cjwatson> somebody else asked for that too I think - will try to come up with something generic
<xivulon> cjwatson, do you think you can push out an ISO build with all the patches?
<xivulon> I will be travelling this w/e and will not have much time (and probably zero connectivity), having an ISO to play with might help
<xivulon> By the way, lupin-casper already provides external hooks... ;P
<cjwatson> you mean all the other patches up to now, or the post-beta ones?
<cjwatson> I can't do post-beta stuff yet, but we'll be building new CDs today as soon as all the necessary stuff is in the archive
<xivulon> cjwatson, I mean that current lupin version supports importing early_command.sh and late_command.sh
<cjwatson> 14:45 <xivulon> cjwatson, do you think you can push out an ISO build with all the patches?
<cjwatson> I was replying to that
<xivulon> re ISO build, yes I mean post beta stuff, with any patch that might be relevant to lupin/wubi (including automatic-ubiquity)
<xivulon> re Lupin, now that I think of it, Lupin can support early_command.sh. That is enough to override the ISO.
<xivulon> So even if you decide not to push in partman-autoloop, I can add it later on, provided lupin is available in the ISO
<cjwatson> lupin will be there
<cjwatson> automatic-ubiquity should work, but still needs testing
<xivulon> Even in the beta?
<cjwatson> same way it is in current daily builds ...
<cjwatson> the lupin patches we've been talking about today, unlikely
<cjwatson> but lupin in general, sure
<xivulon> cjwatson, to simplify testing in the coming days, I'd like you to reconsider having the latest lupin patches (with that I can patch partman on the fly, but changing the initrd is not as convenient), also it would be good to have all other "post-beta" patches in one place
<xivulon> Ideally the patches should be as an override folder that can simply be extracted on top of the mounted ISO by early_command
<xivulon> Would something like that be feasible?
<cjwatson> xivulon: you already have early_command so there is nothing to do there, as far as I know
<cjwatson> ok, *sigh*, I'll see if I can push through the /isodevice move-mounting stuff
<xivulon> Thanks, without that, I'd need to push out a separate initrd
<xivulon> As for the post-beta folder, that has not to be anything formal, just a folder where you dump files and packages that did not make the ISO, which probably means partman-auto-loop and automatic-ubiquity.
<xivulon> That ultimately might reduce your workload since you'd have to worry about a single ISO, and it would speed and simplify lupin/wubi testing, since we could easily apply changes on the fly and do not have to wait for special ISOs
<cjwatson> no, I don't want to do that sorry
<cjwatson> we'll just do updated builds
<cjwatson> early_command hooks can of course create whatever they want themselves
<xivulon> I think we are saying the same thing.
<xivulon> You just do official builds, simply let me know what relevant lupin packages you left out
<cjwatson> I can certainly mention fixes
<xivulon> I'll take care of the override folder
<cjwatson> lupin uploading with the /isodevice changes
<xivulon> nice
<xivulon> When will the ISO with that be ready?
<cjwatson> publisher + publisher + CD build + random slack for shit that goes wrong
<cjwatson> oh and include live filesystem build
<cjwatson> + time for Soyuz to wake up and schedule builds + binary build time
<cjwatson> no less than 2.5 hours, probably a bit more
<xivulon> That's more than good enough, I am leaving tomorrow morning so I can download tonight
<xivulon> Can you also put somewhere your local patched version of partman autoloop and auto ubiquity?
<cjwatson> like I said, automatic-ubiquity should work in the next build, as far as I know
<xivulon> missed that bit, great -1
<cjwatson> I'll give you the codebrowse link for partman-auto-loop once I've committed it and you can use that
<xivulon> Anything else I'd need you can think of? lupin-support is on the ISO?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> I'm off for a while, since the publisher is churning on manual and CDs will build after that; evand has my phone number if the universe is collapsing
<xivulon> Thanks a lot for everything, and sorry for the trouble
<cjwatson> it's ok
<cjwatson> I hope this build will work :)
<xivulon> me too
* evand crosses fingers as well
<xivulon> By the way, in anyone wants to try wubi/lupin, to go around current issues, burn a CD, start wubi normally and select 4GB installation, before rebooting edit /ubuntu/install/grub/menu.lst and remove find_iso=XYZ
<xivulon> Do not boot with the CD inserted, pop it in when requested
<xivulon> This will force use a physical CD instead of an ISO on HD which at the moments creates problems. Haven't tried that personally but in theory you should be able to go through the loopinstallation.
<evand> bug #1: no mouse when starting straight into ubiquity
<xivulon> cjwatson, do you have updated partman-auto-loop sources?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> evand: blink
<xivulon> you mentioned you patched your local branch could you pls email me autopartition-loop?
<evand> cjwatson: yeah, not sure what's causing it yet.  Trying to get it running in automatic mode first.
<cjwatson> xivulon: please, when I am confident in it I'll check it in and e-mail it to you
<cjwatson> I don't want to mail about half-broken copies and waste your time
<xivulon> cjwatson, it's only because I'll be away this w/e and I am not sure about network connectivity, so I could at least work on something
<xivulon> does not matter if it's half done, better that today that something on monday
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/autopartition-loop but if it's broken I warned you :P
<cjwatson> er, in a moment, scp hasn't finished
<xivulon> great
<cjwatson> it's there now
<evand> speaking of broken autopartition-loop ;)
<cjwatson> evand: what broke?
<evand> it's sitting there.  It doesn't seem to like me stracing it either.
<evand> but that's probably an error on my part
<xivulon> are you testing with loopinstallation?
<xivulon> check if /host is mounted
<evand> xivulon: it is mounted
<evand>  /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk
<xivulon> what I mean, is /host on a device or is sitting inside of the ramdisk?
<xivulon> do you see it in /proc/mounts
<evand> ah, it's on /
<xivulon> then it's blocking because you are out of ram probably
<cjwatson> right, question is why it didn't get mounted
<evand> you're good :)
<cjwatson> did wubi sit for ages downloading an iso?
<xivulon> That is the patch I submitted
<xivulon> it's not mounted because the target partition is the one hosting the ISO
<xivulon> which means that the target partition is already mounted
<cjwatson> xivulon: not so much, it's a bug if it gets that far
<xivulon> which means that mount.d/70basic fails
<evand> yeah, I'm using the old wubi.exe.  I'll update.
<cjwatson> it shouldn't be using an ISO, it should be using the CD
<evand> sorry for the false alarm
<cjwatson> ah, that would be it
<cjwatson> xivulon: no, mount.d/70basic failed for an entirely different reason which I fixed
<cjwatson> nothing to do with the ISO being on the target partition
<evand> though, I did find one more bug
<evand> we need to set UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC in environ
<cjwatson> I thought ubiquity did that itself
<cjwatson> if you pass --automatic
<evand> it does
<evand> but we're not passing --automatic in ubiquity-dm, are we?
<cjwatson> oh, but we don't call it with --automatic
<cjwatson> I wonder why not
<cjwatson> I think that's a bug
<xivulon> evand, I did not understand if you are using an ISO or the CD
<cjwatson> evand: what does it break?
<cjwatson> because I saw the "checking installation" progress bar when I tried it
<cjwatson> which made me assume that it was in automatic mode
<evand> oh, hrm
<evand> that does mean it's in automatic mode
<cjwatson> oh, except maybe I was running ubiquity by hand
<cjwatson> you might want to ignore me
<evand> xivulon: I was using an iso, I'm going to grab the latest wubi now to fix that.
<cjwatson> I'll upload a fix tonight
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2250 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog init):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Use the --automatic option when running ubiquity from the init script
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  (thanks, Evan Dandrea).
<xivulon> cjwatson, is it now possible to target the partition hosting the ISOs now?
<cjwatson> xivulon: if booting from the CD
<xivulon> which means no
<cjwatson> correct
<evand> thanks cjwatson
<xivulon> So evand you can run Wubi and pick 4GB
<xivulon> Then before rebooting edit install/boot/grub/menu.lst
<xivulon> and remove find_iso=*
<xivulon> That will be identical to a real wubi loopinstallation except that the CD will be used
<xivulon> Reboot without the CD and only insert that when requested to do so
<evand> xivulon: ok, thanks
<xivulon> cjwatson, out of curiosity what was the mount.d bug you referred to?
<cjwatson> xivulon: partman-auto-loop wasn't reading all the output from fstab.d scripts
<cjwatson> so it started a second one before the first one had finished, and they fought
<xivulon> ah
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, sorry, I was confusing fstab.d and mount.d; you were right about mount.d/70basic
<cjwatson> sorry, I have a lot of things going on at once and this is only one of them :-/
<xivulon> I am always right 8)
<xivulon> brb
<evand> cjwatson: not to add something else to the pile, but did you notice that jdong is still experiencing unionfs issues?
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2251 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.5.17
<evand> he's updating the original bug report with his logs, so I imagine pkl will see that.
<cjwatson> evand: yeah, I didn't notice them in my own tests so it isn't universal, but do explicitly mention it to pkl in case he can make something of it
<evand> will do
<evand> I didn't notice it either, fwiw
<cjwatson> don't rely on bug mail, he's on the kernel team so probably gets stacks of it
<evand> well, his name was also mentioned with it a few times in #ubuntu-devel, but I'll msg him directly
<cjwatson> I'd mention it in the private #kernel
<cjwatson> less noise
* cjwatson reboots to test this
<evand> ...I swear, windows updates occur more often than gutsy updates
<xivulon> back
<xivulon> what are the default boot parameters of "safe graphic mode"?
<cjwatson> xivulon: this thing is still trying to download an ISO
<cjwatson> today's build
<evand> odd, not here unless it did it quite quickly
<cjwatson> I can't afford to download the ISO every time, the last test took hours
<cjwatson> it says it's rev 291
<cjwatson> xivulon: safe graphics mode adds the 'xforcevesa' parameter
<cjwatson> xivulon: is there anything I can do to help you debug why this can't seem to detect the CD?
<evand> cjwatson: yeah, same here.  Odd.
<cjwatson> I was booting without network connectivity (more or less by chance, I'd carried the laptop downstairs so I could make coffee and watch it) and of course it got stuck
<evand> hrm, I'll give it another try with networking disabled as soon as I see if it gets any further on the ubuntu end this time.
<xivulon> I am having a look
<xivulon> if you want to debug launch wubi --debug
<cjwatson> yep, if it's connected to a network it starts downloading
<cjwatson> ok
<xivulon> you should see lots of message bogs
<xivulon> it will look for the CD twice
<xivulon> at the beginning
<xivulon> and after you click install
<xivulon> if it fails to detect it it will give you an explanation
<cjwatson> says 'isvalid Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Alpha i386 (20070921.1)' 'cdinfo=Ubuntu 7.10 "Gutsy Gibbon" - Alpha i386 (20070921.1) cdversion=7.10 cddistro=Ubuntu cdarch=i386 cdcodename=Gutsy Gibbon cdsubversion=Alpha'
<cjwatson> (continuing)
<cjwatson> 'success Ubuntu 7.10 <blah>'
<cjwatson> 'cddrive=E:\'
<cjwatson> and then pops up setup
<cjwatson> wish I could c&p this
<cjwatson> ah, makeimg fails
<cjwatson> Using device \\.\E:
<cjwatson> Error: The process cannot access the file because it is being used by another process.
<cjwatson> the thing it's trying to run is ...\makeimg.exe -o C:\ubuntu\install\gutsy-desktop-i386.iso -i E:
<xivulon> is the sleep 3000 in there?
<cjwatson> didn't see any sleep 3000
<cjwatson> but I didn't look at the code
<cjwatson> it's rev 291
<xivulon> checking
<cjwatson> why does it need to copy the .iso to the hard disk?
<xivulon> If you use read-only mode or loopinstallation, so that the CD can be ejected and we can avoid booting from CD
<cjwatson> I wasn't though, I'd selected 7 GB
<cjwatson> (the default here)
<xivulon> yeah that is loopinstallation
<cjwatson> oh
<xivulon> the size is calculated based on free disk space
<cjwatson> perhaps we could just skip that for now and document the awkwardness, then?
<cjwatson> unless you have a good idea on how to fix this
<xivulon> sleep 3000 is there it was sufficient in my case, but I was using CD emulator
<cjwatson> what's the other process using the CD, do you think?
<xivulon> The only time we use the CD is to read .disk/info
<cjwatson> I have Explorer open ...
<cjwatson> could it be that?
<xivulon> possibly
<evand> http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/FileAndDisk/Filemon.mspx ?
<cjwatson> nope, closing Explorer didn't help
<xivulon> Let me try to do a buidl with sleep 10000
<xivulon> make it 30000
<cjwatson> well, what is it that's accessing the disk?
<cjwatson> if it's wubi itself, then I don't see how sleep would help
<cjwatson> that should all be synchronous, surely
<xivulon> hmm it did help in my case
<cjwatson> are you certain that you're properly closing the CD device?
<xivulon> I am only using the default readfile command
<xivulon> will check if there is a second command to use close cleanly
<evand> mouse works again, false alarm there
<xivulon> cjwatson, instead of me increasing the sleep time, simply use a --debug, and leave the last message open for 30 secs
<xivulon> alternative workaround is to download the ISO and place it in the same folder where wubi.exe is
<xivulon> The ISO has to be called gutsy-desktop-i386.iso
<cjwatson> which last message should I leave open?
<cjwatson> I'm running out of time, my wife wants me downstairs for DVD watching
<xivulon> The one before "makeimg" do not remember which one it is
<xivulon> Hmm I do call FileClose (wubi/inspector/detect_iso.nsh #113) and I cannot think of any other time when I use the CD
<cjwatson> wubi itself is running from the CD
<cjwatson> wouldn't that be enough to lock it?
<xivulon> ah that's more likely
<xivulon> can you try running off hd?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> it's sitting at "Retrieving installation files" ...
<xivulon> it takes a few secs
<xivulon> it has to copy the full CD
<cjwatson> oh, of course
<xivulon> we will have a proper progress bar
<cjwatson> ok
<cjwatson> this doesn't sound workable if wubi can't copy the CD because it's locked though
<cjwatson> the standard mode of operation will be to run wubi from the CD
<xivulon> I was thinking of a workaround
<cjwatson> we may have to come up with a different option
<evand> copy the executable to the drive then run it from there, in code?
<cjwatson> anyway, I really have to run for a bit, back later
<xivulon> for instance wrapping wubi in a 7z selfextracting file
<xivulon> so when you run wubi it first extracts to some tmp folder and then runs it
<cjwatson> evand: I'd rather have wubi get the system to boot from the hard disk next time, bypassing the CD
<cjwatson> same way instlux can get the system to boot from the CD next time
<cjwatson> or perhaps leave a note somewhere on the disk that causes gfxboot to go straight to booting from the hard disk
<cjwatson> that sounds doable
<cjwatson> ok, wubi completed, I'll try the rest later :)
<cjwatson> thanks
<xivulon> good
<xivulon> next time it will be quicker since it will reuse the ISO
<evand> ok
<xivulon> cjwatson, just try to set the bios to start from HD, then select Use CD in wubi and see if it works well for booting
<xivulon> We will have a look to see if the requirement of the CD not being in use can be loosened up
<xivulon> instlux and debian installer by the way work the same way as wubi when it comes to booting: grub4dos + local kernel/initrd
<superm1> cjwatson, could you point me at what's involved with making a mythbuntu task?
<superm1> i saw how ubuntu studio's show up in synaptic now
<superm1> is it just a matter of adding the task to the top of the seed file in bzr and poking someone?
<cjwatson> nope, partman-auto-loop still hosed
<cjwatson> I know why though, it's using move-mount syntax that busybox likes but util-linux doesn't
<cjwatson> I'll hack around it
<evand> I can't even get that far.  No matter what I do, I can't seem to get the host system mounted at startup.
<cjwatson> it's not supposed to be mounted when you boot the live filesystem
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop deals with mounting it, at least when booting from CD
* evand bangs head on desk
<evand> at least it's broken anyway :)
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-22
<xivulon> cjwatson ping
<xivulon> cjwatson the patched version of autopartition-loop goes a bit further but it stops when doing mount -o move /isodevice /target
<xivulon> error is: mount: /isodevice is not a block device
<xivulon> evand mentioned it might be a problem with the version of mount used
<evand> well, that it might be the same bug that cjwatson is seeing
<xivulon> any good reason not to use mount --bind?
<xivulon> I ma using it right now and it is moving forward... Let's see if I hose anything
<xivulon> zeroing the image file (not the spediest thing I have seen)
<evand> the current version of wubi does not seed ubiquity/summary, but xivulon is adding this to build 296 shortly
<cjwatson> evand: still around?
<cjwatson> I'm sorting out xivulon's issues
<cjwatson> evand: I found a couple of m-a bugs
<cjwatson> evand: aside from ubiquity/summary not being preseeded, the Install button shows up disabled
<cjwatson> evand: any idea why?
<cjwatson> for the beta, I'm going to change the zeroing to just create a sparse file
<cjwatson> it'll probably fragment like a bastard and it won't preallocate space properly, but it's SO SLOW at the moment it's unbearable
<evand> cjwatson: yes, brb though
<cjwatson> also found another partman-auto-loop bug and an os-prober bug
<cjwatson> but I'm getting there
* cjwatson preseeds stuff by editing /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<evand> cjwatson: sorry about that, I would be very interested in the m-a bugs.  I'm not sure about the install button, but I recall seeing it before.  I just haven't noticed it in a long while as I've been preseeding that question.  I seem to recall going back a page and going forward fixes it, but that wont work here
<evand> as we disable the back button
<evand> I'll look into it tonight though
<cjwatson> I'm in an awkward state for sending patches at the moment
<evand> heh, I can imagine
<cjwatson> but basically the windowsxp special case in mount_os gets it a bit wrong
<cjwatson> need to kill the /etc/mtab stuff because that isn't accurate (or at least move it below /proc/mounts)
<evand> it's detecting vista as xp, isn't it?
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> and stick a head -n1 in those pipelines
<cjwatson> and remove the backslashes at the ends of those lines 'cos I'm not quite sure why they're there :)
<evand> line continuations?
<cjwatson> but the next lines are separate commands
<cjwatson> so it doesn't make sense to continue the lines there
<evand> oh, yeah, curious
<cjwatson> it's the sequence that goes grep /etc/mtab, if that failed grep /proc/mounts, etc. to find the mountpoint
<cjwatson> after that though we still have a problem
<cjwatson> wubi preseeds migration-assistant/partitions to "Windows XP Professional (/dev/sda3)"
<cjwatson> but it actually needs to be "Windows Vista/Longhorn (loader) (/dev/sda3)"
<evand> that shouldn't matter
<evand> It doesn't actually do anything with the first part
<cjwatson> well, the m-a page pops up ...
<evand> that might just be a bug in the ubiquity m-a code
<cjwatson> /dev/sda3 is in choices
<evand> what question is it asking?
<cjwatson> I'm not sure, I'll have to rerun with --debug
<cjwatson> I'm getting used to the pkill parted_server; rm -rf /var/lib/partman /var/run/parted_server.pid; losetup -d /dev/loop2; losetup -d /dev/loop3; losetup -d /dev/loop4; rm /host/ubuntu/disks/*.disk; umount /host dance
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> you're not really meant to do this ...
<evand> it's a good thing you know what you're doing, or I'd consider that brand new windows partition a goner
<evand> s/or/otherwise
<cjwatson> I *think* I know what I'm doing
<cjwatson> there's a subtle difference
<cjwatson> oh fuck, no no no
<cjwatson> framebuffer died
<cjwatson> remind me how I suspend from a shell, assuming the shell is listening?
<evand> haha, you're asking the wrong person
<evand> btw, if you'd like to skip m-a for now, you can always preseed partitions to nothing, though I imagine you know and have done this
<evand> I'm going to grab some programming dinner in the form of taco bell, and I shall return to release a new version of m-a with the fixes you suggest.  Feel free to keep me up to date.
<cjwatson> damnit, had to give up and power off
<cjwatson> there go all the in-place customisations
<cjwatson> evand: I'll make a branch of m-a with the fixes I tested in-place
<evand> ...months, if not years, of vmware has taught me to scp at every possible free moment
<evand> though you probably don't have a network device
<evand> cjwatson: thanks
<cjwatson> oh, I mounted my normal root filesystem for a bit and stuck the changes in there
<cjwatson> and I remember the rest
<cjwatson> it's just that I have to apply them all to the live filesystem again by hand
<evand> so then it's just the painstaking process of reapplying them
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> d-i hacking is pretty much the same story
<evand> gah, I can imagine
<cjwatson> evand: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kamion/migration-assistant/wubi-fixes - please review
<evand> reviewing now
<evand> looks good, thank you
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r61 migration-assistant/ (debian/changelog ma-script-utils):
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: * In the Windows case in mount_os:
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  - Look in /proc/mounts, not /proc/partitions.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  - Look in /proc/mounts before /etc/mtab.
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  - Make sure to select only the first mountpoint for a given device (in
<CIA-18> migration-assistant:  case of bind mounts).
<cjwatson> evand: hmm, /var/log/installer/debug says it set migration-assistant/sda3/users but doesn't seem to have any INPUT
<evand> and the interface is showing up?
<cjwatson> yeah
<cjwatson> oh, hang on
<cjwatson> it did INPUT high ubiquity/run-ma-again
<cjwatson> and that was seen false
<evand> curious
<evand> oh, hrm
<cjwatson> that seems to always be asked assuming ma-ask succeeded
<cjwatson> so I think it needs to not trigger a page load
<evand> ok
<evand> the question then becomes where do I trigger the page load then.
* evand pokes around the code
<cjwatson> surely that isn't what triggers it normally
<cjwatson> normally it would just be migration-assistant/partitions
<evand> it needs to continue after migration-assistant/partitions
<evand> oh
<evand> I'm going to read my own code now instead of assuming I know what I'm talking about
<cjwatson> oh, hm, that really is where you trigger it
<evand> heh
<cjwatson> nothing else does FilteredCommand.run
<evand> well, unless there isn't anything to import from, but yeah
<cjwatson> would if 'UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC' in os.environ: return FilteredCommand.run(blah); else: return self.succeeded
<cjwatson> work?
<evand> yeah, but that line is ending up everywhere in the source code
<cjwatson> er except the other way round
<cjwatson> I know :-/
<evand> it's becoming quite the special case
<evand> hrmm, I suppose that can work until a better solution is discovered
<cjwatson> I'm not fond of it, if we can think of something better that'd be great
<cjwatson> hmm
<evand> yeah, continue with that in there for now and I'll see if I can find a way to get around it.  No sense in that tying you up any more than it has.
<cjwatson> ok, I'm thinking maybe instead you should display the interface at some point after self.firstrun becomes False
<cjwatson> half-formed thought though
<evand> another half formed thought: you can only display the interface cleanly through FilteredCommand.run and that's a blocking operation (calls enter_ui_loop)
<evand> I really need to delete comments as they become irrelevent.
* cjwatson wonders if we should have a ubiquity sprint at some point
<evand> I'm all for it
<evand> but I imagine that's a decision for Mark to rubber stamp
<cjwatson> dive in and redesign bastard bits like that
<cjwatson> I believe Matt has authority to approve sprints
<cjwatson> I'll run it by him at some point
<evand> FilteredCommand.run?  Heh, technically it just was, though I'll accept possibly poorly.
<cjwatson> it wasn't well-designed to start with, which can't have helped
<evand> the sprint idea might help with the massive ubiquity bug fix that I believe you have planned for 8.04, no sense putting band-aids on open wounds.
<evand> er that metaphor was terrible, but I'm sure you get the idea :)
<evand> hrmm
<cjwatson> ok, my box crashed again, but it was doing better that time
<cjwatson> I'm going to try to get everything I have in before the LP downtime and then go to bed
<evand> ok, goodnight
<evand> I may have a solution for the m-a problem
<cjwatson> are you ready to have m-a uploaded?
<evand> yeah, might as well
<cjwatson> oh?
<cjwatson> I was going to commit that workaround, but if you have something better, that's good
<evand> no, by all means, commit that, this can always be added after the fact
<evand> after all, it may fail miserably
<evand> is there some trick to bzr+ssh I'm missing
<evand> AssertionError: end of file reading from server.
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-devel
<cjwatson> it's down
<cjwatson> (argh!)
<evand> argh indeed!
<cjwatson> ok, 15 minutes until it comes back up, let's make sure we have all our ducks in a row
<evand> I ran pbuilder while we were waiting just to play it safe.  But as far as m-a goes it's just that two-liner.  I can't imagine that breaking anything.
<cjwatson> partman-auto-loop: sparse files, remove 'mountpoint' file so that ubiquity doesn't get confused and claim /dev/sda is busy
<cjwatson> migration-assistant: upload the stuff already in bzr
<cjwatson> ubiquity: m-a workaround by checking UBIQUITY_AUTOMATIC
<cjwatson> am I missing anything?
<evand> not sure as my ubiquity branch is potentially out of date
<evand> do you want to upload m-a straight, or should I put it on rookery
<cjwatson> put it on rookery please
<evand> you fixed the ubiquity-dm file to call with --automatic, right?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson>   * Use the --automatic option when running ubiquity from the init script
<cjwatson>     (thanks, Evan Dandrea).
<cjwatson>   * Work around migration-assistant always being shown in automatic
<cjwatson> that's the stuff in the changelog right now
<cjwatson>     installs.
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/upload/migration-assistant_0.5.1.dsc
<evand> my god...I take over ubuntu-devel-discuss and I find messages from 2006 in the queue.
<cjwatson> common with unmoderated lists, I think
<cjwatson> the queue tends to be nearly all spam
<cjwatson> so checking it isn't rewarding
<evand> these are just people who were not subscribed
<evand> I think
<evand> the messages are not spam, at any rate
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2252 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/migrationassistant.py):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Work around migration-assistant always being shown in automatic
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  installs.
<cjwatson> evand: m-a uploaded
<evand> cjwatson: thanks!
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2253 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-18> ubiquity: * Automatic update of included source packages: migration-assistant 0.5.1,
<CIA-18> ubiquity:  partman-auto-loop 0ubuntu9.
<evand> cjwatson: you let it through the freeze block, right?
<evand> just making sure
<cjwatson> I will
<CIA-18> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2254 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.5.17
<evand> ok
<CIA-18> migration-assistant: evand * r62 migration-assistant/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.5.1
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
#ubuntu-installer 2007-09-23
<IntuitiveNipple> Anyone familiar with Alternate CD, debootstrap issues? specifically how/where release codename is set?
<avoine> IntuitiveNipple: the release and the codename AFAIK are in the package lsb-release
<IntuitiveNipple> avoine: Thanks... I've since discovered the root-cause of the issue, and hacked the d-i installer script on the CD
<avoine> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/143958    which leads to the issue I was also trying to solve. Solving the first one means the 2nd one doesn't occur :)
<avoine> IntuitiveNipple:  the bug happen when the cdrom drive is in a IEEE1394 bus?
<IntuitiveNipple> Yes, on 3 notebooks so far and I've seen this in the past on other systems too but never had a chance to or the inclination to fix it
<IntuitiveNipple> I'm just running a fresh install with the patch, and it seems to be doing ok (at the installing base system stage now)
<IntuitiveNipple> The patch might want modifying so instead if happening as part of the normal iteration, it only kicks in if no match has been found after all devices have been iterated... that'd be better - but it works!
<IntuitiveNipple> s/if/of/
<avoine> ok
<IntuitiveNipple> It's looking good... installer is trying to set up video now, no more problems (I hope!)
<avoine> cool
<IntuitiveNipple> Can anyone tell me what is on-screen or expected when the Alternate CD install  ejects the CD? (working blind here!)
<CIA-18> ubiquity: superm1 * r2255 ubiquity/ (5 files in 4 dirs): make sure all nvidia drivers are installable
<cjwatson> can I ask that everyone with ubiquity commit access should commit only beta-critical items from now until Friday, please
<cjwatson> it will make it easier to get beta-critical things in without having to mess about with branches
<cjwatson> you can make a branch for anything which isn't targeted at beta
<cjwatson> superm1: could you please back out r2255, except for the syntax error fix in scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers? it creates a big translation diff which I don't want to have to deal with at this point
<cjwatson> superm1: it can go back in after beta
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-15
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2818 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/filteredcommand.py):
<CIA-59> ubiquity: Fix mysterious crash if a debconffilter doesn't get started for some
<CIA-59> ubiquity: reason (LP: #125538).
<CIA-59> usb-creator: evand * r12 usb-creator/ (7 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Properly set the labels of the progress dialog on install startup.
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Do not make the dialogs modal.
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Elevate privileges using gksu.
<CIA-59> usb-creator: * Added a .desktop file (LP: #267788).
<davmor2> is cdimages.u.c down?
<cjwatson> 02:39 <MattJ> Is cdimage.ubuntu.com down intentionally?
<cjwatson> 02:41 <james_w> MattJ: http://91.189.88.34/ should get you there
<cjwatson> 02:41 <MattJ> james_w: thank you so much :)
<cjwatson> 02:41 <james_w> only some of the servers behind cdimage are down, so going directly to one that isn't works
<davmor2> cjwatson: ta :) Rsync still worked so I got the images I just need to see if they would work :)
<soren> cjwatson: Are you familiar with di-live?
<cjwatson> no
<soren> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2008-September/002239.html
<cjwatson> beyond a general awareness that they've gone down a road I investigated and decided was ultimately doomed
<soren> Ah :)
<cjwatson> er, hmm, this doesn't seem to be the same as the live CD stuff based on d-i
<cjwatson> ok, in this case I'm actually not familiar with it at all, sorry
<soren> These people have devised a system for creating live CD's for servery kinds of things, and then use this "di-live" thing to run the installer from that running system.
<soren> It might be worth a look.
<cjwatson> it looks fairly competently done
<cjwatson> they've taken quite a similar approach to ubiquity in some ways
<cjwatson> soren: yeah, I quite like the look of that. Certainly don't reject it out of hand
<cjwatson> you could invite them in here
<soren> Certainly.
<soren> done
<xivulon> cjwatson would it be feasible to avoid O_DIRECT flags in parted_server?
<cjwatson> did upstream say they couldn't fix it to actually work?
<cjwatson> we could make parted fall back from O_DIRECT to !O_DIRECT
<cjwatson> we can't just drop it - it was added for a reason
<xivulon> I have asked both szaka and cking but got no reply so far, szaka mentioned in the bug he would add it to the todo list, but I am not sure how long that will take nor if he means honouring O_DIRECT or ignoring O_DIRECT
<xivulon> fall back will do!
<cjwatson> that should be straightforward
<cjwatson> I doubt it matters much whether it's honoured or ignored, for loopback
<cjwatson> it just needs to be not rejected
<cjwatson> (at least from parted's point of view; I can see why szaka might feel it's hard to do properly)
<xivulon> that is what I asked him to do indeed
<cjwatson> hmm, open(2) documents that some file systems may ignore it
<cjwatson> sorry, may not implement it - and may fail with EINVAL
<cjwatson> so maybe working around it in parted is actually the right thing to do
<xivulon> I have opened bug #269947
<cjwatson> something like http://paste.ubuntu.com/47108/ should do it
<xivulon> looks good, I could test that tonight
<cjwatson> I'll upload it once I've done some basic testing
<xivulon> thanks a lot
<cjwatson> oh, hang on, soren already disabled O_DIRECT altogether
<cjwatson> soren: would a fallback not be better?
<davmor2> Guys give me a ping when you have a working solution that I can test and I'll run it on all versions of windows :)
<soren> cjwatson: That's what I started out with, but Jim Meyering thought otherwise.
<soren> Well, actually some dude from SuSE though otherwise, and Jim agreed.
<cjwatson> really? interesting. so in that case why is the bug still open? :)
<soren> It's not.
 * soren whistles
<soren> bug 252684
<cjwatson> I'll dup, thanks
<soren> http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/parted-devel/2008-August/002392.html
<soren> Sorry about the lack of paperwork.
<cjwatson> davmor2: today's image should already have Soren's fix
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I'll see how things go then :)
<davmor2> xivulon: has the latest wubi been included on the cd yet?
<xivulon> should be rev 507
<xivulon> check also that busybox is the right version (ubuntu6 if I recall correctly)
<xivulon> yes busybox is there too
<CIA-59> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2819 ubiquity/ (apport/ubiquity.py debian/changelog): Add /var/log/casper.log to apport-generated bugs.
<xivulon> davmor2 all seems in order, please test
<davmor2> xivulon: Np's I'll give it a whirl after I get some smoke tests out of the way :)
<cjwatson> OK. If you have a casper branch (assuming it's just following trunk, and that you don't have any extra revisions on it), then please remove it and check it out again.
<cjwatson> If you have a non-trivial branch with some unmerged revisions, then please talk to me and we'll get it sorted out
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've got issues with the display of the new partition viewer on ubiquity
<davmor2> I'll take an image of it after and post it somewhere so you can see what I mean.
<davmor2> Hmmm an attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed not good :(
<exodos> hi, im trying to use ubuntu-installer to install hardy on xen domU
<exodos> (as described in here: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Xen)
<exodos> the problem is d-i partitioning is not working so I'm looking for a way around it
<exodos> i started terminal, created partitions and filesystems, and mounted the rootfs on /mnt
<exodos> is there a way do say d-i that partitioning is already done and it can proceed with base system installation?
<cjwatson> yes, but with caveats
<cjwatson> you'll need to mount it on /target, not /mnt
<cjwatson> you will need to create /target/etc/fstab
<cjwatson> with that in mind, edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/partman-base.postinst and put 'exit 0' on the second line
<cjwatson> stuff might go wrong later; this is not a usual path ...
<exodos> cjwatson: I will check that, thx a lot!
<exodos> are there any plans for future to make d-i working under xen?
<cjwatson> I thought it was mostly a matter of providing a suitable kernel, but honestly I know very little about it
<alonswartz> soren: I'm one of the developers behind TurnKey Linux, and the author of di-live. I heard you had some questions so I thought I'd drop in here and say hi.
<davmor2> cjwatson: Any idea why if you try installing ubuntu on the live cd directly (rather than through live session) you get the wrong theme?
<davmor2> you get the default gnome theme (grey/blue bar etc)
<davmor2> xivulon: Yay it worked :)  Wubi in XP installed :)
<xivulon> davmor2 good news :)
<xivulon> davmor2: couple of things to test a) install a new kernel b) see if suspend/hibernation works
<xivulon> the latter was disabled, but it __might__ be that the 27 kernel supports suspending to a swap file
<xivulon> you might to enable hibernation manually or run the underlying commands (let me have a quick look)
<xivulon> apparently uswsusp can support hibernation to a swap file...
<cjwatson> davmor2: I've noticed that it seems to be a sort of halfway house (it's not quite the default GNOME theme, I don't think, but it's certainly not ours either), but I don't know why
<cjwatson> alonswartz: I don't have any specific questions about di-live (I've only had a chance to glance over it), but I noticed there was some inspiration from ubiquity there and it seemed to be rather well-written, so I thought you should be invited in here and that this would be the best place for discussions of it
<alonswartz> cjwatson: thanks for the invitation, and compliment.
<cjwatson> also in case there was anything you were stuck on ...
<alonswartz>  Yes, I built heavily on ubiquities design in leveraging d-i code. I originally thought that I would patch ubiquity to support installation from the console, but when I got into the thick of things, I realized that the way to go was modular...
<cjwatson> the reimplementation of main-menu is a nice idea; I did try that sort of approach originally for oem-config (whose general design grew into ubiquity) but found there were too many crossovers
<cjwatson> actually, if I were doing ubiquity over again I'd probably take that kind of approach. The current ubiquity main loop came from Guadalinex' code and I was never very happy with it.
<cjwatson> most of ubiquity's complexity is due to the requirement for a designed UI rather than one generated from the debconf protocol, though.
<cjwatson> I take it you're just using debconf's dialog interface?
<alonswartz> yes, i noticed that. I understand that ubiquity came out of the need for a GUI installer, it was just a pity that d-i got wrapped up in that
<cjwatson> mm, I didn't want to maintain two partitioners. :)
<alonswartz> hehe...
<alonswartz> in the long run it would have been easier ;)
<cjwatson> in fact there were a lot of things where I felt the, uh, business logic was the hard bit and I still feel it's worth not duplicating that
<cjwatson> plus I like d-i and wanted to make use of it. :)
<alonswartz> in the future, it might be an idea to consider seperating the GUI code from the d-i code for maintainance and modular reasons
<alonswartz> re-using d-i code is definately the way to go
<alonswartz> no point in re-inventing the wheel
<cjwatson> I'd like to figure out a clearer way to do debconffilter. I think it's the right general approach but it's undeniably hard to program in. Maybe the problem is that it isn't really testable
<cjwatson> (automatically)
<cjwatson> or maybe the problem is that most programmers have trouble wrapping their heads around state machines
<cjwatson> the reason it's interwoven is that there are lots of cases where we need to advance the d-i code just a little bit (rather than by a whole component) in order to figure out how to update the UI
<cjwatson> the partitioner is the really obvious case, but e.g. keyboard configuration too
<cjwatson> originally I wanted to do it by way of cdebconf custom widgets
<alonswartz> its a really interesting concept - creating a debconf filter layer for interception (and possibly injection), but undoubtably complex
<alonswartz> how did you perform testing, seems to me like a nightmare, especially if you say that auto-testing is out of the questions
<cjwatson> unfortunately most of the testing I did was system testing, just plug it in, watch the debug information, and see if it's driving it the right way
<cjwatson> I don't think auto-testing is out of the question, but I'm not very good at building test harnesses
<cjwatson> the trick is figuring out how to isolate the d-i code, I think
<cjwatson> and instrument the bits you can't isolate
<cjwatson> we've managed successful unit testing of some small bits of d-i, like the kernel selection code in base-installer, but nobody's managed to build a test harness for the partitioner yet
<cjwatson> the usual failure mode with debconffilter is that the d-i code heads off down some path you didn't predict
<alonswartz> one of the barriers i found when coding di-live, was testing. Most of my testing was done in a segregated chroot, but testing the partitioner was done in a vm. I can only imagine the extra hurdles you had to jump over with the debconf filtering layer...
<alonswartz> have you thought of any other approaches than the filtering layer ?
<cjwatson> only custom widgets (i.e. "Type: timezone_map" in a templates file that invokes special debconf plugin, that sort of thing)
<cjwatson> the problem with that is that it tends to involve substantial changes to the d-i code, and you end up basically copying and pasting chunks of it into the GUI plugin since it needs to do much the same job
<cjwatson> so in the end I rejected that idea as not viable
<alonswartz> i have not given GUI interaction much thought, but it seems like an interesting problem to solve, especially the priority of code-reuse
<alonswartz> when performing the copy of the live filesystem, you use /rofs as the source. From what I understand you do this for "maximum reproducability" - have you considered adding the option of copying the overlay aswell ?
<alonswartz> overlay = live overlay (with possibly a  white or black list)
<cjwatson> I'm open to suggestions, but I've never seen a way to do it well
<davmor2> xivulon: it's todays cd and seems to be the most up-to-date kernel suspend failed to restart
<cjwatson> mostly people want to copy user-level customisations and such, and those aren't just a matter of copying the overlay in a desktop environment; the username is different, and gconf has a habit of embedding the username into its database as well
<cjwatson> so it would have to be quite a sophisticated operation
<cjwatson> it's possible that it would work better in serverland
<alonswartz> its a feature that i plan on working on in near future for di-live. implementing it in serverland should be easier though.
<alonswartz> besides for user customizations, did you come across any instability issues regarding certain live content that you *don't* want in the installed system ?
<cjwatson> well, the thing to be careful of with copying the live overlay is that the user's quite able to change files in e.g. /usr
<cjwatson> you definitely can't copy the whole overlay, because it includes the customisations made by casper to make the system bootable as a live CD; you don't want those on the installed system
<cjwatson> so you have to be selective. The easiest way to be selective is just to copy things in /home
<cjwatson> then what if the user upgraded a package from backports (not that uncommon) on the live CD, and used it? That could easily result in data in /home that the installed system can't read, unless you figure out how to copy everything except for casper's modifications
<cjwatson> at some point of course you might decide that you don't care, but I didn't want to have to deal with the sort of wildly complicated bug report that this could result in
<cjwatson> I figured KISS was the way forward :)
<xivulon> davmor2 did it use to work on your machine/vm in 8.04?
<alonswartz> i suppose it depends on what the objective of copying the live system state to the hard disk would be.
<davmor2> xivulon: can't remember I think it worked on the intel based machine I'll try it on vista after and see
<alonswartz> in the case of a server type appliance the user might want to test out the system live, maybe configure a database, install or configure a cms or what ever, and then decide thats what he wants. it would then be nice to have the option whether to install the vanilla system, or the customized system
<cjwatson> right, I agree that the appliance case is very different
<alonswartz> i suppose its a all or nothing situation, if the user installs packages, customizes configurations, etc. then you have to take all the data across
<cjwatson> one approach would be to extend casper to be able to reverse all its modifications reliably
<alonswartz> we have highly customized casper btw, so its not really an issue
<cjwatson> oh, of course you also have to figure out how to reliably remove di-live itself from the target system; the ease of that depends on how many dependencies it has
<cjwatson> in ubiquity's case we remove it using python-apt, which is easier since we know the state of the copied filesystem
<alonswartz> nice catch, its on my todo list...
<alonswartz> don't you do i diff of the installed packages and the manifest, or something like that?
<cjwatson> we do a diff of two manifests
<cjwatson> you could do it even if further packages had been installed if you were careful; only resolve problems by removing packages if those packages are in the diff between the two manifests
<alonswartz> can you point me to the code that uninstalls ubiquity ?
<cjwatson> yes, remove_extras in scripts/install.py
<alonswartz> thanks ;)
<alonswartz> it seems pretty involved. i was thinking of just passing a list of packages to be removed to apt in the target chroot - what am i missing ?
<CIA-59> usb-creator: evand * r13 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator.glade scripts/install.py):
<CIA-59> usb-creator: Work around a bug in syslinux wherein it can only find the configuration
<CIA-59> usb-creator: file for the option labels in the root of the device.
<cjwatson> alonswartz: robustness - if you do that and just one of them fails, apt may not remove any of the rest, or may leave the system in some kind of half-broken state
<alonswartz> is their any reason it would fail? the system should be in prestine state, as its a direct copy of /rofs
<alonswartz> and if it does fail, we could intercept the exception - which would then be a bug, and should be reproducable...
<alonswartz> cjwatson: unfortunately i gotta run off to a meeting. it was great to finally meet you, and thanks for the informative chat. i'm sure we'll be chatting soon again...
<davmor2> cjwatson: I thought the landscape-client was being dropped from desktop installs?
<kirkland> cjwatson: fyi, i have tested the latest ISO, and mdadm/boot-degraded fix is verified \o/
<cjwatson> excellent
<kirkland> cjwatson: i just thought i'd note that, since I was unable to verify one small part of that, before publication of the updated package
<Goosemoose> hey cjwatson. im picking up from last week. http://pastebin.com/d14f645a7 shows how the installer is failing when trying to join the domain using my script as part of late_command. the error is: Error: Unable to start daemon [code 0x00080018]. Is there some reason likewise wouldn't start? Should I try starting it manually even though it says it tried to start it?
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: I'm honestly not sure how much I can help with this. I don't know likewise at all
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: maybe putting 'mount /proc' at the start of your post_install_tasks script and 'umount /proc' at the end would help; it's possible /proc isn't mounted in the chroot at that point
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> ill try that
<Goosemoose> i cant find much on preseed and likewise on the forums at all
<Goosemoose> I did get this as well: Sep 12 22:18:03 log-output: /target/etc/nsswitch.conf: No such file or directory
<Goosemoose> as I was trying to remove the nsswitch.conf so I could wget a new copy. Does this just mean it hadn't been created by that point in the install process?
<cjwatson> did you put /target/etc/nsswitch.conf in your post_install_tasks script, rather than /etc/nsswitch.conf?
<Goosemoose> yes
<cjwatson> you shouldn't have done that
<cjwatson> put it back to /etc/nsswitch.conf
<Goosemoose> oh, I thought you said everything was installed in the /target dir until reboot
<Goosemoose> my mistake
<cjwatson> and I also said that putting 'chroot /target' in front of the call to post_install_tasks was all you needed, and said several times that you shouldn't add references to /target to post_install_tasks
<Goosemoose> ahh , very true. sorry about that
<cjwatson> 'chroot /target /post_install_tasks' means, roughly, that everything in the post_install_tasks is implicitly done with reference to /target
<cjwatson> so you don't need to, and shouldn't, refer to /target in there
<Goosemoose> yeah i forgot I had changed to do that
<cr3> what's that kernel parameter I could pass during installation of the alternate to interrupt the installation at some point, perhaps around early command?
<cjwatson> I don't know of such a thing. You could make your early_command return an error :)
<cr3> cjwatson: hm, I thought I recalled something of way to interrupt the installer but I guess there's not much use case for that... and there's an easy workaround as you pointed out :)
<cr3> cjwatson: I wrote a nifty little program in C this weekend to check the log file for patterns which I will wrap in a shell script to test for specific phases of the installation
<cr3> I'm quite anxious to try it out
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, it looks like i got it to join the domain, who knows more about likewise though because it through a bunch of pam errors
<Goosemoose> and wont let me login as a domain user
<cr3> might someone have a good example of a project using autotools and packaged using cdbs both as a deb and a udeb?
<hardwire> cr3: wireless-tools ?
<hardwire> maybe not
<cr3> hardwire: heh, doesn't use autotools nor cdbs :)
<hardwire> I'm not on my game today.
<hardwire> can't you query the source package lists via those fancy dpkg query tools?
<hardwire> or grep
<hardwire> cat /var/lib/apt/lists/*Sources | grep cdbs -B 10 | grep autotool -B 10 | grep Package
<hardwire> maybe I'm insane
<hardwire> I'd like to think it's a possibility
<cr3> for some reason, DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR only applies to the deb which calls dh_install with --sourcedir but that argument is not used for the udeb
<cr3> ok, so cdbs seems to be borked when using DEB_DH_INSTALL_SOURCEDIR. using DEB_DH_INSTALL_ARGS := --sourcedir=$(DEB_DESTDIR) seems to work
<Goosemoose> cjwatson: Sep 15 17:38:12 log-output: /post_install_tasks: 14: unmount: not found
<Goosemoose> cjwatson: looks like unmount /proc isn't valid. i don't see an error for the mount which is strange
<evand> Goosemoose: shouldn't that be umount?
<Goosemoose> evand, that might explain it ;)
<Goosemoose> thanks
<evand> no problem
<Goosemoose> time to restart and try another network install
<xivulon> wubi 8.10 seems ok now
<cjwatson> hardwire: grep-dctrl is your friend
<cjwatson> Goosemoose: likewise> don't know, you could try #ubuntu-server
<hardwire> cjwatson: totally.. I totally forgot the command
<Goosemoose> cjwatson, that's where im trying right now
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-16
<CIA-59> base-installer: cjwatson * r333 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog kernel/i386.sh): Add support for AMD family 17 on i386.
<kirkland> cjwatson: I'm seeing some behavior in grub-installer that I didn't expect....
<kirkland> cjwatson: syslog of a RAID install: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/47315/
<kirkland> cjwatson: the log-blob starting at line 8444 shows that grub-installer finds and executes /sbin/grub-install in the chrooted target OS
<kirkland> cjwatson: I think this actually makes my RAID and md-related changes to grub-installer moot
<kirkland> cjwatson: however, grub-installer is still calling /sbin/grub-install with "(hd0)" as the argument, so grub-install is not actually writing the multiple MBR's
<kirkland> cjwatson: actually, this might be a problem too...
<kirkland> Sep 15 22:27:42 grub-installer: info: Identified partition label for /dev/md0: loop
<kirkland> "loop" is not the correct label
<kirkland> cjwatson: okay, i think i may see the heart of the problem...
<kirkland> if type dmraid >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<kirkland> ...
<kirkland> elif type multipath >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<kirkland> ...
<kirkland> elif type mdadm >/dev/null 2>&1; then
<kirkland> ...
<kirkland> fi
<kirkland> cjwatson: those are not mutually exclusive
<kirkland> cjwatson: my install has dmraid such that "type" returns 0, but i really want the mdadm block to execute
<TheMuso> kirkland: What package?
<kirkland> TheMuso: grub-installer
<kirkland> TheMuso: I'm testing a patch now....
<TheMuso> kirkland: Ah ok. I have yet to debug why it doesn't do its dmraid thing properly, so if you can solve that for yourself, and assuming it gets uploaded, I will base my work from what you've done.
<kirkland> TheMuso: sounds good, i'll pass my patch by you here, if it works
<TheMuso> kirkland: Ok.
<TheMuso> kirkland: I see what you mean about faulty logic, especially since dmraid is aprt of the disks now.
<kirkland> TheMuso: oooh, did that change recently?
<kirkland> TheMuso: I swear this was working for me earlier in Intrepid.......
<TheMuso> kirkland: Yes, when I seeded dmraid.
<TheMuso> As part of my dmraid inclusion work.
<kirkland> TheMuso: \o/ it works :-)
<TheMuso> kirkland: Nice.
<kirkland> TheMuso: patch attached to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/270758
<kirkland> TheMuso: I'm making a bzr branch now
<TheMuso> kirkland: Ok.
<evand> Is anyone else able to confirm that persistence support in casper is broken at the moment
<TheMuso> evand: Whats needed to test? I have a USB key I can dig up, but have never played with it before.
<TheMuso> kirkland: Glancing at the diff, I like the extra bit of logic you've added there. My only concern is that a user *MAY* wish to use a dmraid device, multipath, and mdadm simultaneously, but I highly doubt it. :p
<evand> TheMuso: you can either make an ext2 partition on that disk with the label casper-rw, or you can put the full CD on the USB disk and add a casper-rw loopback file in the root.  In either case, add 'persistent' to the kernel command line.
<evand> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<TheMuso> evand: Ok, I'll have to do the former, since my key is only 128MB.
<TheMuso> I'll get back to you in a bit with the results.
<evand> ok, much appreciated
<TheMuso> ...or maybe not. Looks like the key is dead.
<evand> ouch
<evand> thanks the same though
<TheMuso> np
<TheMuso> It wasn't a critical key. I only ever used it for testing/experiments.
<TheMuso> I'd rather carry everything around on either an external HD or on my notebook. Those keys are too easy to lose.
 * evand puts everything in the cloud, lest he lose important information to a disk failure.
<persia> evand: Everything?  Even your secret keys?
<evand> ok, so not those :)
<persia> evand: I understand.  I recently travelled with a formatted notebook, and an install CD.  Was functional again as soon as I had a network connection.
<evand> nice
<TheMuso> Its alright if sed network connection is fast.
<TheMuso> I don't think cloud computing will be worthwhile in Australia till we get some deacent speeds.
<evand> heh
<evand> fair enough
<TheMuso> And local servers that are part of the cloud.
<persia> TheMuso: You just need a local cloud.
 * evand kicks CIA-59 
<CIA-59> ow
<evand> sure, respond to that and not my attempt to post a commit to you.
<TheMuso> haha
<saispo> hi
<saispo> cjwatson: ping ?
<cjwatson> saispo: yes?
<saispo> cjwatson: can you give me a little help on an lvm partition scheme ?
<saispo> it didn't work and don't understand and see no mistake :/
<saispo> you can see it at : http://pastebin.com/m79de50ac
<saispo> thks
<cjwatson> saispo: you made lots of that up, didn't you? :-) I don't think device{ /dev/sda } can possibly be documented anywhere.
<saispo> i see this in the partman recipe :)
<cjwatson> I don't think I've ever heard of in_vg{ } or lv_name{ } either
<cjwatson> which partman recipe?
<saispo> http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<cjwatson> saispo: ah. I think that's from a newer version of partman-lvm and partman-auto-lvm than Ubuntu has.
<cjwatson> please don't follow Debian documentation on Ubuntu, you'll just get yourself confused
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> it looks neat, but we don't have that stuff yet, sorry
<saispo> ok
<saispo> no lvm partition scheme work on Ubuntu ?
<cjwatson> sure, just not multiple-disk ones
<saispo> i have only one disc
<saispo> but needed two lv in a vg
<cjwatson> yeah, I know, but that's the multiple-disk syntax
<cjwatson> let me finish please
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> you write recipes as normal (i.e. largely as if no LVM were involved) - see http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-core-dev/debian-installer/ubuntu/annotate/963?file_id=21442%4048c42b26-1dd6-0310-b98f-a58d8bce7237%3Atrunk%252Finstaller%3Adoc%252Fdevel%252Fpartman-auto-recipe.txt
<cjwatson> tag the partitions in the recipe that are allowed to be on LVM with $lvmok{ }
<cjwatson> that's it
<cjwatson> there are some specifics around line 88 of the link I just posted
<saispo> yes, i see :)
<cjwatson> but $defaultignore{ } and $lvmignore{ } are only important if you want to write one recipe that'll work for both LVM and non-LVM, which you probably don't
<cjwatson> by default, it will put everything in the one VG for you, so you don't need to use the more complicated newer syntax
<saispo> ok
<cjwatson> looks like that new syntax will be useful for kickstart; thanks for mentioning it
<cjwatson> sorry I accused you of making it up :)
<saispo> no prob :)
<saispo> will write a new partition scheme without lvm, i don't need it anymore for my customer request :)
<saispo> thanks to take some times for me :)
<cjwatson> kirkland: thanks, uploading
<cjwatson> evand: is bug 182004 in fact in progress (apparently since January ...) or would you mind if I took it over at some point? I have some ideas
<cjwatson> evand: it looks a bit more complex than just partman-auto/init_automatically_partition
<evand> please go ahead
<foka> cjwatson, Hello!  While edubuntu is usually built as an addon CD nowadays, I am wondering if debian-cd/data/{hardy,intrepid}/preseed/edubuntu/edubuntu.seed needs to be modified?
<foka> cjwatson, edubuntu-desktop got renamed to edubuntu-desktop-addon?
<foka> cjwatson, I mean the "tasksel tasksel/first   multiselect edubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-server" line.
<foka> cjwatson, Thanks!
<cjwatson> foka: We don't use it any more ourselves, but indeed so. Done, thanks.
<foka> cjwatson, Wow, that was quick.  :-)  Thanks!  That was one problem I ran into: edubuntu-desktop stuff didn't get installed (but I wasn't sure if that was the change that did the trick), and it seems tasksel just quietly skipped it and left no warning in /var/log/syslog.
<cjwatson> yeah, I don't think it warns about unknown tasks unfortunately
<foka> cjwatson, I would like to look into it deeper some time; should I look into the "tasksel" package, or into a certain d-i module, or is it not so easily fixed?  :-)
<cjwatson> tasksel
<cjwatson> it's a bit messy because at one point tasksel.pl itself wasn't technically able to use debconf; now I think it could, but nobody's rewritten the workarounds
<cjwatson> so there's a bizarre split between tasksel.pl and tasksel-debconf
<foka> cjwatson, I see.  Thanks for the great hint!
 * cjwatson is rather liking the shape of the debian-installer and ubiquity graphs on http://people.ubuntu.com/~bryce/Plots/
<cjwatson> both of them are at their lowest levels all year
<evand> very nice
<cjwatson> evand: aiming for a usb-creator upload before slangasek wakes up and freezes for alpha-6? :-)
<cjwatson> hmm, you haven't pushed your changes I think
<evand> for usb-creator?  It's a bound branch.
<cjwatson> ... but mine isn't and I was using 'bzr up'. Whoops.
<evand> re upload> I'm going to try to squeeze one more upload in before he calls freeze, assuming he does that later than an hour from now.
<cjwatson> I suspect you can get away with it
<evand> it should be fairly stable and functional at the moment, though I need to investigate why persistence support in casper isn't working.
<cjwatson> UI looks loads better
<cjwatson> does the Format button do anything? there's no feedback
<cjwatson> oh, I suppose it only works if I select the partition rather than the disk
<evand> indeed, I need to put in a progress dialog for that
<cjwatson> I think the problem is that it offered me the disk at all
<evand> it should only offer the disk if there are no partitions on it
<cjwatson> that wasn't true in this case, there was already a partition
<cjwatson> if it's helpful, I inserted the stick after starting usb-creator
<evand> hrm, what's your partition table look like?  Perhaps I can reproduce this.
<evand> after starting usb-creator> slightly different code path, but it shouldn't make too much of a difference.
<cjwatson> oof, it seems to have finished installing and still be running but have no windows up
<evand> it's hidden
<evand> you most likely clicked on something else
<cjwatson> definitely not
<evand> oh?  yikes.
<evand> I haven't seen that bug in a good long while in my tests.
<cjwatson> I've minimised everything; there are windows shown by alt-tab but actually alt-tabbing to them doesn't cause them to be displayed
<cjwatson> last few things in the output:
<cjwatson> [16:20:27] device_udi: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_3433_3231
<cjwatson> [16:20:27] num_changes: 2
<cjwatson> [16:20:27] change: volume.mount_point
<cjwatson> [16:20:27] change: volume.is_mounted
<evand> is there a traceback in /root/.usb-creator.log (I know, I need to fix the write location)?
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47481/ from two successive invocations (I thought the first one had crashed, but actually this had happened to it)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/47482/ <- partition table
<evand> odd, I have quite a similar setup with a 4G disk.  I'll see if I can get to the bottom of this quickly.
<cjwatson> thanks
<Goosemoose> any ideas on why the following brings me to the terminal in preseed.cfg instead of installing edubuntu-desktop? tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard, edubuntu-desktop
<persia> I suspect you want to change to edubuntu-desktop-addon, although I may be mistaken
<Goosemoose> hmm, what i list the possibilites edubuntu-desktop is one
<Goosemoose> nothing about addon
<Goosemoose> maybe i need to install it as a package as well you mean?
<superm1> i'm pretty sure that is expecting a task name, and the task is indeed called edubuntu-desktop-addon
<superm1> just take a look at tasksel --l | grep edubuntu
<Goosemoose> u edubuntu-server       Edubuntu server
<Goosemoose> u edubuntu-desktop-kde  Edubuntu KDE desktop
<Goosemoose> u edubuntu-desktop-addon        Edubuntu desktop
<Goosemoose> damn, that's changed since feisty! no wonder, i was looking at the old docs
<Goosemoose> ok so what's the difference between kde and addon?
<superm1> one is gtk based and the other is kde based
<superm1> er gnome based vs kde based is a better way to put it
<Goosemoose> ok
<Goosemoose> well one down one problem to go
<Goosemoose> then im finally done with thi
<Goosemoose> this
<Goosemoose> do you know anything about likewise?
<superm1> not familiar with it, sorry
<Goosemoose> no problem
<CIA-50> grub-installer: cjwatson * r743 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): merge from lp:~kirkland/grub-installer/270758
<Goosemoose> anyone with experience with likewise? I have it joining the domain via preseed.cfg over the network. The installer logs show it's sucessfully. domainjoin-cli query shows it's joined, AD shows it's joined, but I can't log in to the domain. If I leave and rejoin it works fine. Any ideas on why that would be?
<evand> Goosemoose: #ubuntu-server would be a better place for that question.
<Goosemoose> evand: asked it there, no answer
<evand> odd
<Goosemoose> 123 people there, no one talks
<kirkland> Goosemoose: ask dendrobates about likewise
<Goosemoose> ok kirkland
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-17
<cjwatson> dear CIA, stop being made out of cheese
<TheMuso> heh
<davmor2> cjwatson: on netboot mini.iso why is there just a blank screen with boot:  and no info and then the next page displays stuff?#
<cjwatson> davmor2: netboot doesn't have gfxboot, so it's the old-style syslinux prompt
<cjwatson> iz normal
<davmor2> cjwatson: That's cool then it's just the next page looks remarkably like the gfxboot which is what was throwing me :)
<cjwatson> oh, hmm, there is some kind of bug there
<cjwatson> it's not gfxboot, but it is supposed to proceed directly to that next page
<cjwatson> bug on debian-installer please?
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's
<cjwatson> sorry, had to look at it before I realised what you meant
<davmor2> no worries :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/271355 is that okay for you
<cjwatson> that's fine, thanks
<davmor2> np's
<cjwatson> edited the title slightly
<persia> cjwatson: I was tracking down issues with the lpia alternate installer today, and noticed that the platform.intrepid seeds had no mention of lpia at all.  Would adding that be considered too invasive for intrepid, or is it something worth pursuing?  I have a branch, but it doesn't work due to some kernel issues.  Clearly, this would be post-Alpha.
<davmor2> cjwatson: no usplash on edubuntu at all :-/
<davmor2> cjwatson: just checked edubuntu-artwark-usplash is installed
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/271376
<cjwatson> persia: should be fine for intrepid; I'm happy to look at a branch
<persia> cjwatson: lp:~persia/ubuntu-seeds/platform.intrepid : it waits on resolution of linux-meta for lpia, but that ought be sorted within 24 hours.
<persia> Once I get the kernel all sorted, I'll open a branch merge request, if the contents appear acceptable.
<davmor2> cjwatson: build on kubuntu 17.3 manifest date still reads differently to the rest :(
<davmor2> 17.4 even
<cjwatson> "reads differently"?
<davmor2> cjwatson: does it still have 17.1's info on the cdimages server?  http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/intrepid/kubuntu/latest/livecd-20080917.1-i386.out still lists errors on build but is 17.1 not 17.4
<bdmurray> I'm testing the alternate installer (entire disk w/ encryption) and was asked if I wanted an encrypted private directory.
<bdmurray> Is that redundant at all?
<persia> bdmurray: That's for extra encryption :)  It does encryption two different ways, so compromise of the disk PW doesn't compromise the private directory.
<persia> (and maybe it's redundant)  kirkland?  ^^
<bdmurray> persia: I realize its different but wasn't sure if it made sense.
<kirkland> bdmurray: i use both LVM and Encrypted Private
<kirkland> bdmurray: here's why.....
<kirkland> bdmurray: encrypted LVM happens to the whole disk
<bdmurray> because you are paranoid?
<kirkland> bdmurray: that too :-)
<kirkland> bdmurray: the LVM is encrypted with a single key for the whole system
<kirkland> bdmurray: however, with Encrypted Private, each user on the system will have a different key for their encrypted Private dir
<kirkland> bdmurray: and furthermore, you can incremently rsync the encrypted data in ~/.Private to offsite storage
<kirkland> bdmurray: you can't do that with the underlying encrypted LVM block device
<kirkland> bdmurray: does that help?
<kirkland> persia: thanks for the alerty
<bdmurray> kirkland: yes, it just seemed like a very small group of people that would want that but it *is* the alternate installer
<kirkland> bdmurray: alternative lifestyles ;-)
<persia> kirkland: No problem.  I thought you'd be the best person to explain it :)
<kirkland> persia: cheers
<persia> And actually, you can do it with underlying encrypted LVM partitions, but pam_mount is *exceedingly* painful to use as currently implemente.
<kirkland> persia: yeah, i grew very, very aggravated with pam_mount
<cjwatson> davmor2: I think Riddell is working on that
<cjwatson> davmor2: cf. #ubuntu-devel scrollback
<persia> kirkland: Indeed.  I like the idea, but the way it works is just frustrating.  I'm very much looking forward to an alternate means of encrypting home directories (and .Private isn't quite enough for me: I'd rather deal with pam_mount)
<persia> Anyway: probably off-topic for -installer :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool :)
<cjwatson> persia: that diff looks mostly fine to me. Do you really need gptsync-udeb?
<persia> cjwatson: I'm not sure.  Depends on what sort of hardware is implemented using those chips.  To date it's been mostly small stuff, but I'd not be surprised if someone implemented an EFI-based solution.
<persia> Also, please don't apply it now: it will break because there is no linux-lpia package.
<cjwatson> what will it break? missing items in seeds are generally ignored
<persia> Oh.  I thought it would break the image builds.  If missing items are ignored, then it can be merged now.
<cjwatson> missing items in *metapackages*, not so much, but there's no metapackage for boot and the seed->metapackage translator checks existence anyway
<cjwatson> ok, I'll merge it now then
<cjwatson> done
<persia> Thank you.
<persia> If you have time, I have another couple questions about seeds?  Also, would this be the appropriate forum?
<cjwatson> #ubuntu-devel might benefit from the experience
<cjwatson> but this is fine if you want more quietude :)
<bdmurray> I'm was trying to install the kubuntu alternate iso and it failed due to an unmet dep for landscape-client and landscape-common
<bdmurray> it was the 20080917.1 image
<cjwatson> known, see #ubuntu-devel; Riddell and slangasek were sorting that out
<bdmurray> okay, thanks I'll try the newer one
<cjwatson> .2 looks fixed
<xivulon> evand can you please check the umenu version on CD?
<davmor2> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271467  Bad news guys
<davmor2> good news is that oem install worked :)
<xivulon> evand we still have the old version (8.04 in the CD) that will fail to recognize the CD, umenu should be rev 32
<evand> noted, I'll fix that for the next CD build
<xivulon> I'll assign 271467 to you then
<xivulon> hem 258045
<davmor2> evand: is this a known bug http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install1.png
<superm1> neat! i didn't realize Ubuntu installs were getting so small these days that they actually "gave" you space :)
<davmor2> superm1: yes it's a special for mobile devices that have small ssd drives to give you max space :D
<evand> davmor2: no, it's not known.  Can you please file a bug and attach that screenshot?  Thanks!
<evand> haha
<davmor2> evand: np's
<davmor2> evand: just against ubiquity?
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/271512
<davmor2> it gets funnier when you select use entire partition
<evand> Can you please attach logs (/var/log/installer/debug, /var/log/syslog, and /var/log/partman) to that report
<davmor2> I did a entire disc install on the next on I'll do an auto resize and take the log from that if that is okay?
<evand> provided it gives you the same UI glitch, yes
<davmor2> evand: gives it every time without fail :)
<evand> uh, good? ;)
<davmor2> evand: the ui goes a bit loopy too when you select entire disc but I'll throw that on my server and see if it needs a separate bug
<evand> ok
<davmor2> brb
<davmor2> evand: http://www.davmor2.co.uk/install1.png is what you get when you hit use entire disk
<evand> mm, fun.  Can you please attach that as well?
<davmor2> same bug?
<evand> yes
<davmor2> no probs
<davmor2> there's another fun 1 I'll add as well :)
<davmor2> evand updated I'll add the log files as soon as it finishes the install
<davmor2> evand: add everything but lp goes down in 13 minutes
<davmor2> I've added syslog casper.log and partman there was nothing else was there?
<davmor2> evand: ^
<evand> debug
<evand>  /var/log/installer/debug
<evand> if present
<davmor2> check it on reboot 2 ticks
<davmor2> evand no debug there
<davmor2> right bed
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-18
<davmor2> xivulon: ping
<davmor2> xivulon: wubi is suffering from this bug too but other than that and the cd reporting it's wrong everything seems to be okay :) https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/261073
<davmor2> cjwatson: why does the installer say "An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from CD failed."  I have a niggling feeling it may be landscape-client still but could be wrong.  Where is the best place to look?
<persia> davmor2: At what point did you get that?  Which package didn't install?  Is there anything useful in the install logs?
<xivulon> davmor2 could you give a second look to 204133
<xivulon> mounting ntfs with -o syncio and copy a large file to it
<davmor2> persia: installer says scanning the mirror which log will be most likely to show it up?
<xivulon> last time I tried performance was crap
<davmor2> xivulon: two ticks
<xivulon> also if that work it would be nice to try syncio in wubi
<persia> davmor2: Hrm.  The bottom of /target/var/log/dpkg.log ought have something, but there may be other more sensible places to discover it.
<xivulon> to do so delete/deactivate /etc/init.d/lupin-sysctl and add ROOTFLAGS=syncio to the boot arguments
<xivulon> cjwatson, evand I have also almost finished with the wubi python code rewrite, to the point where it almost works
<xivulon> still have some bugs to fix with the freezing, some smaller WinUI fixes (transparency + tabstops), add translations, and code clean-up
<cjwatson> davmor2: err, what bug number is this related to? logs?
<xivulon> new branch is here: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/intrepid.python
<cjwatson> as ever, the installer syslog should have it. I don't think dpkg.log will be useful
<cjwatson> (apt-get update type operations don't show up in sources.list at all)
<cjwatson> xivulon: ok, we've passed the point where it could be accepted for intrepid though I'm afraid
<cjwatson> last I heard you were suggesting jaunty instead yourself
<xivulon> yep I was aware of that, and I would agree
<cjwatson> ok, just responding to the branch name :)
<xivulon> sorry I was late, but was really busy for me these past months (if you read financial news you'll see why), anyway hopefully the new code base would be easier to maintain
<davmor2> cjwatson: there is some stuff in syslog I'll see if there is a bug if not I'll open one and post it up for you
<cjwatson> I mean, specifically, that error means that 'apt-cdrom add' exited non-zero or that 'apt-cdrom ident' produced no output
<cjwatson> davmor2: what sort of installation was this? wubi?
<cjwatson> hmm, I suppose wubi loop-mounts /cdrom
<davmor2> wubi but it happens on normal too and you get similar result on other versions.  But you just click okay and the install carries on
<cjwatson> you *sure* it happens on normal installations? the cause would have to be completely different
<davmor2> cjwatson: would you like me to do a normal install and post both syslog results to the same bug?
<cjwatson> no, I'm doing one now
<davmor2> cjwatson: it happens right near the end of the package install section
<xivulon> I can confirm I have the same issue in wubi, haven't tried on regular installations, yes in wubi the ISO is mounted as /cdrom
<davmor2> writing bug now
<davmor2> cjwatson: I just thought it was the work round for landscape-client and didn't think that much to it so then thought I'd better ask
<cjwatson> no, it isn't
<cjwatson> right near the end of which package install section? there are two major phases when lots of packages are installed
<cjwatson> this is definitely unrelated to landscape-client
<davmor2> cjwatson: ﻿ scanning the mirror that is what the installer says behind the message box
<cjwatson> ok, so that's apt-setup as expected
<ganes> i booted through casper but its not detecting the other partitioon
<ganes> cjwatson, i booted through casper but its not detecting the other partitioon
<cjwatson> ganes: is this your modified version of Ubuntu?
<ganes> cjwatson, yeah
<ganes> cjwatson, is there any relation with the kernel
<cjwatson> sigh, sory
<cjwatson> ganes: does unmodified Ubuntu work?
<cjwatson> (s/sory/sorry/)
<cjwatson> davmor2: I can't reproduce this with a normal alternate CD install
<cjwatson> which is good since that means I think I understand the problem ;-)
<davmor2> needs to be via ubiquity
<cjwatson> ah
<cjwatson> well that's odd too since I thought I'd fixed that in ubiquity 1.9.12
<cjwatson> definitely happening with current desktop images?
<davmor2> 17.1
<cjwatson> (I have to go out for a bit, back in <1hr)
<davmor2> bug 271693 for syslog
<davmor2> I only got onto live cd's late last night
<davmor2> xivulon: I'll try out that test you want after testing is out of the way need to get alpha 6 out then I'll have some time again is that okay
<davmor2> cjwatson: when you get back bug 271693 is present on the latest Kubuntu live cds too
<xivulon> davmor2 that's fine, thanks a lot.
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, thanks. You said "wubi" in the bug; does that mean these tests are via wubi or not?
<cjwatson> Sep 18 09:39:08 ubuntu ubiquity: /usr/lib/ubiquity/apt-setup/generators/40cdrom: 77:
<cjwatson> Sep 18 09:39:08 ubuntu ubiquity: --pass-stdout: not found
<cjwatson> hmm, that can't be helping
<davmor2> cjwatson: kubuntu is a standard live install
<cjwatson> ok
<ganes> cjwatson, sorry for late reply ., yeah that is working
<cjwatson> ganes: OK, then I'm afraid you have to sort it out yourself by applying divide-and-conquer to the changes you've made. We cannot help you.
<cjwatson> davmor2: I suspect the fix is http://paste.ubuntu.com/47997/ to ubiquity but will have to test to make sure
 * davmor2 fears respins on all live cds :(
<cjwatson> the underlying bug there is http://paste.ubuntu.com/47998/ to apt-setup; I'll commit that upstream though, we don't particularly need it in Ubuntu immediately if ubiquity is fixed anyway
 * davmor2 hugs cjwatson
<davmor2> ara: on testing has just confirmed it on i386 ubuntu install
<cjwatson> ok, just need to reproduce it myself so I can confirm my fix works
<cjwatson> urgh, I need to sync down a newer build first. I wish everything didn't take so long
<davmor2> cjwatson: I wish installs only took a couple of minutes, but we can't have everything we want now can we :(
<davmor2> cjwatson: just had it confirmed too that kubuntu ubiquity does exit properly you're left with the last (click to install) page if you try closing it it says exit installation
<cjwatson> there was a bug about that already
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'll try tracking it down
<cjwatson> 270423
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's the one :)
<cjwatson> ok, this seems to be working better now
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2831 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.17
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2832 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/apt-setup):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Call apt-setup with --log-output, since it breaks otherwise as of
<CIA-50> ubiquity: apt-setup 1:0.36 (LP: #271693).
<persia> cjwatson: Is http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/manual/en.i386/apbs04.html#preseed-partman the right place to start from to construct a proper preseed file for partman?
<evand> persia: you should use our documentation as we diverge from d-i in areas.
<cjwatson> WHS; use the installation-guide-i386 package
<persia> OK.  Thanks.
<cjwatson> or, well, installation-guide-lpia perhaps ;)
<persia> heh.  Yeah.  I do hope to make Ubuntu MID work for other architectures at some point, but it's not going to happen for intrepid.
<persia> I think Ubuntu Mobile is going to be i386 and lpia for intrepid, but that doesn't need nearly as much preseeding, as it uses GDM.
<xivulon> evand bumping 258045 :)
<evand> 04:26:49 <katkin> my head hurts :(
<evand> 09:02:17 <evand> aww
<evand> 09:03:26 <evand> I have just the thing for that.  Ibuprofen and kisses.
<evand> whoops
<evand> how embarrasing
<evand> xivulon: on it now
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2833 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.17
<xivulon> evand thanks, will close the bug then. will it be on alpha-6?
<evand> xivulon: I imagine so as there's going to need to be a re-roll
<xivulon> good
<cjwatson> wow, 261073 is quite spectacular actually
<cjwatson> I bet somebody's been messing around with g-s-d's path again
<evand> lovely
<evand> between HAL and this it's quite the game of whack-a-mole we've started :)
<cjwatson> hmm, or not
 * cjwatson peers at ps xw from a normal session
<evand> ah
<evand> I've had g-s-d crash on me fairly regularly on intrepid live CDs
<cjwatson> I don't think it's a crash though, that usually results in a dialog box doesn't it?
<evand> ah, good point, it does
<cjwatson> I suspect the problem might be that we aren't starting up a session bus
<evand> xivulon: done
<davmor2> cjwatson: Have you seen it, its ugly
<cjwatson> yeah
<davmor2> but only happens on the automated (don't know what else to call it) side of things
<evand> indeed, so it's most certainly ubiquity-dm's fault.
<cjwatson> I'm working on a patch to make it start a dbus daemon now, and see if that helps
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48050/ WIP
<evand> I thought KDE uses dbus now, no?  Or is it just an optional dependency?
<cjwatson> I wasn't sure ...
<evand> gah, why on earth is this looping back to partman-commit
<evand> oh, somehow post install I ended up back on the summary page
<cjwatson> (out for 15 minutes)
<evand> 10:21:23 < cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/48050/ WIP
<evand> 10:23:54 < evand> I thought KDE uses dbus now, no?  Or is it just an optional dependency?
<evand> 10:24:37 < cjwatson> I wasn't sure ...
<evand> Riddell: ^ Can you clairfy this.
<evand> It looks like gnome-settings-daemon requires a dbus session (which we currently don't provide in the Install Ubuntu mode), and we want to be sure we make the change for both kde and gtk if it's required for the former.
<Riddell> kde uses dbus
<Riddell> i need to start dbus for oem installer
<evand> ok, noted
<evand> thanks!
<evand> interesting, I somehow managed to crash X by using less.
<cjwatson> Riddell: so you do. Does that mean that your "Install Kubuntu" mode is broken right now?
<Riddell> could well be havn't tried
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I believe your dbus-launch code in oem-config-dm though :)
<cjwatson> surely you need to extract and set environment variables from them - and I think it needs to be run with --exit-with-session
<Riddell> it certainly made it work
<cjwatson> curious
<cjwatson> in my case metacity is segfaulting so I may have more than one problem
<davmor2> Riddell: oem worked fine for me :(
<Riddell> davmor2: is that a cause for a sad face?
<davmor2> I couldn't be bothered to to click on the confused face :)
<cjwatson> they're two characters. wouldn't it be easier to type them?
<davmor2> 3 according to pidgin and I never seem to get it right :( Fail on my part me thinks
<cjwatson> your IRC client is rendering them as two characters
<davmor2> evand: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/migration-assistant/+bug/180309 I'm confused why would M-A have anything to do with localisation?
<cjwatson> this is tedium squared to debug
<evand> davmor2: that's a hard one to fix without pulling in some additional dependencies.
<cjwatson> this is YA reason why localised directory names are a stupid idea
<evand> but basically, it needs to write to the proper xdg directories
<evand> indeed
<evand> what is? the g-s-d bug?
<cjwatson> tedium squared? yes
<davmor2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/261073 that one
<cjwatson> except I think I fingered g-s-d incorrectly, but 261073 anyway
<evand> ah
<cjwatson> I'm trying to fix metacity falling over and hoping that'll be good enough to fix the rest
<cjwatson> it seems to want gconfd to be running
<evand> why do I have the feeling we're going to end up running most of GNOME ;)
<superm1> would it be worthwhile to perhaps ship another more lightweight WM on the disk to run instead?
<cjwatson> I'd rather have it look pretty much like Ubuntu at least at the window management level.
<davmor2> Riddell: when you could get the end message on the installer was it on a dual boot or single install?
<cjwatson> gconfd is not very heavy in terms of memory use
<Riddell> davmor2: single install
<davmor2> I've just finished auto resize and I got the end message :-?
<davmor2> :-/ even
<evand> hrm
<Riddell> I've not been able to recreate it this afternoon
<Riddell> maybe it's a morning problem only..
<evand> lol
<davmor2> Riddell: great tell every to only install in the afternoon :D
<evand> hrm, "Language: 10 languagechooser/language-name doesn't exist" - I thought cjwatson fixed that.
<evand> oh whoops
<evand> 1.9.7 != 1.9.17
<davmor2> D'oh
<bdmurray> I did an OEM install and had not internet access and now have no finalize icon on the desktop for the oem install.  Is that expected?
<cjwatson> bdmurray: could well be a consequence of bug 271693
<cjwatson> that would mean that apt doesn't know about the CD during installation (could also break localisation etc.)
<bdmurray> I did see that error message
<bdmurray> cjwatson: thanks
<_ruben> hrm .. my installation seems to hang at "validating coreutils..." .. nothing to happen .. performing installation over remote kvm with a virtual cdrom over the network .. any hints on how to troubleshoot?
<_ruben> i thought perhaps it'd have troubles reading the virtual cd, but that doesnt seem to be the case .. ls in /cdrom works fine, and no timeouts or anything in dmesg
<bdmurray> cjwatson: do you have time for a ssh question?
<_ruben> hmm .. apparently it doesnt hang, but is just dogslow
<_ruben> loadavg of 1 .. cant be good
<cjwatson> bdmurray: probably
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I see the following when ssh'ing to systems
<bdmurray> debug1: PEM_read_PrivateKey failed
<bdmurray> debug1: read PEM private key done: type <unknown>
<cjwatson> unfortunate that it doesn't say in what why, but that suggests that your private key is corrupt
<cjwatson> s/why/way/
<bdmurray> that's time impression I'd got from what I'd read
<cjwatson> in the sense that it no longer parses
<cjwatson> it's the OpenSSL function to read the key that's failing
<evand> I can confirm that 270423 isn't occuring every time.
<cjwatson> anyone else remember typing in 8-bit micro programs out of magazines?
<cjwatson> this is JUST LIKE THAT.
<evand> hahaha
<cjwatson> HAHA YOU BASTARD DBUS/GCONF SPAWN I GOT YOU
<cjwatson> only took 2.5 hours :-/
<cjwatson> may break a11y, I'm not sure
<cjwatson> I think probably post-a6
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2834 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.9.18
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2835 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Start dbus and (in the case of the GTK frontend) gconfd in only-ubiquity
<CIA-50> ubiquity: mode (LP: #261073). I'm not entirely certain that accessibility will
<CIA-50> ubiquity: keep working with this ...
<davmor2> cjwatson: this is the other bug in xubuntu that I couldn't find earlier https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usplash/+bug/261340
<vincouille> hi all
<vincouille> I've got a problem with tasksel when trying to install ubuntustudio-desktop with a netboot install.
<vincouille> here is the corresponding syslog:
<vincouille> Sep 18 11:36:59 in-target: Couldn't find task ubuntustudio-desktop
<vincouille> Sep 18 11:36:59 in-target:
<vincouille> Sep 18 11:36:59 in-target: tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<vincouille> is this bug already known ?
<cjwatson> vincouille: no, I hadn't heard of that; could you put the full syslog somewhere, please?
<cjwatson> oh, actually, yes, it is known
<cjwatson> vincouille: bug 199649
<cjwatson> davmor2: that's a germinate bug that I've fixed, but we're deferring the fix until after alpha-6 'cos it's quite invasive
<davmor2> cjwatson: np's I just couldn't find it before so was just highlighting it so it wasn't forgotten :)
<cjwatson> bug 271309
<davmor2> cjwatson: that's the one I couldn't find before :)
<evand> Not sure what relevance this has, but 270423 only occurs the first time you run ubiquity.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2836 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/tzsetup):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Set OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES while calling localechooser on the
<CIA-50> ubiquity: timezone page as well as on the language page itself (LP: #253749).
<persia> Does that fix the oddity of preselected location based on language?
<cjwatson> which exact oddity? :)
<cjwatson> you mean how the location is always Algiers for many languages?
<persia> Perhaps.  I was thinking about how it was never Japan for English.
<cjwatson> not quite sure I understand you. Why would Japan be a sensible default for English?
<persia> It wouldn't.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-19
<cjwatson> in that case I'm confused
<persia> It's rather that the location pull-down defaults to the "nearby" places for a given language, and so one fiddles with the map for a bit when one isn't there.  I thought r2836 miht have instead defaulted to the open world map.
<cjwatson> (the change above fixes half of the problems with an incorrect keyboard default in ubiquity, the other half being fixed in casper)
<persia> Oh.  Completely unrelated then.
<cjwatson> oh, no, I haven't touched the map lately, although I do agree it's problematic
<persia> I'm not sure it's not generally correct to default to a nearby location, but it's perhaps a little tricky when the guess isn't close.
<cjwatson> English, Spanish, and Portuguese are the hardest cases. The defaults are much better for just about anything else.
<persia> I would have expected French to be in that list as well
<cjwatson> oh, Canada. Yes. The population distribution is *much* more heavily skewed towards the default of France there, though.
<cjwatson> actually Portuguese isn't hard because pt and pt_BR are treated as different languages.
<cjwatson> there are lots of American-continent Spanish speakers though.
<persia> Actually, I was thinking of West Africa more than Canada.  I'd expect Canada to have the same ease as for Brasil.
<cjwatson> nobody seems to have created any locales for West African French speakers
<cjwatson> fr_CA isn't a different language to quite the same extent as pt_BR, and we don't treat it as such
<cjwatson> there's a slightly different vocabulary of course, but pt_BR is totally divergent
<persia> It's colonial French, and it's the same timezone anyway.  Most people in West Africa are at least trilingual.
<cjwatson> oh, sure, not arguing, it just isn't reflected in the locale data and I don't want to get into maintaining that :)
<cjwatson> realistically my job is a heck of a lot easier if I can pretend that locale data reflects reality and punt to them when it doesn't ;-)
<persia> heh.  You must not be that much in favour of the move to have only a single translation for all Arabic then.
<cjwatson> as far as the installer's concerned, there already is
<cjwatson> we only have ar.po, not ar_EVERYTHING
<persia> Wasn't that recent?  I thought that the various Arabic translation teams only organised to a single .po file in the last year or so.
<persia> Or is the single file installer-specific?
<cjwatson> the latter
<cjwatson> installer translations are mostly done in Debian
<cjwatson> for ubiquity, we only import the translations that match what Debian has, since otherwise we get a crappy mixture
<persia> Yeah.  Translations are tricky, and it's best to have a single authoritative source (whatever happens to be right for a given project).
<CIA-50> partman-ext3: cjwatson * r740 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 52ubuntu2
<CIA-50> partman-reiserfs: cjwatson * r805 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 41ubuntu2
<CIA-50> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r262 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.12ubuntu2
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2837 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity-dm: make sure to only start gconfd for GTK-based frontends
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2838 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.18
<CIA-50> partman-base: TheMuso * r105 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh lib/commit.sh):
<CIA-50> partman-base: * Merge some updated dmraid partitioning changes, thanks to Frans Pop
<CIA-50> partman-base:  <fjp@debian.org>.
<CIA-50> partman-base:  - base.sh: new function is_multipath_dev.
<CIA-50> partman-base:  - commit.sh: display correct dmraid partition info when confirming
<CIA-50> partman-base:  changes.
<CIA-50> partman-base: TheMuso * r106 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 121ubuntu6
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2839 ubiquity/ (82 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Make "Before:" and "After:" strings (displayed next to partition bars)
<CIA-50> ubiquity: translatable.
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> is this the good place to ask about partman recipes ?
<cjwatson> nebuchadnezzar: yes
<nebuchadnezzar> Ok, I have some problem defining a recipe for hardy: http://pastebin.com/m5dc29b58
<nebuchadnezzar> this works but: I have 2 extended LVM partition instead of one primary sda4 LVM
<nebuchadnezzar> and the volume groupe name is the host name, not testvg :-/
<nebuchadnezzar> any hints ?
<cjwatson> you're using Debian documentation rather than Ubuntu documentation
<cjwatson> don't do that :-)
<cjwatson> the documentation you're reading describes a feature of LVM preseeding that is very new and isn't present in Ubuntu yet (not even intrepid, let alone hardy)
<nebuchadnezzar> erf
<cjwatson> specifically, in_vg and lv_name aren't supported yet
<cjwatson> however, it doesn't look like you're doing anything complicated enough to require the new syntax, unless you really care about the LV names
<cjwatson> what you should do is the following:
<cjwatson>  * drop all vg_name{ ... }, in_lv{ ... }, and method{ lvm } instructions
<cjwatson>  * make sure all the partitions you want to be on LVM have $lvmok{ }
<cjwatson>  * preseed 'd-i partman-auto-lvm/new_vg_name string testvg' to set the VG name
<cjwatson> and that should be enough
<cjwatson> oh, and one other thing
<nebuchadnezzar> ok
<cjwatson>  * entirely drop the stanza that defines the LVM wrapper partition (the one that just has method{ lvm } and vg_name{ testvg })
<cjwatson> the installer will create one of those automatically for you
<nebuchadnezzar> ok
<nebuchadnezzar> I think it's the reason why I have 2 extended partitions
<cjwatson> I would also advise you to drop $primary{ } from everything except the /boot partition; nothing else needs to be primary, and it's better to have fewer primaries
<cjwatson> yes
<nebuchadnezzar> well, logicall partition are harder to find with gpart after a crash ;-)
<cjwatson> really? gosh, that's lame :-)
<cjwatson> (of gpart)
<nebuchadnezzar> when the partition table goes away
<nebuchadnezzar> that the reason I always have /boot / and swap on primary, it's easyear when recovering to have /etc easylly accessible ;-)
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, thanks for you advices cjwatson
<nebuchadnezzar> I pass a long time trying to guess what the problem
<cjwatson> even with this gpart problem, there's no need to recover swap that way; two primary partitions leaves you a lot more flexible than three
<cjwatson> but really, gpart ought to be able to recover logical partitions too; the only thing that's different about logical partitions is that their partition table lives in a non-fixed position on the disk, and the whole point of gpart is for when you can't rely on the partition table :-)
<cjwatson> just means you might have to create an extended partition table in order to put them back
<cjwatson> sorry to harp on about it, but the four-primary-partitions limit drives me nuts, because I've had to write code that deals with it and it's a pain in the neck
<nebuchadnezzar> extended partition are chained, so if you miss one you can have some problems
<cjwatson> so I like to do my bit for advocacy
<cjwatson> if you only have four partitions to start with, there's no reason to have a chain of extended partition tables
<nebuchadnezzar> cjwatson: yes, I think having only LVM could be cool
<cjwatson> I believe we support /-on-LVM
<nebuchadnezzar> yes yes yes
<cjwatson> anyway; you might find my general advice to use Ubuntu documentation rather than Debian documentation useful in other areas too. Partitioning isn't the only place where we're a little different for one reason or another
<nebuchadnezzar> yes, but googleing partman recipe give near only debian references
<cjwatson> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/ - the only problem I know of there is that that where it says partman-auto/purge_lvm_from_device you need to use partman-lvm/device_remove_lvm instead
<cjwatson> googling for "partman recipe Ubuntu" gives some but I agree they aren't as well-linked and the proper link is on the second page. I'll have to do something about that
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, I found only this recipe reference: http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt
<nebuchadnezzar> which is, I think, far from being complete to understand the partman process
<cjwatson> that's the detailed recipe reference from Debian
<cjwatson> and for unstable at that, not etch
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, it works better now, thanks, but the LVM partition is still a logicall one, not a big issue in fact ;-)
<cjwatson> yeah, it will be. It seems unlikely that you will be able to use gpart to recover an LV ;-)
<cjwatson> (and, seriously, backups if it's that much of a problem.)
<cjwatson> or UPS, or ...
<nebuchadnezzar> yes I know, I just dislike logical partition in fact ;-)
<nebuchadnezzar> thanks a lot
<cjwatson> I've just made http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/d-i/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt available, which is the Ubuntu equivalent of the URL you mentioned above
<cjwatson> (note that it is for intrepid but I don't believe there's a significant difference at this point)
<nebuchadnezzar> ok, I'll put my example on a web page with a good name to be indexed by search engine :-)
<nebuchadnezzar> one question I found no answer, is it possible to concatenate 2 recipes ? for example a base recipe, for /boot / and the LVM, an extended conditionnal recpie ? I have different "flavor" I can choose when booting the CD
<nebuchadnezzar> all could use the base recipe and it's own extended one
<nebuchadnezzar> not sure to make my point
<cjwatson> nebuchadnezzar: you can generate a recipe using a preseed/early_command script, write it to a file, and then use partman-auto/expert_recipe_file to point to it
<nebuchadnezzar> ok thanks
<nebuchadnezzar> I'll play with all of this for now
<nebuchadnezzar> see you
<Zelut> is there a way to specify a mirror location for the netinstall within PXE?
<Zelut> or do I need to point it to a ks/preseed with that defined?
<cjwatson> Zelut: mirror/country=manual mirror/http/hostname=archive.ubuntu.com mirror/http/directory=/ubuntu
<Zelut> cjwatson: you're the man
<hardwire> anybody used wubi to boot an initrd and kernel prepared for remote rescue?
<hardwire> and does it just use ntldr?
<bdmurray> evand: somebody has commented on bug 38442 regarding alpha 6 and the new partioner dialog
<cjwatson> I'll ask him to file a new bug
<kirkland> cjwatson: working on bug bdmurray just filed, http://people.ubuntu.com/~brian/tmp/cryptmount-message.png
<kirkland> cjwatson: the log_*_msg is easy to solve in cryptroot, needs a ". /scripts/functions"
<kirkland> cjwatson: the other one, /sbin/udevsettle ....
<kirkland> cjwatson: i'm looking at initramfs-tools and I see in TODO:  udevsettle timeouts handling
<cjwatson> you want Keybuk for that
<kirkland> cjwatson: is adding /sbin/udevsettle to initramfs complicated?
<kirkland> cjwatson: k
<cjwatson> I have never quite got my head around the exact correct situations to use udevsettle; all I know is that it isn't obvious and I tend to guess wrong
<kirkland> cjwatson: and simply silencing that /sbin/udevsettle in 2>/dev/null is not correctly, probably?
<cjwatson> absolutely not!
<cjwatson> never throw away errors
<cjwatson> (well, not usually, anyway)
<cjwatson> err, are you sure you don't just need to change it to /sbin/udevadm settle?
<cjwatson> udev<lots> got replaced by a single binary
<cjwatson> udevsettle is just transitional to that, and it may be that it's not in the initramfs any more because the initramfs ought to be easy to get everything up to date
<bdmurray> cjwatson: great, thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-20
<superm1> is there any particular reason that a depmod being launched from a script in ubiquity wouldn't be updating modules.dep?  I can't seem to identify any reason for it not getting updated because i can manually run it in the chroot afterward just fine
<superm1> er well i suppose that would be caused by /usr/lib/ubiquity/compat/depmod ...
<superm1> i wasn't catching it because it's added to the PATH so early
<CIA-50> ubiquity: superm1 * r2840 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/mythbuntu/apply-drivers): run the /real/ depmod once when installing proprietary drivers on the mythbuntu frontend
<CIA-50> ubiquity: superm1 * r2841 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/mythbuntu_ui.py): Restrict custom remotes from mythbuntu install
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2842 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py): Improve logging of exception tracebacks in find_in_os_prober.
<CIA-50> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2843 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-50> ubiquity: Just log an informative message when a device isn't found in os-prober's
<CIA-50> ubiquity: output, not a traceback.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-09-21
<se1> hi guys, I need help. At the moment I customize the alternate ubuntu installer cd. I created the ubuntu keyring as deb and udeb. Now they should copied into the main component of the cdrom iso. For the deb package no problem but where to put the udeb, there is no main/debian-installer directory. :(
<se1> So long I know the udebs are in the initrd ramdisk root, aren't they?
<se1> sorry, got it. Both udeb and deb have to go into the same main/u/ubuntu-keyring directory. I am out. Good bye.
<OdnsRvns> Hello anyone on
<OdnsRvns> Can anyoen help with the instalation of VMware
<cjwatson> not on this channel, sorry; this is for initial installation of Ubuntu itself
<cjwatson> I suggest #ubuntu
<OdnsRvns> thank you
<TheMuso> If there is one thing that many IRC users don't know about, I think its the ability to look up the topic for a channel before going into the channel proper.
<TheMuso> Well, you can with irssi at least.
<cjwatson> /topic #CHANNEL is a standard IRC command, so I have no sympathy with clients that don't support it :)
<cjwatson> but even without that, I think all clients show you the topic before you actually type anything
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-14
<^arky^> cjwatson: TheMuso:   Regarding bug 428293: Is this correct way of modifying /etc/defaults/speech-dispatcher ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428293 in speech-dispatcher "Spd doesn't start on LiveCD" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428293
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r51 ubuntu/ (fstab.d fstab.d/hostboot debian/changelog debian/install):
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: Remove fstab.d/hostboot, which is no longer needed with GRUB 2's
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: loop-mounting support (LP: #428407).
<ogra> cjwatson, evand, so i'm trying to fix Bug #422101, would you see it as a prob to do the bindmounting of /dev generally in chroot_setup/_cleanup to solve the missing /dev/mmcblk0 issue in the update-initramfs trigger at the end ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 422101 in initramfs-tools "initramfs-tools package seems to fail postinstall on armel" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/422101
<cjwatson> I haven't checked context but that's probably OK
<cjwatson> do run a full test if you can though - I vaguely recall there was some reason I didn't do it that way originally
<cjwatson> but that reason may well be obsolete
<ogra> context is that in do_remove /dev isnt mounted, update-inbitramfs calls flash-kernel and tries to access /dev/mmcblk0 from its postinst trigger at the very end of the package removals
<ogra> will do
<dpm> cjwatson: I still hadn't disabled the oem-config translation template in karmic and I'm going to do it now. I assume this won't disturb the work you were doing in merging the translations (I think you were doing this and uploading them with lp-translation-tools last week), but if it does, just give me a shout.
<cjwatson> dpm: oh, can I just quickly download those first?
<cjwatson> I only copied debian-installer over
<cjwatson> I've requested the download, will let you know when it's arrived
<dpm> cjwatson: sure, just ping me when you are ready and I'll disable it only then.
<cjwatson> dpm: go for it now; I haven't yet decided whether it's worth migrating those translations but the action is mine
<dpm> cjwatson: ok, I'll disable it then. Thanks
<dpm> ok, done. In any case, I think being part of the rosetta administrators you can still export the template through the URL -> https://translations.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/oem-config/+pots/oem-config/+export in case you need to.
<cjwatson> dpm: uploaded now
<cjwatson> (to ubiquity/+pots/ubiquity-desktop)
<dpm> ah, great, thanks
<xivulon> morning cjwatson, evand1, made a couple of comments this w/e please see ^^
<cjwatson> xivulon: yeah, I saw :)
<cjwatson> xivulon: hostboot is gone in bzr; grub2 test patch on grub-devel and in 1.97~beta3-1ubuntu1
<xivulon> won't be missed :)
<cjwatson> indeed not
<xivulon> thanks for the test patch! It would be difficult to show panic messages without that.
<CIA-33> partman-auto-loop: cjwatson * r52 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0ubuntu17
<xivulon> there is a bit of work to hook in lupin-support.grub-install and lupin-support.grub.d, I just dropped the files in there at the moment
<xivulon> feel free to shuffle things around, but those 2 work for me at the moment
<xivulon> I will have to change the CD extraction mechanism again within wubi, so that files are copied instead of using an image, that should work now
<xivulon> evand1, that means that we can also support usb keys in wubi, except that we must be careful about what files are copied
<xivulon> in fact in the case of usb, we might want to be able to skip the copying stage altogether...
<evand1> why would we want to use Wubi on a USB disk?  I'm not seeing the use case.
<xivulon> ah I think wubi is on a usb stick, and it fails if people try to run it from there
<xivulon> so basically it is a matter of allowing people to use the usb stick as a medium for a wubi-type installation
<xivulon> there is a bug about it
<evand1> ohh
<evand1> gotcha
<xivulon> evand bug #299001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 299001 in wubi "Wubi re-downloads ISO when started from USB stick" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/299001
<evand1> thanks
<xivulon> I will look this week sometime
<xivulon> by the way cjwatson, it would be nice to move your loopmount patch in the init-tools scripts local to lupin-support, so that lupin-support becomes self-contained
<cjwatson> I'm not going to touch that until after Keybuk's boot rearrangements land
<cjwatson> I'm not entirely convinced though - the problem with doing that in lupin-support is that it would have to duplicate quite a bit from initramfs-tools
<xivulon> sure it is, wishilist stuff
<cjwatson> I'd actually prefer lupin-support to get smaller not bigger ...
<xivulon> main reason to make it self-contained, is to make it easier for debian to adopt
<cjwatson> IME Debian prefer to adopt things that integrate well with Debian
<cjwatson> which I actually think is closer to the strategy of changing things where they ought to be changed rather than delivering a package that overrides a bunch of random stuff
<cjwatson> targeted patches to initramfs-tools etc. make a lot more sense to me for Debian adoption
<xivulon> I trust your judjement on this, so forget about the above request
<shtylman> evand: I agree that the JS files should be shared. The css and arrow images I would keep separate though as I could forsee that kubuntu decides to change the arrow to oxygen style or change the colors around. I will update my branch with your suggestions and add the kubuntu copyright
<evand> shtylman: sure, I'm fine with that
<shtylman> cool
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r688 trunk/debian/ (casper.init changelog):
<CIA-33> casper: Sync LSB headers in init script with desired behaviour: don't start
<CIA-33> casper: casper at boot, and stop after umountroot but before halt/reboot.
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r689 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.193
<ogra> cjwatson, evand, http://paste.ubuntu.com/270848/ seems to work flawless
<cjwatson> ogra: use os.path.join in the first hunk, please; but otherwise go ahead and commit that
<ogra> ok
<cjwatson> os.path.join(self.target, 'dev') - careful 'dev' not '/dev'
<cjwatson> oh, also, just for neatness, could you make sure to umount in the reverse order from mount? It probably won't matter here but it may make things less confusing later
<ogra> oh, indeed
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/270850/ is what i'll commit now
<cjwatson> yep
<ogra> i'll leave the changelog at UNRELEASED, suspecting more commits before alpha
<ogra> (its not urgent to get it in right now)
<ogra> hmm CIA-33 doesnt pick up merge proposals ?
<ogra> https://code.launchpad.net/~ogra/ubiquity/trunk ready for merging
<cjwatson> no, it doesn't
<cjwatson> please just commit that to trunk, you have access
<ogra> LP says i dont
<cjwatson> oh, maybe you don't :)
<cjwatson> ok, I'll deal with it
<ogra> thanks
<ogra> <-- not in ubuntu-installer :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3449 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge lp:~ogra/ubiquity/trunk
<rgreening> evand: have you tried any recent iso snapshot with usb-creator? I think there's an issue again, just not sure where.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r181 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): * Remove some locally committed dot files from the source tree
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r183 trunk/ (bin/usb-creator-kde debian/control): * Revert some changes in control descriptions
<evand> rgreening: an issue with what in usb-creator?
<rgreening> evand: not sure. testing with an older iso now...
<rgreening> evand: we need to unmount usb after successful uninstall.... and unmount loop*...
<rgreening> also..
<rgreening> :)
<evand> I disagree on unmounting the target disk
<evand> but yes, I'm aware of usb-creator not unmounting iso images
<rgreening> evand: someone pulling out a root mounted stick could be bad no?
<evand> root mounted?
<evand> usb-creator flushes writes before exiting
<rgreening> evand: kdesudo runs as root and so the device gets mounted by root
<evand> I think possibly pulling a mounted usb stick out from under the user would be worse
<rgreening> policykit would fix I assume...
<evand> indeed it would
<rgreening> where are we on policykit evand?
<evand> I stopped working on it because I was afraid it was getting to involved to land as a bug fix, and moved on to fixing the devicekit formatting bugs
<evand> but it's becoming more and more apparent that it's sorely needed
<rgreening> yep
<evand> I'll try to have it sorted by the end of this weekend
<rgreening> ok. let me know what I can do to help
<evand> sure thing, thanks
<evand> the iso unmounting bug is bug 414821, by the way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414821 in usb-creator "ISO left mounted in /tmp/" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/414821
<evand> I have a fix, I'm just trying to thoroughly test it
<rgreening> cool
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r184 trunk/man/ (usb-creator-gtk.8 usb-creator-kde.8): Update man pages
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r185 trunk/ (5 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Make sure the ISO image gets unmounted when the install succesfully
<CIA-33> usb-creator:  completes (LP: #414821).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Re-enable the destination status message.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Fix broken free space update.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r186 trunk/man/ (usb-creator-gtk.8 usb-creator-kde.8): Add log file info to man pages for bug reporting
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r187 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py: Add unmount call to kde frontend to match gtk frontend
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r188 trunk/usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py: Make sure the device is remounted rw before spawning a nautilus window.
<rgreening> evan usb-creator works with alpha-5, but recent daily builds seem to have issues
<rgreening> evand ^
<evand> have issues how?
<evand> you'll have to be more descriptive
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> 1 sec... I'll get some logs
<rgreening> evand: once I start loading the live image, it drops to initramfs
<rgreening> sh: missing ]
<rgreening> stdin: error 0
<evand> rgreening: what does cat /casper.log say?
<rgreening> mount: mounting /dev/sdb on cdrom failed: Invalid argument
<rgreening> 1 sec...
<rgreening> a bunch of repeating stdin: error 0 and the failed mount command above
<rgreening> and mount: mounting /dev/sdb on /snap-backing failed: Device or resource busy
<rgreening> evand: ^
<evand> sounds like casper is broken
 * evand digs
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> evand: same happens with or without persistence in kernel line (text.cfg)
<rgreening> evand: this has happened for at least the last 3 - 5 dailies I believe... I thought it was usb-creator.. but wasn't sure until now.
<cjwatson> +if ! $(gct -g /apps/netbook-launcher/favorites/favorites_list | grep -q ubiquity) ; then
 * cjwatson wonders precisely what that's supposed to do
<cjwatson> (may or may not be directly relevant here)
<CIA-33> casper: cjwatson * r690 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/47unr_ubiquity): Fix 47unr_ubiquity shell code to make slightly more sense.
<davmor2> cjwatson: is this issue known http://paste.ubuntu.com/270997/ it's from syslog on today's alternate ubuntu 64bit
<cjwatson> davmor2: although I haven't checked myself, I'm told that was a bash bug, since fixed
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay cool as long as it is known :)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r189 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Don't report disks as having 0 B free space. It's confusing.
<rgreening> Yay!
<evand> :)
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> evand: any luck on casper the friendly ghost :)
<evand> none yet
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> evand: Riddell helped get kde translations cleaned up for me.
<rgreening> yay
<evand> good deal!
<rgreening> now, we just need policykit integration as kdesudo run as root messes up translations (i.e. root user vs logged in user translations
<rgreening> evand: I just created an stick with latest creator and works with the daily... hmm... seems to work now. strange.
<rgreening> can we release 0.2.6?
<rgreening> now with KDE translations :)
<rgreening> hmm.. wait maybe that wasn't the daily...
 * rgreening tries again...
<evand> rgreening: I'd like to spend one more day testing, to be sure we've ironed out as many bugs as we can
<evand> I'm happy to release it tomorrow, if that's fine by you
<rgreening> sounds good.
<evand> barring the uncovering of anything horrendous :)
<rgreening> evand: I'll try and add in the status txt for KDE too like the gtk one and the warn icons for free space, etc... (missing in kde ver) ... in that case since we have some time.
<evand> great
<rgreening> np. maybe 0.2.7 will have policykit :)
<rgreening> haha
<evand> fingers crossed
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r190 trunk/ (gui/usbcreator-kde.ui usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): Add destination status message text to kde frontend to mirror gtk version
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> evand: do you notice that the Label column is never populated even if a partition has a vfat label assigned to it?
<evand> rgreening: does devicekit-disks --dump show the label?
<rgreening> i'll check
<evand> gotta run
<rgreening> evand: label: EMTEC shows up in devkit-disks dump command
<rgreening> evand: doing some debugging and partition-label in devicekit backend.py doesn't yield anything for the vfat partition I have with a label.
<evand> rgreening: probably just using the wrong devicekit-disks property.  Feel free to poke about with that, or I can investigate further tomorrow
<evand> cheers
<rgreening> np. I'm looking evand
<rgreening> evand: fixed. Use id-label instead
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r191 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Use id-label instead of partition-label in devicekit backend. Not sure if there are cases
<CIA-33> usb-creator: where partition-label may be valid as well, but id-label seems to work in my testing.
<rgreening> evand: we will need to update the po template in order to capture the kde stuff and recent changes. Can you ensure this happens for 0.2.6?
<superm1> would it maybe make sense instead of device referring to /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdb2 etc, to actually use drive-vendor and drive-model?
<superm1> so /dev/sdb1 in my case could be [driver-vendor drive-model Partition X] (LG USB Drive Partition 1)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r192 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/usbcreator-kde.ui): Update kde ui strings to match those in gtk ui and gtk front-end.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r193 trunk/TODO: cross of some TODO's and adde some more
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-15
<rgreening> hey evand
<ceekay> ... so i'm working with 8.10 on a system that has an ixgbe NIC... and for some reason it's not built with the installer? looks like perhaps the nic-modules-extra package doesn't get built (ixgbe is in nic-modules-extra for debian unstable's installer)
<ceekay> (sorry i'm using the initrd extracted from mini.iso)
<ceekay> i cheated around it by downloading ixgbe source from sourceforge and compiling against the 2.6.27-7-generic kernel, then copying the ixgbe.ko, and dca.ko (which generic config seems to have enabled by default but isn't in the initrd) into the initrd and rebuilding it with cpio... this seems like a hideous work-around-riddled process... anyone have a suggestion for what the right way to do this would have been, short of rebuilding the in
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r806 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog debian/po/et.po grub-installer otheros.sh): merge from Debian 1.43
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r807 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu1
<davmor2> cjwatson: your fix for the cd ejecting worked, but now on exit it is droping out of splash to terminal to display the text to "remove the cd close tray and hit enter:"
<davmor2> I should point out it works correctly it just doesn't look pretty :)'
<davmor2> evand: by the way did you and xivulon come to an agreement on whether to allow the size increase on wubi so it works with unr and kne?
<evand> yeah, I think we can take that approach for now
<apachelogger> evand: ahoy, can we haz shtylman's branch for the kubuntu-installer-style package merged and uploaded?
<evand> apachelogger: for ubiquity-slideshow?
<apachelogger> shtylman: what branch is the packaging in?
<apachelogger> evand: that additional package just strips the theming from ubiquity-kde to a seperate package so we can reuse it for other installer-type apps in Kubuntu
<shtylman> apachelogger: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kubuntu-installer-style
<apachelogger> evand: ^
<evand> oh, I was unaware of the presence of this.  Unless shtylman messaged me and I didn't see it.
<shtylman> evand: there should be a merge request for it... I think...
<shtylman> yea...there is
<evand> weird, I didn't get an email for that
<evand> Is "Provides: kubuntu-installer-${mangled-version}" necessary?  You're not using it in the depends for ubiquity-frontend-kde.
<shtylman> evand: nope...
<shtylman> I wasn't 100% on what that did
<evand> okay, fix that and you have my blessing to merge the branch into trunk
<shtylman> I only need the kubuntu-installer-style package to be a dependency of ubiquity-frontend-kde
<shtylman> so I just remove that line?
<shtylman> or write provides: kubuntu-installer-style instead?
<evand> well, you can depend on the exact version, which is what that does
<evand> so Depends: kubuntu-installer-style-${mangled-version}
<shtylman> would that be the appropriate way? or can I just change to provides: kubuntu-installer-style without ${...} and depend on that?
<shtylman> what exactly does the ${mangled..} do?
<evand> (see debian/rules) it is a variable containing the version number
<shtylman> ahh ok ... so is the installer convention to use that for all packages? (that is what I saw to be the case...thus I used it)
<evand> if it's important that new versions of a particular binary package depend on the absolute latest version of the package in question, then yes
<evand> see debian/rules for how mangled-version is generated
<shtylman> gotcha...so for this package, that will also be used by packages outside of ubiquity, does the Provides line need to provide both with -${mangled-version} and the regular as two things that are provided? or is just specifying the mangled enough?
<evand> but I'd make the Provides be kubuntu-installer-style-${mangled-version} rather than kubuntu-installer-${mangled-version}
<shtylman> evand: right..I made that change (I think that was a typo from whenever)
<evand> it's fine as you have it (save the change I just mentioned above)
<evand> other packages can depend on kubuntu-installer-style
<shtylman> evand: cool... I just pushed the fixes to my branch
<evand> awesome
<shtylman> packaging is new territory for me :)
<evand> sure, I'm often confused by it myself
<evand> the debian policy and new maintainers guide documents are a huge help in my experience
<evand> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<shtylman> oooo
<shtylman> after I merge this into trunk... is there a process to undergo because this is a new package and we are this late in the release cycle?
<shtylman> evand: ^
<evand> binary new
<evand> I'd check in #ubuntu-release to see if they'll grant an exception to let this through before merging
<davmor2> evand: did you manage to sort out the issue with no pic for the web browser slide?
<evand> davmor2: no, I need to talk to Mozilla Real Soon Now(tm)
<shtylman> will do
<davmor2> evand: should that be Really Really Soon Now (tm)
 * evand gets all of this on paper
<evand> davmor2: indeed
<evand> cjwatson: my reading of http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/faq.html and http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/policy.html leads me to believe that we can temporarily ship the firefox logo *unmodified* in the slideshow while I request to start a conversation with Mozilla on including a version with a reflection.  I believe this is the conclusion we came to at the sprint, but I just want to check with you one last time as I very m
<soren> What's the default debconf priority in the server installer?
<soren> medium or high?
<evand> I think high
<evand> if you have a CD handy, debconf-get debconf/priority from a console will tell you
<soren> Handy.
 * soren tries that
 * soren downloads
<davmor2> soren: do you not have a cd handy I can run it if you want
<davmor2> evand, kirkland: I've just run the record your passphrase for the first time on Ubuntu.  You get a terminal window open with the word passphrase: however when you type in the terminal nothing appears.  Once you type in ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase and hit enter it just closes the terminal window.  I'm assuming this is bad
<evand> davmor2: please file a bug on ecryptfs-utils
<davmor2> evand: wilko
<evand> thanks
<davmor2> evand, kirkland: bug 429962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429962 in ecryptfs-utils "terminal displays nothing when trying to record passphrase" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429962
<soren> davmor2: I got it, thanks.
<soren> evand: Default priority on server install is high, fyi.
<evand> ah, good deal
<cjwatson> evand: that's my understanding
<evand> okay cool
<ogra> hmm, where did the slideshow go ?
<ogra> oh, it just seems to wait until after partitioning now ...
<ogra> which gives me a 5min gap at the start on armel
<davmor2> evand: in end-user setup in an oem install. I select english and click next and get ubi-timezone crashed dialogue window
<evand> davmor2: can you please file a bug with the logs attached?
<davmor2> evand: yeap I'm just getting them I'm hoping that I might be able to get away with ubuntu-bug but we'll see :)
<davmor2> evand: bug 429994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429994 in oem-config "oem enduser setup pops up a crash window" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429994
<evand> davmor2: I'll need /var/log/oem-config.log as well
<davmor2> evand: no probs I'll grab it after lunch now though
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3450 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py): merge lp:~mcasadevall/ubiquity/dove_soc
<rgreening> good day evand
<davmor2> evand: added the oem-config.log
<davmor2> next up wubi
<evand> hi rgreening
<evand> davmor2: thanks
<davmor2> evand: cjwatson suggestion of apport-collect failed it couldn't find launchpad :(
<cjwatson> mterry: can you figure out bug 429994? it almost looks as though i18n.reset_locale hasn't been called, but I don't see how that could be the case here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 429994 in ubiquity "oem enduser setup pops up a crash window" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/429994
<mterry> cjwatson, yar, it's on my radar
<cjwatson> thanks
<davmor2> cjwatson: so does the oem on di still ues ubiquity for the enduser config then?
<davmor2> use even
<cjwatson> use is the wrong word, I think - oem-config and ubiquity were always pretty similar in a lot of ways, so we merged the code
<cjwatson> and yes, same thing if you did the first stage of installation using d-i
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks :)
<kirkland> davmor2: which desktop environment
<davmor2> gnome ubuntu
<rgreening> evand: tried the daily iso last night and it worked in creator.. so presumably the issue resolved itself.
<evand> rgreening: odd
<rgreening> well, it is "casper" so being haunted by weird events shouldn't be a surprise :P
<rgreening> evand: can you review this and let me know if I can put it in? It fixes the cdrom not showing up if you insert it after creator is running.http://paste.ubuntu.com/271489/
<rgreening> It may not be the best way to accomplish it.... but it works...
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271489/
<evand> hooray, just got some clarity on the right settings to have for usb-creator in policykit from pitti, should be clear to finish that up
<rgreening> \o/\o/\o/\o/\o/\o/
 * rgreening kiks kdesudo to the curb
<evand> rgreening: looks okay, does it work for you? (the system I'm typing from doesn't have a CD drive)
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> I'll commit then.
<evand> please do, thanks a bunch
<rgreening> how close to policykit do you think we are? Should we release 0.2.6 then get policykit or wait for kit?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3451 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py): Make sure the LANG environment variable is always set (LP: #429994)
<evand> lets wait until tomorrow to release.  That way we can at least test the current code some more.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r194 trunk/ (TODO usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update TODO
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Add support to detect is CD-ROM inserted after creator it started
<evand> but yes, I'm keen on getting a new release in for the impending alpha
<rgreening> ok. Yeah, we definately want to get a new release in.
<rgreening> evand: translations pot needs updating.. will you take care of ensureing we update for next release?
<evand> yup
<rgreening> Riddell and I have kde translations merged in now :)
<evand> as part of the release process for it
<rgreening> yay!
<rgreening> so, we should have an app with translations for all front-ends working now :)
<rgreening> sweet
<evand> unless you mean updating the ubiquity.pot file, in which case that should be done by make update-po (see the Makefile)
<evand> but I'll suck down new translations from Rosetta before I upload the final version
<rgreening> usbcreator.pot
<rgreening> and the update-po should work now to include kde and gtk
<cjwatson> usb-creator's in desktop, if you wait until tomorrow you might be too late
<cjwatson> at least if you want it in alpha 6
<rgreening> evand: ^^^
<evand> right, I'll upload it tonight then
<rgreening> I'm pretty sure we are safe. I have been using and testing like crazy
<rgreening> evand: not sure if manually running update-po will work... have a look at setup.py for what Riddel helped hack in.
<rgreening> class usb_creator_build_i18n(build_i18n.build_i18n):
<rgreening>     def run(self):
<rgreening>          build_i18n.build_i18n.run(self)
<rgreening>          print "extracting strings for KDE frontend"
<rgreening>          os.system("./Messages.sh")
<rgreening> evand: hmm.. though I may not know what I am talking about
<rgreening> evand: nm. I was wrong
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> it works
<evand> heh
 * rgreening should really go get a coffee
<rgreening> :)
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3452 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: kde: Fix a crasher when using oem-config (don't reference step labels
<CIA-33> ubiquity: that don't exist)
<rgreening> evand: from the kde perspective, how hard will policykit be?
<davmor2> evand: still no fix for point to the right place in wubi's grub then :(
<evand> rgreening: the frontend shouldn't need to know about it.  The backend communicates with a helper process over dbus that does formatting, image writing, and bootloader installation.  If an authorization is needed, policykit will use an agent to ask for it.
<evand> davmor2: point to the right place?
<rgreening> wiked!
<davmor2> evand: telling grub where vmlinuz and initrd are
<cjwatson> mterry: r3451> interesting. Why didn't debian-installer/locale exist in the debconf database, though?
<cjwatson> davmor2: yeah, it's not quite all hooked up yet
<cjwatson> we're getting closer
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool :)
<cjwatson> unfortunately my last test ate my wubi environment so I'm going to have to restart
<mterry> cjwatson, rather, it was that 'LANG' didn't exist in env, I think.  I could reproduce by unsetting it.  Notice the line that says di_locale != os.environ['LANG'] -- it would raise if 'LANG' wasn't a key
<cjwatson> mterry: ah, gotcha
<mterry> cjwatson, So I added an explicit check for it, and moved the LANG= code out of the exception so we'd be a bit futureproof
<cjwatson> good catch, I read right over that
<mterry> s/exception/try-block/
<davmor2> cjwatson: so does that mean the possibility of a working oem install :)
<cjwatson> maybe
 * cjwatson hedges his bets
<rgreening> evand: what needs to be done to make formatting work? Any progress working around the devicekit bug regarding that?
<davmor2> cjwatson: the fence gets painful after a bit I found though :)
<evand> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23926 and https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23541 need to be fixed
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23926 in operations "Error creating partition: timeout (10s) waiting for partition to show up" [Normal,New]
<evand> rgreening: ^
<cjwatson> wubi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/271500/ is my current WIP based on lupin trunk
 * davmor2 is now working on m-a against vista and expecting a bang
<mterry> cjwatson, evand, I'm looking at a weird python exception in bug 428200.  Only crashes for KDE/Russian it seems.  If I put a 'print dir(city)' before the crashing line, it works....  If this were C, I would just look for a memory bug, but in Python...  Any ideas why such a thing would happen?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 428200 in ubiquity "Installer crashed in set timezone" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428200
<mterry> Oh, nm.  I think it's a Qt signals issue.  I don't think it's crashing where it says it is
<mterry> maybe
<evand> indeed
 * evand happened upon this http://www.nabble.com/Bug-with-non-QObject-signal-callbacks-td24524641.html
<mterry> evand, interesting...  looks similar
<mterry> evand, aha.  And the fix is in pyqt 4.5.3, karmic has 4.5.2.
<evand> nice
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r195 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py:
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update some of the kde frontend messages to be translated
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Add unmount source call to __fail method
<rgreening> we are trying to get the update in for karmic. jump onto kubuntu-devel to see if Riddell has an update
<rgreening> re: pyqt ^
<rgreening> mterry: ^
<rgreening> :)
<mterry> rgreening, ah, fabulous.  I was just looking into filing a sync request
<davmor2> cjwatson: not surprisingly vista still isn't showing up in grub :(
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r196 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py: On second thought, it's better to leave the 'device needs to be formatted message' in place, even though the button is disabled for now.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r197 usb-creator/usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py: Do the same for the KDE frontend.
<davmor2> cjwatson: started bug 430141 is there anything else you need adding to the list of log/files I've added?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430141 in grub2 "Vista is not showing up in grub2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r198 usb-creator/usbcreator/ (backends/devicekit/backend.py frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Actually set the status to reflect whether a device needs to be formatted (non-VFAT).
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Use a warning icon when a device needs to be formatted.
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r199 usb-creator/ (40 files in 2 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad.
<rgreening> evan: yayayayayayayay go-go creator
<rgreening> evand: ^
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> evand: noticing a few translations that could be unified ...
<evand> feel free to make changes where you think it's appropriate
<evand> just not just yet
<rgreening> evand: the installation is complete messages for gtk, kde and win are out of sync and appear as 3 different strings
<evand> as I have to debcommit -r ;)
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> let me know and I'll clean it up
 * rgreening likes trying to minimize the amount of translations required
<rgreening> :)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r200 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.6
<evand> ^ rgreening
<evand> out for the evening
<evand> cheers!
<rgreening> ty evand. released == uploaded ? :)
 * rgreening assumes yes
<mterry> evand, btw, thanks for the MOTU recommendation
<samba> hi all - I'm new here - anyone uber-knowledgable re: Casper?
<samba> (my questions relate to how it adjusts the live system as compared to the source system)
<robbiew> samba: evand can probably help, but I'm thinking he's turned in for the night (London, UK)
<samba> understood
<samba> evand, when you return - my first question re: autologin - is there a way to disable it? boot-param perhaps?
<superm1> casper runs everything in a handful of shell scripts.  you can extract that initrd and modify any of them you'd like
<superm1> patches can be submitted to make some of them respond to kernel command line parameters i'm sure
<samba> yeah i've been reviewing them, was hoping there's something easier than patching them every time - i'm considering creating and submitting a patch, as you mentione
<lool> cjwatson: Got a sec?  as noted in livecd-rootfs, ubiquity >= 1.9.4 copies /casper/vmlinuz to /target/boot/vmlinuz-`uname -r` in install.py so livecd-rootfs can strip it from the livefs; for armel+dove we use uImage in the cdimage .img, so no space saving here; the easy solution is to provide a /casper/vmlinuz nevertheless, the expensive solution is to support the two cases in livecd-rootfs and ubiquity; what do you think?
<cjwatson> I already talked with NCommander about this earlier today, and advised him to simply change livecd-rootfs to avoid stripping vmlinuz or uImage or whatever from the livefs
<cjwatson> is there some reason you're revisiting that?
<lool> Reason is he told me to do it in debian-cd
<lool> But that felt like a kludge
<cjwatson> that's nonsense
<cjwatson> well, I mean, one bit of it probably needs to be done in debian-cd
<lool> cjwatson: Should it be a runtime flag or just hardcoded in livecd-rootfs for that subarch?
<cjwatson> grep for vmlinu and you'll see what I mean
<cjwatson> but it's not ALL in debian-cd
<cjwatson> hardcoded for the subarch. we don't have time
<lool> Ok thanks
<cjwatson> sorry, not fair to say it's nonsense, it just doesn't make sense as a complete answer
<lool> cjwatson: flash-kernel uploaded and ubiquity upload wished for at your earliest convenience -- f-k not built yet
<lool> I think it's just adding a kludge
<cjwatson> thanks, it's not in LP yet
<lool> the source is
<cjwatson> yes, it's a kludge, but I wouldn't worry about it if I were you
<cjwatson> err
<lool> I mean cp vmlinuz in debian-cd is one
<cjwatson> oh, right, was looking in the wrong place
<lool> cjwatson: Pushed new livecd-rootfs; thanks for the hints http://paste.ubuntu.com/271749/
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3453 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): releasing version 1.99.19
<cjwatson> lool: yeah, looks reasonable
<lool> I hope the cron picks up the new livecd-rootfs
<cjwatson> lool: one thing, could you keep the ubiquity version mentioned in the comment in livecd-rootfs? it's occasionally useful for archaeology
<lool> cjwatson: I kept it at the top I think
<lool> will add down too
<cjwatson> oh, yes, you did
<cjwatson> nah, no need then
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-16
<lool> Hmm it's not going to be easy to provide d-i images for dove z0 boards using the -z0 udeb: both the dove and dove-z0 udebs use the /boot/vmlinuz name
<lool> cjwatson: Do you think we should use a subarch here to workaround this or should we change kernel-wedge/kernel udebs to output /boot/vmlinuz-$flavour ?
<ogra> oh, that will be fun once we have imx51 lange kernels (if ever)
<cjwatson> gaaaaaaaaah
<cjwatson> sorry, I just don't have bandwidth for this
<lool> cjwatson: no hurry
<lool> cjwatson: let's chat about this post A6
<cjwatson> why do you have both dove and dove-z0 in the one image?
<cjwatson> if you don't have them in the same image, then surely it doesn't matter
<lool> cjwatson: We dont have them in one image
<ogra> -z0 is really only a nice to have
<lool> cjwatson: however I understand d-i builds flavours for a subarch in a single pass
<cjwatson> so why is it a problem? vmlinuz can be one thing in one image and something else in another
<lool> and subarches in multiples passes
<cjwatson> each image should be built in an entirely separate tree
<lool> cjwatson: In both case it's a netboot image
<lool> *cases
<cjwatson> yes, but ... what I said
<lool> So I guess I could add netboot-z0
<cjwatson> *one* of the names needs to be different
<lool> It's less ugly than a subarch indeed
<cjwatson> I don't see why you couldn't just call it dove-z0/netboot though
<lool> Ah right that doesn't imply subarch
<cjwatson> as in, have a dove-z0 alongside the existing dove
<cjwatson> well, it would be a subarch
<lool> That's fine too, I thought subdirs where subarches but they are not
<cjwatson> but what's wrong with that? it's a different kernel ...
<lool> Ah
<lool> Well I thought we had x arches with y subarches and z kernel flavours as the data model
<cjwatson> the data model is not all that rigid
<lool> Ok; I'll either create a subarch or differently named image
<lool> thanks
<cjwatson> in the case of powerpc, "powerpc64" is considered a subarchitecture at the d-i build system level
<cjwatson> even though it's not a subarchitecture in the more general sense
<cjwatson> it's just a kernel flavour
<lool> cjwatson: Ack; what I looked at when I saw the vmlinuz filename issue was hppa
<lool> http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian/dists/unstable/main/installer-hppa/current/images/cdrom/2.6/
<cjwatson> I wouldn't recommend using hppa as an example of anything much
<lool> It's the only one I found where two kernel flavours were used in the same image build
<lool> Looking at subarch versus another image, it seems I could just include the dove.cfg from dove-z0.cfg and add overrides
<cjwatson> I'd prefer that you copied the whole dove/ tree instead
<cjwatson> and edited
<lool> Ok
<cjwatson> that's more usual practice
<cjwatson> (sane or not)
<lool> ./installer-armel/20081029ubuntu61/images/dove-z0/netboot/dove-z0/uImage
<lool> ./installer-armel/20081029ubuntu61/images/dove-z0/netboot/dove-z0/uInitrd
<lool> ./installer-armel/20081029ubuntu61/images/dove/netboot/dove/uImage
<lool> ./installer-armel/20081029ubuntu61/images/dove/netboot/dove/uInitrd
<lool> I think I'll use dove/netboot/dove-z0 instead
<lool> ah that's not the easy one
<lool> Oh well powerpc does the same
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3454 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: kde: Fix crasher when in the advanced partition page by adding a
<CIA-33> ubiquity: missing function. LP: #430413
<lool> cjwatson: Just pushed d-i dove-z0 netboot images support; not needed in A6 in anyway though
<cjwatson> ok, thanks
<mterry> cjwatson, evand1, btw, I pushed an unreleased crasher for kde partitioning.  Probably worth pushing before alpha.  Don't know if ya'll planned another push or not
<evand1> well, we can always upload, and if someone triggers a livefs rebuild it will get picked up.
 * evand1 starts that
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> we need to convert to Upstart as well
<cjwatson> I think we should probably wait until that's done since we'll need to upload for it anyway, otherwise the "Install Ubuntu" menu item won't work - bug 430607
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430607 in ubiquity "Selecting "Installing Ubuntu" starts the Live CD, but not Ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430607
<cjwatson> I'm part-way into that
<evand1> okay
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r171 policykit/ (15 files in 7 dirs): Initial commit of PolicyKit support.
<evand1> ignore that
 * evand1 hacks CIA off his branch configuration
<rgreening> oooh-ooo-ooo-oooh  policykit evand1 :)
<rgreening> noooooooo
<rgreening> heh
<evand1> haha, almost ready to go in
<evand1> just polishing
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3455 ubiquity/debian/ (oem-config.upstart ubiquity.upstart changelog): Add Upstart jobs for ubiquity and oem-config (LP: #430607).
<cjwatson> evand1: anything more before we upload this?
<evand1> nope, nothing here
<superm1> you don't need to nuke the init scripts themselves first or anything like that?
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r201 trunk/ (15 files in 6 dirs): Add PolicyKit support (LP: #273483).
<cjwatson> superm1: no
<cjwatson> dh_installinit is clever
<superm1> cool :)
<rgreening> mmmm policykit
 * rgreening checksout to test
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r202 trunk/ (8 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Bump version in setup.py, kde_about.py, usb-creator-gtk, and man to 0.2.7
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Remove completed TODO items
<CIA-33> usb-creator: * Update some message strings fro translations
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r203 trunk/debian/control: Drop depends on gksu and kdesudo.
<rgreening> yay
<rgreening> bu-bye su-su-sudo
<rgreening> NCommander: ping
<NCommander> rgreening, pong
<rgreening> hey NCommander. YOu know of current b0rkage with python, qt, and sip?
<rgreening> I can't run any pyqt apps now... ScottK said something about BIC
<NCommander> rgreening, I'm not aware of any breakage, but I haven't run any apps recently
<rgreening> hmm... NCommander: ImportError: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/PyQt4/QtGui.so: undefined symbol: _Z29qt_set_sequence_auto_mnemonicb
<rgreening> any idea?
<NCommander> rgreening, rebuild the app thats using it, or bindings if its KDE
<NCommander> ABI bumps aren't properly handled w/ pyqt4 ATM
<rgreening> oh
<rgreening> so, my app is usb-creator-kde, it's all python... so rebuild which package?
<rgreening> kdebindings?
<NCommander> rgreening, sounds promising, but I'm not 100% sure
 * NCommander is feeling horrible ATM
<samba> can anyone tell me where casper kicks in among the initrd scripts? I'm looking at a Jaunty Desktop CD, and so far I haven't found anything in the scripts that specifically calls /scripts/casper
<cjwatson> samba: we pass boot=casper as a boot parameter
<cjwatson> sorry, BOOT=casper
<cjwatson> actually, I was right the first time :)
<cjwatson> /usr/share/initramfs-tools/init has:
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson>         boot=*)
<cjwatson>                 BOOT=${x#boot=}
<cjwatson> ...
<cjwatson> . /scripts/${BOOT}
<samba> oh, right!
<samba> (forgot about that one)
<samba> thanks
 * cjwatson -> away
<samba> evand1, you around?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3456 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.20
<superm1> cjwatson, evand1, looking at that diff for upstart enabling stuff, isn't that going to unconditionally start ubiquity if it's installed, preventing gdm from starting up?
<superm1> there doesn't look to be a check for if ubiquity is actually 1 around those two exec statements
<superm1> same thing with oem config
<cjwatson> true, I'll fix that
<cjwatson> but in a moment because I have another change involving moving those files aroundd
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3457 ubiquity/debian/ (6 files):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Install the init script (under a new, temporary name) as well as the
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Upstart job, in order that flavours whose display managers haven't yet
<CIA-33> ubiquity: converted to Upstart can still work. Take pains to ensure that only one
<CIA-33> ubiquity: of these runs.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3458 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog ubiquity.ubiquity.upstart):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Fix ubiquity's Upstart job to actually check whether it should run
<CIA-33> ubiquity: ubiquity (thanks, Mario Limonciello).
<evand1> ah, awesome catch cjwatson
<evand1> (on 430724)
<cjwatson> can't believe I missed that in the conversion
<cjwatson> I was really careful about debdiffing
<cjwatson> I'm just testing now to make sure nothing else has exploded
<cjwatson> but the upshot is that ubiquity's extensions get installed to /lib/partman/partman/...
<xivulon1> slow iso rsync here, is it worth the wait? or are relevant changes going to be in tomorrow?
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3459 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Build-depend on dh-di 3 to pick up fix affecting manual partitioning.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3460 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py): Tolerate LANG not being set yet in get_string (LP: #431048).
<cjwatson> well, we're madly fixing stuff ...
<cjwatson> I don't know exactly how good or bad the current images are
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-17
<CIA-33> ubiquity: cjwatson * r3461 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.21
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r145 html/ (Makefile debian/changelog debian/control):
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: The buildds do not install recommends by default, so add a build
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: dependency on python-utidylib (LP: #430719).
<davmor2> evand: I got an av/fw package called c.o.m.o.d.o everytime a .py file is created in %temp% it gets flaged by the av is this a bug or just an over protective av?
<evand> sounds like a buggy virus scanner.
<evand> what product?
<davmor2> it might actually be the fw part of it thinking about the message, I'll grab you the link
<davmor2> evand: http://www.comodo.com/home/download/download.php?prod=firewall  I went for the fw/av combo
<evand> davmor2: http://virusscan.jotti.org/en/scanresult/84d58605e4881b4d6ff54579e3ccb03b7196bb82 and http://www.virustotal.com/analisis/6ebe1e5ad3f813f28f32d2d6763ebd3cc5a975b9a2c3e3158d1595a78656b5c1-1253177472
<evand> I'd say your virus scanner is broken.
<davmor2> evand: I'm assuming that because the fw and av are linked that one is triggering the other.  eg .py wants access to system files so the fw flags it at the point the av say this maybe a threat
<evand> no idea, but I am certain that wubi is virus free and that most antivirus programs do not flag it
<davmor2> cool I'll just take it as being comodo then :)
<davmor2> cjwatson_ evand: Wubi install now works again but on reboot system drops into grub cli.  Could not find bootloader configuration
<davmor2> also cjwatson_ I don't think it is quiet supressing gdm startup on exit brilliantly desktop background flashed up 3-4 times before finally dying
<evand> davmor2: can you please try http://people.canonical.com/~evand/wubi/karmic/wubi-r153.exe and see if it gets you any further?
<davmor2> evand: wilko
<davmor2> I think this is the old grub 2 issue though as the system is installed but I'll have a quick look anyhow
<davmor2> evand: cross your fingers
<davmor2> evand: it's still trying to start the desktop after the install.   Grub has come up after all I get in the menu list is the memory test listings
<evand1> success!  I've finally, finally got javascript-based reflection working for the firefox slide
<cjwatson> davmor2: right, so my lupin script didn't work - guess I'd better have a look
<cjwatson> evand1: can I use that wubi.exe with a CD, or will it download from the network?
<evand1> cjwatson: you can use it with a CD
<cjwatson> good dgood
<cjwatson> my ISP is going to be unhappy enough with me this month already
<evand1> hahaha
<davmor2> cjwatson: I dropped it on the cd
<davmor2> cjwatson:  no idea why that would be the case
<davmor2> cjwatson: wubi-r153.exe is the one where I only get the memory test show up in grub
<davmor2> cjwatson: for the wubi that is really on the cd https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/431285 is the bug I opened.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431285 in wubi "Grub dies on reboot after ubiquity install" [Undecided,New]
<davmor2> cjwatson: also the screen flashes the desktop image 4-6 times before finally rebooting.  Flashes between the desktop and cli.
<cjwatson> you will need a current wubi build, certainly; I don't know how old the one on the CD is but there have been recent relevant commits
<cjwatson> lupin ships the script that hooks into grub2 menu generation
<davmor2> cjwatson: r153 had the same issue with the flashing screen on exit
<cjwatson> flashing screen> not my problem :)
<cjwatson> that's either a desktop thing or some problem with upstart
<cjwatson> probably the latter
<cjwatson> I doubt it's particularly related to wubi although of course it's possible that wubi happens to tickle something
<davmor2> cjwatson: I'm going to have a look and see if install ubuntu from the menu does the same thing before I bug it, but it isn't pretty.
<cjwatson> oh, I'm sure - it's just not something I know about or that's really an installer thing
<cjwatson> at least not as far as I know
<lool> cjwatson: Just pushed http://paste.ubuntu.com/272740/ does this look sane to you?
<lool> Also is it ok to upload this now?  I dont care to get it in A6 or anything but would like to forget about it
<cjwatson> lool: seems ok, but please wait until after a6
<cjwatson> if it's in bzr, it won't be forgotten
<lool> It is
<lool> I closed the bug in a subsequent commit
<lool> Sorry, didn't setup CIA
<cjwatson> I've 'bzr up'ed, so it'll show up in my unreleased-packages script
<lool> Oh cool
<lool> cjwatson: I wish you tell me about your setup/workflow for this unreleased-packages stuff next time we meet
<cjwatson> meh, it's just a hack :)
<lool> I'm sure you're using plenty of nice scripts and ideas and would like to borrow  :-)
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272744/
<lool> I'd love to sit for a couple of hours watching you work
<cjwatson> we could probably all do with more of that with each other ...
<cjwatson> I'm not that efficient, though, I flit around a lot
<lool> cjwatson: what's your toplevel between src/debian and the source package name?
<lool> It's ~/src/<distro>/<something>/<source package>/debian/changelog
<cjwatson> actually it's ~/src/<distro>/<source package>/<some directory name, usually either source or source-upstream-version>/debian/changelog
<lool> aha
<cjwatson> I have the extra level of nesting there because dpkg-buildpackage dumps stuff in .. so it keeps things reasonably tidy
<lool> Ack; I do the same with my scratch shell function which creates ~/scratch/$source/; cds to that and apt-get source $source
<lool> (cwd is preserved since it's a shell function)
<cjwatson> mm, I've always been meaning to write that but can never be bothered, I just do it by hand
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272747/
<lool> (zsh)
<lool> I put that in ~/.zshfns and have fpath=(~/.zshfns $fpath) in .zshenv andautoload -U scratch in .zshrc
<cjwatson> thanks, will bashify and snarf
<lool> When I run the alternate installer over serial console, it shows up in black and white; is there a way to tell it about my TERM being screen in xterm?
<cjwatson> I doubt it has the right terminfo bits for that
<lool> Ah ok; it only has linux and the serial console one
<lool> vt102
<lool> I see a minor issue in the black and white mode: first letter in choice lists are white on white; I guess they are supposed to be bold which maps to white
<lool> Is this worth reporting?
<lool> I guess nobody cares about b&w / vt102
<lool> cjwatson: Actually on some boards one can connect to d-i over SSH; I guess that means it should support xterm if people are connecting from xterm to d-i over ssh?
<cjwatson> maybe, I think we only ship ansi bterm dumb linux vt102 right now
<lool> cjwatson: Mind adding debian-installer-utils to your list of packages to push?  We didn't properly match the new name of the mmc /sys ID_PATH
<cjwatson> di-utils-terminfo is responsible
<cjwatson> sure
<lool> cjwatson: Can I change the TERM after d-i started?
<lool> perhaps in preseed
<cjwatson> I doubt it
<cjwatson> well, the one you connect to over ssh is a new instance
<cjwatson> so you could set it for that I suppose
<lool> ah
<cjwatson> but I don't know if there's a canned way; I don't expect so
<ogra> cjwatson, if i make changes to cdrom-detect.postinst on disk in d-i from the shell, they dont affect d-i at all it seems ... is that because the stuff is already loaded ?
 * ogra just tried lools fix in a running environment 
<lool> ogra: Jan  1 00:16:15 kernel: FAT: codepage cp437 not found
<lool> Jan  1 00:16:15 anna[10729]: mount: mounting /dev/mmcblk0p2 on /media failed: In
<lool> valid argument
<lool> ogra: It's a kernel issue
<ogra> gah
<lool> probably these should be in the fs udeb or something
<ogra> if we had a fs udeb :P
<ogra> i think we only have the het one which contains sunrpc and nothing more
<ogra> *net
<lool> We have much more in the alternate
<cjwatson> ogra: they do affect d-i, although only if cdrom-detect.postinst is not already running
<lool> /lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/airo.ko
<lool> /lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko
<lool> /lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/orinoco/orinoco.ko
<lool> etc.
<cjwatson> ogra: changes to templates files require more work
<lool> /lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/fs/isofs/isofs.ko
<lool> /lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/fs/configfs/configfs.ko
<lool> ogra: ^
<ogra> well, i only added the one line to .postinst, but lool has a valid point
<lool> fat-modules
<ogra> lool, weird, why arent these in netboot then ?
<lool> because netboot doesn't need them
<lool> it's supposed to retrieve udebs over the net
<ogra> well, not the NIC drivers i would guess :)
<lool> We do have a nic-usb-modules-2.6.31-100-imx51-di_2.6.31-100.7_armel.udeb but it doesn't have asix
<lool> and it's not in the image
<ogra> i have an atmel and musb adapter here ... but only sunrpc in in the netboot image
<lool> ogra: Ah the atmel one is in udeb
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but the udeb isnt in netinst
<lool> nic-modules-2.6.31-100-imx51-di_2.6.31-100.7_armel.udeb
<ogra> needs to be added i suppose
<ogra> and if there is a separate one for firmware, that too
<ogra> (i think i remember there is one ... from nslu2)
<lool> Hmm
<lool> we only have udebs for dove not for dove-z0
<lool> Oh wait wrong source package
<ogra> heh
<ogra> we urgently need to file removal requests
<lool> Right we have them
<ogra> there is so much mess in the archive
<ogra> all these obsolete binaries from going back and forward with the kernel names
<lool> ogra: Do we need nic in dove or is it builtin?
<lool> I think it is but am not sure
<ogra> it is
<ogra> i never isntalled any modules and still use tftpboot
<ogra> works with all kernels up to the recent one
<lool> Does it make sense to allow using USB network adapters if we have builtin support for the builting ethernet?  I think not
<lool> ogra: So what's the driver for your chip?  You said atmel.ko?
<lool> ogra: It's odd because it shows up in ./lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/atmel.ko
<lool> instead of ./lib/modules/2.6.31-100-imx51/kernel/drivers/net/usb/
 * ogra tries to find his rarely used usb wlan key
<lool> I can see the contention between putting stuff in /wireless or /usb
<lool> It makes it hard to decide which udebs to include
<ogra> well, wireless derfinately needs firmware
<ogra> some normal usb NICs too
<ogra> but not all of them
<ogra> sorry, i cant find my atmel atm
<ogra> i have another zdrwXXX too somewhere
<lool> ogra: What's the question mark after nic-firmware in d-i?
<lool> build/pkg-lists/netboot/armel/ixp4xx.cfg:nic-firmware ?
<cjwatson> it means that it's optional
<ogra> right
<cjwatson> I think this is documented in build/README, or else in the kernel-wedge documentation
<lool> cjwatson: Thanks build/README has it
<lool> I guess we want to keep the firmware optional to leave the ability to build free images easily
<ogra> well, we used it by default in ixp4xx
<cjwatson> yes
<ogra> simply because its useless without
<cjwatson> it doesn't matter though, if the package is present it makes no difference
<ogra> yeah
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r204 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/misc.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Move logging back to the home directory, now that usb-creator is run as a
<CIA-33> usb-creator: regular user (LP: #431266).
<lool> Does someone know which modules are required for USB keyboard support?
<lool> (Assuming USB host controller driver is already there)
<lool> usbhid.ko?
<lool> I'll give that a go
<ogra> yep
<ogra> but there is more i think
<ogra> lool, hmm, checking my babbage, usbhid should actually be enough
<TommyT> I am here to provide more data for bug #430333 (but I am a newb on irc).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430333 in grub2 "beta installer left ASUS EeePC 900 unbootable" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430333
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272839/ is what I have for now for imx51
<cjwatson> TommyT: will be with you in a minute (also, don't tell people you're a newbie and they probably won't notice, that's my advice)
<ogra> lool, sweet
<cjwatson> lool: haven't checked in detail but fine by me
<cjwatson> TommyT: are you sitting at the rescue:grub> prompt right now?
<TommyT> oops sorry I missed your post. I will switch irc clients and be right bac
<TommyT> I'm in front of the rescue:grub> prompt now
<cjwatson> TommyT: ok, can you type: ls (hd0,1)
<cjwatson> TommyT: then: ls (hd0,1)/
<cjwatson> (note trailing slash)
<cjwatson> and let me know the output
<TommyT> yes ... it has lost+found/ var/ etc/ ....
<TommyT> including vmlinuz & initrd.img
<cjwatson> ok, now: ls (hd0,1)/boot/
<TommyT> grub/ System.map-2.6.31-10-generic abi-2.6.31-10-generic ... config ... memtest ... vmcore... etc.
<cjwatson> if possible, give me everything
<cjwatson> try not to abbreviate
<TommyT> ok add to that config-2.6.31-10-generic memetest86+.bin vmcoreinfo-2.6.31-10-generic vmlinuz-2.6.31-10-generic initrd.img-2.6.31-10-generic
<cjwatson> hmm, ok
<cjwatson> let me shortcut a bit
<cjwatson> TommyT: insmod normal
<cjwatson> what does that do?
<TommyT> back to the prompt
<cjwatson> normal
<cjwatson> (as in, type 'normal')
<TommyT> unknown command 'normal'
<cjwatson> echo ${root}
<TommyT> hd0,1
<cjwatson> hmm!
<cjwatson> TommyT: ls (hd0,1)/boot/grub/normal.mod
<cjwatson> what the heck is wrong here
<TommyT> I haven't typed your command yet but if it's like before the damage will be sporadic
<TommyT> when I typed the command it came back
<TommyT> normal.mod
<cjwatson> right, the thing is, the 'normal' module is the thing that handles the normal menu path
<cjwatson> and it seems like loading that module isn't actually providing the 'normal' command
<cjwatson> which is, to put it mildly, thoroughly weir
<cjwatson> d
<TommyT> If it'
<cjwatson> especially when there's no error reported
<TommyT> if it is like before, the nodes etc are trashed.
<cjwatson> yeah, but no error ...
<cjwatson> so what I want to find out is exactly *how* they're trashed
<cjwatson> bear with me a bit
<cjwatson> TommyT: BTW, the manual partitioning problems you had were almost certainly bug 430724, fixed in today's images
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430724 in dh-di "manual partitioning is not shown" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430724
<cjwatson> but I don't think that's *directly* relevant to this grub problem
<TommyT> cool, thanks.
<cjwatson> so, I think what I probably want to do, if possible, is to have you boot into a karmic live CD and then run a few iterations of a grub filesystem testing utility
<cjwatson> how comfortable are you with running a program I supply over the Internet?
<cjwatson> or, well, if possible, the easiest thing would actually be for me to have SSH access to the machine - but I'd entirely understand if you didn't want to give that to some stranger
<TommyT> I will do whichever (though I'm not sure how easily I can open a path to the machine through my firewall)... but remember this is a netbook and will take awhile. Should I get a newer iso to boot from or will this old one do?
<cjwatson> I think the old one will be OK - I'm actually going to need to build custom grub-fstest programs with extra debugging
<cjwatson> though we can start out with the stock upstream one
<cjwatson> while I can't really tell from the rescue shell, it sounds as if it thinks normal.mod is a zero-sized file or something
<cjwatson> hmm, though actually that should generate a warning
<TommyT> I'm booting from the image I have (from Monday). It will take it about 5 mins
<TommyT> Actually, should I have booted into a shell?
<TommyT> Once the GUI comes up I will switch to a VT if necessary.
<cjwatson> doesn't matter
<cjwatson> a terminal will be fine
<TommyT> OK it came up faster this time. I'm at Terminal
<cjwatson> ideally, have networking configured as well
<cjwatson> at least outgoing, so that you can dump output places
<TommyT> yes it found my lan
<cjwatson> first off, grab http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-paste - you can use that program to send stuff to paste.ubuntu.com easily
<cjwatson> you'll need to chmod +x it of course
<TommyT> ok. done
<cjwatson> TommyT: ok, now download http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/tommyt/grub-fstest
<cjwatson> TommyT: once you've done that, first, a quick sanity check:  sudo ./grub-fstest /dev/sda1 ls /
<TommyT> file not found... checking spelling...
<TommyT> OH i missed tommyt
<TommyT> sorry
<TommyT> is capitalization right? still not found
<TommyT> oh I got it now.
<cjwatson> definitely exists
<TommyT> sorry I keep reaching for the wrong keyboard
<TommyT> ok I ran your "sanity check" and there was no output
<TommyT> do I need to mount /dev/sda1
<cjwatson> no, you don't
<cjwatson> does /dev/sda1 actually exist?
<TommyT> it shows when I ls /dev/sd*
<cjwatson> ok:  sudo ./grub-fstest /dev/sda1 ls -l / 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> that should print a URL
<TommyT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272872/
<cjwatson> hmm, so that's fine
<cjwatson> sudo ./grub-fstest /dev/sda1 ls -l /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1
<TommyT> 34656  normal.mod
<cjwatson> huh, that's fine, I wasn't really expecting that
<cjwatson> sudo ./grub-fstest /dev/sda5 cmp /boot/grub/normal.mod /boot/grub/normal.mod
<cjwatson> err, replace /dev/sda5 with /dev/sda1 there
<TommyT> error: open error
<TommyT> is there a grub on the iso?
<TommyT> there is no grub on the iso
<cjwatson> uh, what do you mean?
<cjwatson> ok, let's just confirm your open error
<TommyT> the USB device I boot from has a grub directory but nothing in it
<cjwatson> sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 cmp /boot/grub/normal.mod /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> yeah, that's expected
<cjwatson> CDs use isolinux to boot, at present
<TommyT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272881/
<ogra> cjwatson, lool, http://paste.ubuntu.com/272882/ do you think thats ok to create an SD card netinstall image for imx51 ? (i added the needed functionallity to redboot-install)
<cjwatson> TommyT: this output is actually very odd. Could you run the same command again, just so that I can confirm it's consistent?
<cjwatson> TommyT: then also run: sudo ./grub-fstest /dev/sda1 ls -l /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> also double-check typing
<TommyT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272886/ verified typing
<lool> ogra: You probably want to add dependencies in your target
<lool> ogra: I dont get the purpose of create_blank_image
<ogra> lool, i just stole from ixp4xx ... i cam make it of=$@ indeed
<ogra> and move it down
<lool> ogra: No I mean the target
<lool> the temp file is ok
<TommyT> second command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272888/
<ogra> lool, i dont get it ... it has to be called before $(SOME_DEST)/$(EXTRANAME)di-imx51.bin so its in the traget list before it
<cjwatson> oh, drat
<cjwatson> TommyT: sorry, I forgot a bit:  sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 ls -l /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> need the debug information there
<lool> ogra: Why dont you just drop create_blank_image and create the zero file before calling redboot-install?
<ogra> lool, thats what i just offered a min ago :)
<lool> ogra: You said of=$@ and I said not to
<ogra> ah, you want me to keep the temfile
<ogra> *temp
<lool> Yes
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272890/
<ogra> like that ?
<lool> Otherwise if one kills the build at an inappropriate time, a blank image might be generated on second run
<TommyT> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272889/
<lool> ogra: You dropped the deps...
<lool> ogra: You need a bdep on redboot-tools too
<ogra> whoops http://paste.ubuntu.com/272891/
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> i didnt want to have the dep change in the paste atm
<ogra> the deps line is insanely long :)
<lool> That looks ok
<ogra> cool
<lool> Dunno about the name
<ogra> i'll add the dep and commit if nobody objects
<ogra> which name ? the filename or the description ?
<lool> ogra: You might miss a mkdir though
<lool> ogra: have a look at orion5x/netboot.cfg target mv2120:
<lool> it creates a netboot.img
<ogra> a mkdir ?
<lool> ogra: you definitely want a babbage subdir there, perhaps even babage-2
<ogra> $(TEMP) surely exists
<lool> ogra: /imx51 is for the subarh independent images (like the imx51 kernel applying to e.g. lange boards)
 * ogra looks at orion
<lool> /imx51/babbage would be appropriate for a babbage specific file
<ogra> ok
<lool> ogra: if you're brave create one subdir + netboot.img per redboot.bin
<ogra> that needs a) further redboot-install changes and b) verification that the kernel even works on B1
<lool> ogra: sounds like an afternoon of fun!
<ogra> wow, the orion stuff looks a lot saner that ixp4xx
<lool> Yeah
 * ogra rewrites i'll keep the B1 stuff for that extra afternoon of fun when i need it :P
<ogra> especially since it looks like the karmic kernel will drop B1 support
<cjwatson> TommyT: this is really, really confusing me. I can keep going if you like with progressively bigger hammers, but would ssh access be at all possible?
<TommyT> I will try. I presume I have to install it so I'm looking at that now, then I will see if I can open the firewall
<cjwatson> you don't have to install
<cjwatson> actually, it's better if you don't
<TommyT> oops
<cjwatson> well, you have to install the openssh-server package - you don't have to install the operating system, which is how I first read your comment :)
<TommyT> that's what I meant yes openssh
<ogra> lool, so how about http://paste.ubuntu.com/272897/ ?
<TommyT> what username/pass works on the live iso?
<davmor2> TommyT: ubuntu/blank
<davmor2> as in no pass just ubuntu
<TommyT> OK sorry I should have said what user/pass works to ssh into a live iso that sshd has been installed on, or do I need to create an account?
<cjwatson> yes, though to make that work with ssh you have to either (a) edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config and add 'PermitEmptyPasswords yes', then 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart' or (b) 'passwd ubuntu' and make it something else
<TommyT> right that answers it
<cjwatson> TommyT: same answer as davmor2 gave, but with my modifications :)
<cjwatson> I suggest not quoting the login IP address in a public channel though, nor the password if you set it ...
<lool> ogra: Do you mind if I'm picky?   I would name the target babbage (single target for all babbage boards) the temp dir should be $(TEMP)/babbage/ and the public publish dir babbage-TO2
<lool> or babbage-2.x
<ogra> i'll add the dash
<ogra> but $TEMP is from d-i i think
<lool> ogra: You dont want to use a generic name like you do
<ogra> why should i add an extra babbage there
<lool> ogra: e.g. kurobox uses $(TEMP)/kuroboxpro/kernel.uboot
<lool> ogra: an extra babbage?
<ogra> well, i use what d-i generates
<ogra> so the only place using $(TEMP)/babbage/ would make sense is for teh temp_image.img
<lool> ogra: Err yes that's entirely the point
<ogra> oh, ok
<lool> Or instead of temp_image.img use a better name
<ogra> heh
<lool> e.g. babbage-TO2-sd.img or something
<ogra> babbage-2.img :)
<lool> ogra: Do we need all the console=?
<lool> I think the default of console=tty0 should just work
<ogra> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272903/
<lool> 20 MB seems really large
<ogra> i'D like to keep a serial one for debug, but i can drop it
<lool> Is that what we use?
<ogra> its the default and would need serious redboot-install hacking
<ogra> which i'd like to avoid
<lool> FIS_SIZE="$((16 * 1024 * 1024))"
<lool> That's what I used in debian-cd
<lool> Bah are you saying that redboot-install just has some extra padding to avoid computing the actual size?
<ogra> FIS_SIZE="$((16 * $MIB))"
<ogra> same in redboot-install
<ogra> hmm, why did it complain when i used less than 20
<lool> I think you forget the partition table
<lool> and vfat
<lool> Actually strike the comment on the partition table
<lool> ogra: Anyway exactly 16 MB should be exactly what you want  :-)
<ogra> Error: The location 16777216B is outside of the device /var/build/images/netboot/netboot.img
<lool> ogra: That's because you need the fix in debian-cd
<ogra> 17 works
<ogra> oh, and i just see i need to port it to blkid
<ogra> still uses vol_id
<ogra> lool, are you fine with 17 for now ?
<lool> good lord no
<ogra> sigh
<ogra> i really didnt plan to invest that much time into it
<TommyT> cjwatson: sorry I haven't ever tried going into the firewall and this old version of DD-WRT may not support secure forwarding
<ogra> i'll turn it to 16 once i merged your debian-cd fixes
<ogra> and in karmic+1 we can add a special mode to it that only creates a fis partition for the exact size if its run in that special setup where we want a netinst
 * ogra wonders if lool fell over 
<lool> I'm still here
<lool> And I really don't see why you prefer hiding bugs with large padding
<ogra> bugs ?
<lool> Well yes
<lool> Why wouldn't it work at 16 MB otherwise?
<ogra> its not the purpose of redboot-install to generate netboot images
<ogra> it *should* work with fis_size+kernel_size+inird_size ... but it doesnt
<lool> Uh no
<lool> fis_size
<lool> the kernel and the initrd are in the FIS
<lool> ogra: So if it doesn't, aint it a bug?
<ogra> err, redboot_size i mean
<lool> No
<ogra> its a whishlist item, really
<lool> redboot is in the FIS too
<lool> God
<ogra> redboot-install is for creating upgradeable SD images, remember ?
<ogra> thats why we picked a big enough hardcoded fis size
<lool> I'm sure you'd like it if GRUB wrote only one extra byte of it's MBR
<ogra> i'll just leave it alone then until redboot-install grew multiple heads and just write the wikipage to get kernel and initrd via http ...
<lool> Multiple heads... for bogus arithmetics...
<ogra> for multiple purposes which it wasnt intended to
<lool> Tss
<ogra> its great if it can do that at some point but it doesnt yet and i dont want to invest a day to rewrite it
<cjwatson> TommyT: OK, I'm beginning to get stuck here - I'm going to have to add more debugging to the code and try again
<cjwatson> TommyT: one last thing with the existing code, can you try:  sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 crc /boot/grub/normal.mod
<cjwatson> actually
<cjwatson> sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 crc /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<TommyT> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/272922/
<lool> ogra: surprize, I just applied my one liner and 16 MB passes...
 * ogra bzr pulls
<lool> ogra: Now that actually let me to see some things which need to be fixed in redboot-install: set -e, vol_id (I just workedaround it not computing UUID); and there's a warning in a fis usage at the end
<ogra> vol_id is bogus
<ogra> i just ripped it out
<lool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/272927/
<ogra> we dont have the second partition at all in redboot-install
<lool> ogra: What was it used for?
<cjwatson> TommyT: ah, that's slightly more informative. How big is this disk again?
<TommyT> it's 32gig
<lool> ogra: Keep in mind that we want to use it in debian-cd...
<ogra> lool, originally it came from writing the whole image
<ogra> yes, you can call blkid outside of redboot-tools
<ogra> its only to pass UUID= on the cmdline
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r205 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Use GIO instead of gnomevfs. Only lookup GNOME device names and
<CIA-33> usb-creator: icons as needed.
<ogra> for the default cmdline
<lool> ogra: I personally wish redboot-install wouldn't hardcode the pathnames to the .bins as we want to be able to run it against multiple boards
<cjwatson> TommyT: ok, so it's trying to read something from an offset 68GB in, which isn't going to work
<ogra> lool, yes, thats a bug
<cjwatson> TommyT: sudo stat /boot/grub/normal.mod | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> err
<lool> ogra: so the one liner and off by one is the following:
<cjwatson> sorry, that won't work
<lool> -parted -s "$DEV" mkpart primary fat32 "512B" "${FIS_SIZE}B"
<lool> +parted -s "$DEV" mkpart primary fat32 "512B" "$(($FIS_SIZE - 1))B"
<lool> ogra: but please dont merge it
<ogra> lool, but moot until we have multiple bins we can actually use :)
<lool> merge the dbeian-cd changes instead
<cjwatson> TommyT: right, I'll prepare a new grub-fstest
<ogra> thats what i told you i will do on the weekend
<TommyT> cjwatson: ok
<lool> ogra: I know but you expected me to push it and I wont because I prefer the debian-cd to go in, not this one liner
<ogra> ok
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r206 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/backends/devicekit/backend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Remove the device in the DeviceKit-disks backend when it's removed
<CIA-33> usb-creator: from the system.
<cjwatson> TommyT: ok, I've uploaded a new grub-fstest to the same location, http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/tmp/tommyt/grub-fstest
<cjwatson> TommyT: with that, could you please try this again: sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 crc /boot/grub/normal.mod 2>&1 | ./ubuntu-paste
<cjwatson> TommyT: (I've just been called to dinner, but will see responses when I get back)
<TommyT> cjwatson: lunch soon here too...
<TommyT> cjwatson: unexpected response: [('date', 'Thu, 17 Sep 2009 16:04:29 GMT'), ('transfer-encoding', 'chunked'), ('connection', 'close'), ('content-type', 'text/html; charset-utf-8'), ('server', 'Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3/3/1 Python/2.5.2 mod_ssl/2.2.8 OpenSSL/0.9.8g mod_perl/2.0.3 Perl/v5.8.8')]
<TommyT> cjwatson: I'm also getting warnings about a full disk. df shows /dev/loop0 mounted at /rofs is at 100%
<TommyT> cjwatson: nevermind... it's complaining about something else. I think.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r146 html/ (221 files in 12 dirs): Updated translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r147 html/debian/changelog: Add Dylan's changes to debian/changelog
<CIA-33> ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu: evand * r148 html/debian/changelog: releasing version 6
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r207 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Only set the non-size columns to expand to fill available space in the GTK+
<CIA-33> usb-creator: frontend. Set a minimum width of 75px for all columns.
<cjwatson> TommyT: that should be a transient error - try again?
<cjwatson> TommyT: if it still doesn't work, you may need to reboot the live CD, download ubuntu-paste and grub-fstest again, and run that command again - there shouldn't be more setup required than that
<cjwatson> TommyT: BTW, I really appreciate your help with this - you've no idea how rare it is for people to be willing to help out as remote-hands on this kind of slow debugging process
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3462 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: gtk: Don't assume there will be a country shortlist for the selected
<CIA-33> ubiquity: language. Fixes the lack of a default zone for Polish. LP: #425011
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r208 trunk/usbcreator/ (backends/windows/backend.py install.py misc.py): ifdef out some Linux-specific code.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: mterry * r3463 trunk/ (debian/changelog gui/qt/app.ui):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: kde: Let back/forward/quit buttons activate when highlighted and the
<CIA-33> ubiquity: user presses Enter. Part of bug #46600
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 46600 in ubiquity "cannot select `continue' with keyboard in kde" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/46600
<TommyT> cjwatson: rebooted & the two files are still in my home directory (I have persistence turned on with the iso ?) so I tried yet again, and that particular command barfs in exactly the same way. (I went back through the history and some still work.)
<TommyT> cjwatson: I will try download again
<cjwatson> maybe you can try uploading it somewhere else some other way
<TommyT> yes I can do that.
<cjwatson> sudo ./grub-fstest -d all /dev/sda1 crc /boot/grub/normal.mod >grub-fstest.out 2>&1
<cjwatson> and stuff grub-fstest.out somewhere
<TommyT> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/273026/
<TLF> hello, may I ask
<TommyT> cjwatson: just to let you know I will be away again sometime in next 20mins.
<TLF> the migration assistant just looks on "real" partitiomns (e.g. /dev/sda1) or it looks in mounted partitions, too?
<TLF> For example, I have a working and mountable image of an OS, will migration assistant look there if I mount it?
<TLF> Thanks (this question is assuming the new and separate from installer migration assistant is not going to be released in alpha6)
<cjwatson> TommyT: ok, I'm looking
<cjwatson> TommyT: one more thing for today, I'd like the output of: sudo debugfs -R 'stat /boot/grub/normal.mod' /dev/sda5 | cat
<cjwatson> TommyT: except make that /dev/sda1 not /dev/sda5
<cjwatson> TommyT: (the weird "| cat" at the end is to stop it sending the output to a pager)
<TommyT> ok
<cjwatson> I want to compare that inode's flags according to debugfs with the ones grub is seeing
<cjwatson> because the latter look a bit suspicious to me
<TommyT> I'm just going to type it
<cjwatson> ok, please be absolutely accurate
<TommyT> debugfs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)
<TommyT> stat: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while reading inode 6817
<cjwatson> wuh, even debugfs doesn't like it?!
<cjwatson> maybe it is screwed then, but how come it's reproducible ...
<TommyT> I should go soon.... BTW my USB stick is flashing constantly with r/w activity. Normal?
<cjwatson> that's the same inode that grub-fstest is reading
<cjwatson> not sure what the USB stick activity is, would rather not distract myself with that :)
<TommyT> just in case I didn't close the port I just turned off the LAN connection.
<TommyT> sorry but I will have to run for awhile. I will leave irc up so let me know if you want to try anything else
<cjwatson> ok, I don't think I'll do any more tonight
<cjwatson> my assessment is that the filesystem is indeed busted, but I would love to find out why it's being *created* that way
<cjwatson> it looks almost as if bits of text have been written over the inode
<cjwatson> though nothing very coherent, but lots of bytes are suspiciously ASCII lower-case letters when there's really no reason to expect them to be
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r209 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Add the missing retry dialog to the GTK+ frontend.
<evand> cjwatson: regarding bug 431993 and the current state of clear_partitions, do you recall why we whitelist /usr/local as a mounted partition, but not as a directory under the root filesystem?  I imagine this is just a glaring error on my part, but I want to be sure I'm not missing part of the puzzle.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431993 in ubiquity "heavy handed installer file deletion" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431993
<evand> TLF: it defers to os-prober to point it at operating systems.  If os-prober detects this OS, then migration-assistant should as well.
<evand> cjwatson: other than it not being as easy as rm -rf /usr :)
<cjwatson> evand: I think that's just a mistake - likewise /var/local
<evand> indeed
<evand> and /usr/src as the bug points out
<cjwatson> and I tendyeah
<cjwatson> maybe it would be worth going through the Contents file and looking for directories in which we actually ship files, and nuking those
 * evand dusts off the FHS
<cjwatson> though the cross-compiler directories would be inconvenient
<evand> Contents file?
<cjwatson> it's in /ubuntu/dists/karmic/ etc. on mirrors
<cjwatson> map from file names to packages
<cjwatson> apt-file and auto-apt use it
<evand> I'm afraid of doing explicit deletion as if we ever ship a new directory and forget to upload clear_partitions, bad things happen
<evand> err, well, can happen
<cjwatson> bad things either way though
<cjwatson> dunno - FHS directories except src are probably safe, at least
<evand> yeah, it's a tough situation.  Hrm.
<davmor2> cjwatson: any idea what tool mdz used on bug 43706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 43706 in casper "Excessive memory usage on live CD" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/43706
<evand> I'll take a look at the Contents file and see what I can come up with
<cjwatson> davmor2: to look at the /cow filesystem, you mean?
<davmor2> to see how much memory is being used I think is what I need to check
<cjwatson> davmor2: it at least used to be the case that if you booted with showmounts as a kernel parameter you could then look through /cow
<cjwatson> which represents everything on the filesystem that's been changed with respect to the read-only squashfs
<cjwatson> memory in general, well, all sorts of things, you could start with 'free' :-)
<davmor2> would top be a good measure too
<cjwatson> there are a variety of tools like that, but you have to be careful about interpretation
<cjwatson> not all the numbers mean what you might intuitively expect
<davmor2> cjwatson: sounds about right which is why I was asking before leaping in
<cjwatson> in particular (a) Linux aggressively *tries* to use as much memory as it can to cache things, because memory is faster than disk; of course it'll evict the cache if it actually needs more memory
<cjwatson> and (b) numbers for individual processes in top need to be interpreted carefully because they often include memory that's actually shared with other processes as well as memory-mapped regions (X especially tends to confuse people)
<cjwatson> X maps your video memory and that's accounted to it in top
<davmor2> so stick with free then :)
<cjwatson> oh and a quirk of the X protocol means that other processes get to leak memory into X's process space
<cjwatson> effectively
<cjwatson> well, it depends what you want to measure and in how much detail
<cjwatson> if it's just "would the computer perform reasonably if it only had 256M of memory", then the best way to do *that* is to boot with mem=256M as a kernel parameter
<cjwatson> then, as far as Linux is concerned, your machine will only *have* 256M of memory
<davmor2> cjwatson: cool I'll try that one first
 * evand already knows the answer to that :)
<davmor2> is it no
<evand> I'd wager
<cjwatson> I often use 256M for virtual machines; it's not great but it's not *too* bad
<davmor2> does live say it needs 378M or something like that
<davmor2> 384 I was close
<evand> I keep them at 768M, unless I'm on the desktop, then I rarely bother in the first place
<cjwatson> yeah, my laptop only has 1GB
 * evand shakes his fist at Intel and the 3.3GB
<davmor2> cjwatson: the machine I'm running the test on only has a 1 gig
<evand> limit
<evand> ah, that would do it
<cjwatson> davmor2: yeah, but you don't run the tests in a vm, do you?
<davmor2> nope
<davmor2> machine as in hw
<davmor2> I do use vm but not that often
<davmor2> ouch Firefox is heavy
<davmor2> you don't notice it on a 64bit machine with 4 gig of ram
<evand> I've been happy with chromium
<superm1> davmor2, for http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/result/3044/282 did you choose the live env or only-ubiquity mode?
<davmor2> live in order to test live cd worked
<superm1> okay
<superm1> have you done any tests today that would have produced the same results as bug 432140 then today by chance?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432140 in ubiquity "Pressing restart in only-ubiquity mode throws an endless loop of respawning gdm/ubiquity" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/432140
<davmor2> no every thing has been mostly stable in the loosest possible mean of the word
<davmor2> ouch I take it back FF is light weight in comparison to OO.o
<davmor2> still waiting for it to open
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-18
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3464 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Suppress Pango warning about not being able to open /root/.pangorc.
<rgreening> evand: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/usb-creator-console
<evand> rgreening: cool idea!
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> think that will help me get to go to UDS again :)
<evand> :)
<rgreening> hehe
<rgreening> It should be relatively easy compared to the rest of what we have done
<rgreening> and will work with may rescue CD (if one chooses to make a rescue CD/Partition for Ubuntu
<rgreening> which would be another cool spec... hmm...
<evand> rgreening: can you implement a KDE retry dialog (see my recent commit for the GTK side)
<evand> it's existed for ages in the Windows frontend, I just forgot about it for the rest :)
<rgreening> evand: yeah, I have to review your last 4 or 5 commits...
<evand> I imagine this will require a UI Freeze Exception, but I think it's necessary
<evand> heh
<rgreening> but my usb stuff is broken atm.. debating on a re-install...
<evand> yikes
<rgreening> evand: any idea what would cause usb auto detection to not work? I see /dev/sdc1 and can manually mount.. but that's as far as it goes.
<rgreening> no autodetection...
<evand> is devicekit running?
<rgreening> evand: your good in that area...
<rgreening> hmm... should be 1 sec
<evand> err actually, I'm not sure what the KDE stack uses
<rgreening> devkit-disks-daemon:
<rgreening> hal
<evand> rgreening: is this Karmic?  Have you been upgrading over the past few days?
<rgreening> oh yeah. and thens when it broke
<rgreening> I had to recover via a chroot
<evand> yeah, Keybuk broke the universe
<evand> are you completely up to date?
<rgreening> yep
<evand> hrm
<rgreening> evand: I even installed ubuntu-desktop and tested there
<rgreening> same issue.
<rgreening> I opened a bug... 1 sec...
<evand> if you run udevadm monitor, do you get events for the usb key insertion/deletion?
<rgreening> bug 431878
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 431878 in kde4libs "USB Drive Fails to be Autodetected for Mounting in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/431878
<evand> err yeah, I imagine you would if you can manually mount it
<evand> ah
<rgreening> I attached some output there
<rgreening> dmesg shows the drive insertion and removal fine... shows up in the /dev dir fine.
<evand> probably either broken KDE or broken Hal
<evand> so yeah, ouch
<rgreening> udevadm monitor sow the device removal and insertion fine...
<rgreening> not KDE
<rgreening> remember I tried ubuntu desktop too
<evand> that's quite perplexing
<rgreening> I installed and launched a gnome session
<rgreening> here's what udevadm shows...
<rgreening> UDEV  [1253230189.832105] change   /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/host18/target18:0:0/18:0:0:0 (scsi)
<rgreening> KERNEL[1253230189.898774] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/host18/target18:0:0/18:0:0:0/block/sdc (block)
<rgreening> KERNEL[1253230189.898885] add      /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/host18/target18:0:0/18:0:0:0/block/sdc/sdc1 (block)
<rgreening> KERNEL[1253230189.898997] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:32 (bdi)
<rgreening> UDEV  [1253230189.899238] add      /devices/virtual/bdi/8:32 (bdi)
<evand> oh, I have no doubt that udev (and by extension devicekit-disks) see the device
<rgreening> so why did gnome hate me too
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> or is gnome still using hal for those bits
<rgreening> evand: hal is reporting it as dev/sg3 and not /dev/sdc
<evand> KVM to the rescue?  If you have a block device to work with, you can always run sudo kvm -m 512 -hda /dev/sdc -cdrom $path_to_cd -usb, and then ctrl-alt-2 to the kvm console, type info usbhost, then usb_add host:whatever_id
<rgreening> you lost me at rescue
<rgreening> haha
<evand> assuming the CD is not equally broken (shouldn't be, the latest is working for me), you'll at least have an environment to work in
<evand> haha
<rgreening> Im booted and running fine.. its just that one issue I cant fix.
<evand> incidentally, if devicekit-disks can see it (as it does, given your logs), usb-creator will work just fine :)
<rgreening> evand: that's just it... it doesn't
<rgreening> neither the gtk nor the kde
<rgreening> which boggles me
<evand> does devicekit-disks --enumerate show the disk?
<rgreening> I have gremlins in my computer
<rgreening> 1 sec
<evand> clearly :)
<evand> err devkit-disks
<rgreening> /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Disks/devices/sdc1
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> Ah evand, I was mistaken....
<rgreening> evand: it does show up in creator.. but the Free is empty and it says you must format this device (which it doesn't need too)
<rgreening> evand: clearly /dev/sdc1 is not being presented to devkit correctly
<rgreening> which points to messed up udev symlinks or such
<evand> devkit-disks --mount /dev/sdc1
<rgreening> yeah, not it works as expected in creator
<evand> shtylman: did you ever hear back from the release team on that ubiquity merge?
<rgreening> so, normally, the code would auto mount the device.. which appratnly is being skipped
<rgreening> because of the way it's being detected evand...
<evand> I'm lost.
<rgreening> haha
<evand>  /dev/sdc1 does or does not show up in usb-creator
<rgreening> evand: ok, so, normally creator will detect and mount the partitions
<shtylman> evand: no I didn't...
<rgreening> yes, it shows up in creator, but Free was empty and it would let me use it (said it needs format). Running the devkit mount manually shows the partition correctly and allows me to interact
<shtylman> Riddell did say that he could approve it... but I havn't merged... what do you think?
<evand> shtylman: I'd file a bug against ubiquity, include the branch, and subscribe ubuntu-release
<evand> oh, if he's fine pushing that through it's fine with me
<shtylman> evand: ok...sounds good, I will do that... it will be more official that way :)
<evand> just make sure you follow the Provides: mangled-version stuff
<evand> ah, sure thing
<shtylman> noted
<evand> rgreening: were there any tracebacks in ~/.usbcreator.log (assuming an up-to-date bzr trunk)?
<rgreening> 1 sec... I'll look at /tmp/...
<evand> rgreening: if you're running from trunk it will be in /home now
<rgreening> yeah, not trunk yet
<rgreening> evand: it shows no error. It detect /dev/sdc as 0 byte disk (which I don't think was happening before).. that should be a clue
<rgreening> evand: before /dev/sdc would simply have 0 free not be a 0 byte disk...
<rgreening> and I only see /dev/sdc1 and not /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 like before...
<evand> are you sure it's detecting it as that, and not just setting that in its data structure (devkit-disks --dump can tell you)
<rgreening> Im reading from the log in creator
<rgreening> backend.py:187: not adding device: 0 byte disk.
<rgreening> backend.py:67: device_added: /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Disks/devices/sdc1
<rgreening> backend.py:122: partition added: /org/freedesktop/DeviceKit/Disks/devices/sdc1
<rgreening> evand: Im soo not happy :(
<rgreening> a reinstall is going to kill my productivity
<evand> so just to confirm, devkit-disks --dump reports a 0 B size for sdc?
<rgreening> evand: devkit-disks dump reports size 0
<rgreening> ya
<evand> heh, read my mind
<evand> yikes
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> evand: here's the dump output for sdc http://paste.ubuntu.com/273167/
<rgreening> i think by-id, by-path stuff missing? bad? incorrect?
<rgreening> evan had media 0 is wrong too
<rgreening> evand ^
<rgreening> and partition scheme should be mbr
<evand> indeed
<rgreening> evand: so what provides this to devkit... udev correct?
<evand> yes
<rgreening> so I have a buggered udev...
<evand> probably
<rgreening> hmm.. wonder how best to make it clean
 * rgreening hears evand say reinstall
 * rgreening preemptively reaches for lart
<evand> not sure, Keybuk or pitti might have a better idea of what's going wrong
<rgreening> pitti said to file the bug... and I did.. of course it didn't help that apport-kde it foobar
<rgreening> and hence ubuntu-bug
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> not my week
<evand> haha
<rgreening> this is so bizarre oh well...
<rgreening> might as well go cut my heart out with a spoon, it will be less painful :P
<evand> haha
<rgreening> im heading home... Ill decide by then if I reinstall
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> l8r
<evand> cheers
<davmor2> cjwatson: thanks for the showmounts tip that is what matt wanted it just threw me with the title :)
<davmor2> looks better now than it did thought looking at it :)
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r210 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Fix a deadlock when the failed dialog runs.
<ogra> cjwatson, http://paste.ubuntu.com/273343/ i suspenc i miss something that adds the do_symlinks entry to kernel-img.conf, which piece of d-i does that ?
<ogra> *suspect
<ogra> mn, i think i found it
<ogra> *nm even
<ogra> Sep 17 17:56:27 base-installer: info: Setting link_in_boot='yes'
 * ogra scratches head
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3465 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Use the page name instead of the new step name when considering both
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  partitioning pages.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: * Fix broken conditional statement that prevented
<CIA-33> ubiquity:  process_autopartitioning and info_loop from being called.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3466 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-33> ubiquity: Disable the forward button for the usersetup page when coming from
<CIA-33> ubiquity: both the automatic and manual partitioning pages, rather than just
<CIA-33> ubiquity: the latter.
<CIA-33> ubiquity: evand * r3467 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Repeat r3465 for kde_ui.py
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r211 trunk/usbcreator/frontends/gtk/frontend.py: Always return something from get_gnome_drive.
<evand> cjwatson: what was the reasoning behind making mtools a recommends of syslinux rather than a firm dependency?  It appears to be completely non-functional without it.
<gunsofbrixton> hi, I am a kubuntu user and I noticed that the installer selects a keyboard depending on the language and not on the time zone. if the two don't match I would think that it's more frequent that someone uses a foreign language than a foreign keyboard... am I overlooking something or should I report a wish somewhere?
<evand> gunsofbrixton: I believe you're mistaken.  The installer bases its keyboard selection on both the language and time zone.
<gunsofbrixton> evand: ah interesting. I always choose english language and german time zone, and get an english keyboard selected... is this how it's supposed to work?
<evand> gunsofbrixton: yes, I do believe so.
<evand> Selecting Spanish with a timezone selection in Mexico and one in Spain give different keyboard suggestions.
<gunsofbrixton> evand: ok that makes complete sense. but consider my scenario where there is no correlation between language and time zone. I would think that german keyboard should be selected and not english, what do you think?
<gunsofbrixton> evand: and in the spain/mexico example why consider the language in the first place? couldn't you just use the location?
<gunsofbrixton> I am just a dumb user asking :)
<evand> There are countries that speak more than one language.
<evand> I am not sure on the exact details of why this approach was taken, and I cannot think of an example offhand that would invalidate your suggestion
<evand> cjwatson would know, though
<evand> s/speak more than one language/have more than one common keymap/
<cjwatson> evand: mtools> it's needed for the syslinux binary itself but not for other uses of the syslinux package like building CDs, so I downgraded it to reduce the delta with Debian
<cjwatson> gunsofbrixton: in the Mexico case, we do in fact use only the location
<cjwatson> all we can do is heuristics that are as good as we can manage, though
<cjwatson> without reading the user's mind, there's no way to be sure about it, so I don't think it's worth stressing too much
<cjwatson> file a bug on console-setup if it does obviously the wrong thing :)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure I agree with the hypothesis that location is more likely to match than language; I think you would need data for that rather than guesswork
<cjwatson> for instance, I could easily say that if somebody's preferred language doesn't match their location, there's a decent chance that they emigrated from somewhere else, and that they may well have brought their old computer with them or at the very least be used to the keymap in the country they come from
<cjwatson> if I moved to France, for instance, I don't think you could ever convince me to type on a French keymap :)
<evand> cjwatson: ah, noted on syslinux
<cjwatson> but basically we use the language when the upstream xkeyboard-config layout files are structured such that there's a layout for the language and then some variants depending on the location (e.g. German), but we use the location when the files are structured such that there's a layout for the location and then some variants depending on the language (e.g. Belgium)
<cjwatson> this tends to mean that plausible alternatives are closer to hand in case we guessed wrong
<cjwatson> davmor2: do you have the machine to hand where I might be able to debug this grub menu generation thing, then?
<davmor2> cjwatson: I can have a machine with xp or vista on in a matter of minutes but I'm just working on install and debuggin' a kernel issue on my nvidia box.  so 30 minutes-ish
<gunsofbrixton> cjwatson: evand: good points, thanks for clearing that up. would indeed be interesting though to know if language or location is the better match
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r212 trunk/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-33> usb-creator: Explicitly depend on mtools, just in case someone removes it and
<CIA-33> usb-creator: expects usb-creator to still work.
<cjwatson> davmor2: thanks
<CIA-33> usb-creator: evand * r213 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference for the previous commit.
<rgreening> evand: does failed_dialog_label ever show the "see usbcreator.log" message? I can't see anywhere where it would. Seems the _fail def overrides that message.
<rgreening> so its superfluous at best to have it in the gtk ui.
<evand> ah, I guess not.
<rgreening> :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: have you seen the bug apparently os-prober isn't installed, is that still needed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/430141
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 430141 in grub2 "No second OS is shown up in grub2" [High,New]
<davmor2> meh it's installed here
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r214 trunk/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/frontends/kde/frontend.py): * Add the missing retry dialog to the KDE frontend.
<cjwatson> davmor2: they're hijacking your bug. ignore them
<cjwatson> I've told them off in a comment already :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: change the title on me and everything :)
<ogra> cjwatson, not sure you saw my d-i error paste this morning, http://paste.ubuntu.com/273343/ ... i tracked it down to a line in mkinitramfs that apparenly parses the output of mount (instead of using /proc/mounts) which doesnt output anything here under armel if i run it in /target, you dont happen to have seen similar errors on other arches, do you ?
<davmor2> Right then cjwatson do you need any info off the vista install before I start on the ubuntu auto resize?
<cjwatson> ogra: there's a known debootstrap problem
 * ogra wonders if it's arch specifc that mount doesnt output anything in that environment or if there is just something missing in the way imx51 uses d-i 
<cjwatson> ogra: I've just been holding off on the sync because something went wrong when I fixed it in Debian and I need to remind myself of what
<ogra> ah, sweet ...
<cjwatson> davmor2: don't think so
<davmor2> right ubuntu along side then
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r215 trunk/TODO: * Update TODO
<CIA-33> usb-creator: rgreening * r216 trunk/ (debian/changelog man/usb-creator-gtk.8 man/usb-creator-kde.8): * Update man pages to reflect new location of log file
<evand> good call
<cjwatson> evand: do you think you could look at fixing bug 419796? it seems to have bounced back onto the foundations team's list
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 419796 in devicekit-disks "PartitionTableCreate method times out when 'none' is specified as a parameter." [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/419796
<evand> oh, I did fix that
<evand> I've just been waiting for davidz to review the patch
<cjwatson> aha
<cjwatson> I'll assign it to you then
<cjwatson> could you reference that in the bug?
<evand> absolutely
<cjwatson> ah, there's a bug link
<evand> there's another one that I've filed upstream that I haven't filed a bug in LP for
<evand> is something else other than usb-creator being affected by devicekit-disks being broken?
<davmor2> cjwatson: right up
<evand> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=23926
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 23926 in operations "Error creating partition: timeout (10s) waiting for partition to show up" [Normal,New]
<cjwatson> evand: not afaik
<davmor2> cjwatson: lets try that again so it makes sense.  Right,  up
<evand> okay
<rgreening> evand: so.. close to getting the format re-enabled then?
<evand> rgreening: there's just one bug that stands in my way, but I've been focused on other things as of late
<evand> 23926, as mentioned above
<rgreening> yeah, I see that... just saying.. it's close now :)
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay what do you need me to do?
<evand> rgreening: ah, sure, though depends how you define close
<evand> davidz did just tell me that he's fine with my existing patch and that he's going to do a run over the existing bugs and make a new release of devicekit-disks today
<evand> the property names are changing from property-name to PropertyName, but that will be an easy fix
<cjwatson> davmor2: sorry, in the intervening time the release meeting started; give me a bit ...
<davmor2> no probs
<evand> rgreening: FYI: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/432542
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 432542 in usb-creator "UI freeze exception for usb-creator 0.2.7" [Undecided,New]
<rgreening> evand: awesome
<rgreening> evand: I assume uploading new devicekit wont be an issue either...
<rgreening> oh and evand, my usb issues are apparantly specific to this Acer 6930. I tried several iso's on this system and on my other laptops, the others all work except this one regardless of the iso (unless I use an Alpha5 which worked).
<rgreening> so something wrt to firmware, ios or kernel maybe...
<rgreening> but as a side note, my battery indicator has seemingly started to work now... hah
<evand> haha
<rgreening> brb reboot
<cjwatson> davmor2: ok, control data first: can you show me /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and the output of 'sudo update-grub'
<davmor2> cjwatson: both on bug
<davmor2> would you like a new look grub.cfg after running update-grub?
<cjwatson> davmor2: is it different?
<cjwatson> davmor2: if so, yes please
<davmor2> cjwatson: on the bug looks like it might be listing it now
<cjwatson> now that's just WEIRD
<cjwatson> how am I supposed to debug this when the bug goes away when I look at it? :-/
<davmor2> cjwatson: want me to reboot and see if it is in the menu and boots on reboot?
<cjwatson> no need
<cjwatson> what was the version of ubiquity on the image you did this most recent test with?
<davmor2> I second
<davmor2> cjwatson: 1.99.21
<cjwatson> ok, can I have an updated installer syslog?
<davmor2> yeap need to reboot again
<cjwatson> bah, grub2 throws away errors from os-prober, how unhelpful
<cjwatson> I have a suspicion
<cjwatson> davmor2: if you have time to start a fresh install, could you try that, but before you start the installer, run:  sudo apt-get install patch; wget -O- http://paste.ubuntu.com/273623/ | sudo patch /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<cjwatson> err, sorry, amend that
<cjwatson> sudo apt-get install patch; wget -q -O- http://paste.ubuntu.com/273623/plain/ | sudo patch /usr/share/ubiquity/install.py
<davmor2> syslog up
<davmor2> re-install on it's way
<cjwatson> you're a star
<davmor2> cjwatson: no joy :( want the logs?
<cjwatson> drat. yeah
<cjwatson> dinnertime anyway
<cjwatson> I suspect I might have to go and reproduce it myself; if it's anything like I think it is that might not be too hard
<davmor2> cjwatson: yeap I'm off out for a bit but can help out again latter
<cjwatson> I'm going to upload a grub2 package that is less militantly unhelpful about errors from os-prober
<davmor2> syslog up off now
<davmor3> kirkland: On Monday I'll do an encrypted home and show you the dialogue box you get.  Then you will understand why I type ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase
<kirkland> where did davmor3 go?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-19
 * evand is tempted to see if apport can add a Wubi task to bugs with custom-install in the kernel command line, or failing that, just have it tag those bugs.
<CIA-33> grub-installer: cjwatson * r808 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-33> grub-installer: Explicitly install os-prober when using GRUB 2, since it does a better
<CIA-33> grub-installer: job than the otheros script (LP: #433259).
#ubuntu-installer 2009-09-20
<xivulon> morning cjwatson, tried the latest issue and grub2 still hates me
<xivulon> /s/issue/iso/
<xivulon> ls (loop0)/etc works
<xivulon> ls (loop0)/boot jams everything
<xivulon> mounting the root.disk file I cannot see anything peculiar
<xivulon> will try later with grub-emu
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-20
<LinuxPhreak> I need to make an Alternate Install Disk out of my current Ubuntu Installation. I really don't know where to get info on how to do this. I've posted a quested on launch pad about this. All I really need is info on how to make my current installation into an Alternate Installation CD for my company
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4372 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Make the '[type here to change]' string translatable (LP: #642989).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4373 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Stop ubiquity and oem-config when stopping display managers. This
<CIA-28> ubiquity: should guarantee that X has exited by the time we try to start plymouth
<CIA-28> ubiquity: on shutdown (LP: #628630).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4373 ubiquity/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Stop ubiquity and oem-config when stopping display managers. This
<CIA-28> ubiquity: should guarantee that X has exited by the time we try to start plymouth
<CIA-28> ubiquity: on shutdown (LP: #628630).
<cjwatson> (sorry for dup, cia looked hung)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4124 lucid-proposed/debian/ (3 files):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Stop ubiquity and oem-config when stopping display managers. This
<CIA-28> ubiquity: should guarantee that X has exited by the time we try to start plymouth
<CIA-28> ubiquity: on shutdown (LP: #628630).
<ara> morning all!
<ara> ev, morning
<ogra> ev, just fyi, i get proper -desktop in the preset hostname entry on armel now
<ev> good morning ara and ogra
<ev> ogra: wonderful, thanks!
<ara> ev, have you seen this bug found during last week ubiquity testing? bug 641676
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 641676 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity installer gives options to install non-free software during Install using Free-software only option (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/641676
<ev> I think I caught that over the weekend.  Fixing now.
<ara> ev, thanks
<ev> Riddell: your implementation of the prepare page lacks the MP3 license notice.  Might I convince you to implement it? :)
<ev> it should appear just beneath the install non-free stuff checkbox
<ev> and the text is ubiquity/text/prepare_foss_disclaimer_extra_label
<Riddell> ev: an alternative would be to remove gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 from kubuntu-restricted-addons
<Riddell> I don't know why it's in there, we don't use it
<ev> what do you use?
<Riddell> libxine1-ffmpeg
<Riddell> and I should add kopete-gcall too
<ev> ah, fair enough
<ev> I'll leave it as is then
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4374 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Disable the non-free software option if multiverse and restricted
<CIA-28> ubiquity: are disabled via preseed (LP: #641676).
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4375 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<Riddell> ev: what's the relationship between ubuntu-restricted-addons and ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<ev> ubuntu-restricted-extras = ubuntu-restricted-addons + MS fonts + multiverse gstreamer plugins + unrar + and a few other bits
<ev> ubuntu-restricted-addons is the stuff that legal was happy hiding behind a checkbox
<Riddell> ev: do you think I can add kopete-gcall to kubuntu-restricted-addons?  depends on libmediastreamer0 which depends on libavcodec52
<Riddell> libxine1-ffmpeg also depends on libavcodec52 so that should be fine
<ev> yeah, libxine1-ffmpeg is in main and kopete-gcall is in universe
<ev> sounds reasonable
<ev> though if you're concerned, check with legal
<ev> Andrew specifically, as he's the one that's helped us with all of this while Amanda has been on other projects
<Riddell> ev: I take it the css installing bits didn't happen?
<ev> Riddell: correct
<Riddell> ev: if I tick the tickbox during install it should end up with kubuntu-restricted-addons installed but not kubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ev> Riddell: indeed
<Riddell> ev: hum, I ended up with both installed
<ev> ah, yikes
<ev> fixing now
<Riddell> ev: what caused that?
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4376 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-prepare.py): Install kubuntu-restricted-addons, not kubuntu-restricted-extras.
<Riddell> ev: bug 643614
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 643614 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "KDE frontend installs kubuntu-restricted-extras (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/643614
<ev> Riddell: we were telling it to :)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4377 trunk/debian/changelog: LP bug reference.
<Riddell> mm, yes
 * Riddell wonders what http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu is
<Riddell> and why I don't have the repo key for it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4378 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-usersetup.py): Clear hostname error when fixed (LP: #640661).
<cjwatson> Riddell: mvo is on it, there'll be an ubuntu-extras-keyring or similar
<cjwatson> Riddell: it's the third-party applications repository for software-center
<cjwatson> (free software, I'm told)
<Riddell> still not enabling partner by default I see, I'm surprised none of our clients have complained about that
<Riddell> ev: do you know if there's a reason why libdvdread4 isn't in restricted-extras/addons ?
<ev> should be.  gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly} depend on it
<Riddell> ah, but that doesn't do it for Kubuntu, I'll add it directly
<cjwatson> Riddell: deliberate - software-center copes even if it's disabled
<cjwatson> I'd rather not turn on something that includes non-redistributable software by default; it will take a very explicit and authoritative instruction to get me to do that
<Riddell> cjwatson: due to ethical or practical considerations?
<cjwatson> ethical
<cjwatson> well I suppose sort of practical, but it's over a boundary for me I think
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4379 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py): Deal with broken /cdrom symlinks (LP: #642274).
<ScottK> Riddell: The extras thing is for software that's so urgent to get available to users it can't wait for the development cycle to complete, but that is also not good enough to be in Ubuntu.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-21
<ibizatryx> hi all, i'm having issues with the software center. i can't install any files from it. can someone help please?
<ibizatryx> mmmmmmm
<cjwatson> we don't do software-center here, only initial OS installation
<cjwatson> I don't know if they have a dedicated channel
<ibizatryx> thanks anyways :(
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4380 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Disable locking the screen and switching users in the installer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: session (LP: #644016).
<cjwatson> superm1: excellent changelog message
<cjwatson>   * Fix recovery from recovery of a recovery. (LP: #643889)
<ev> haha
<njm> Hey Guys, since I updated my Ubuntu 10.04 Remix on my netbook, my 3G USB Dongle doesn't work anymore...  It says: waiting for usb device to settle in dmesg.  Any ideas?
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4381 trunk/ (139 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> njm: please ask in #ubuntu .  This channel is for installer development.
<njm> Will do, thanx
<ev> sure thing
<ev> good luck
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4382 trunk/ (configure configure.ac debian/changelog): Release as 2.4.0
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4383 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.0
<ogra> hmm, yesterdays image had a busy cursor all the time while oem-config was running, was that dropped again ?
<ev> woo, finally got fakechroot working with debootstrap.
<persia> \o/
<ev> (apparently the -s flag is magic)
<ev> right, lunch
<ara> ev, kubuntu ubiquity crasher, for your debugging pleasure
<ara> bug 644407
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 644407 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Partman crashes in Kubuntu (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/644407
<ev> thanks
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4384 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Fix the installer window growing and shrinking when typing in the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: boxes on the user setup page.
<ev> Anyone have an objection to me also tailing syslog in the installer details section?  Quite a bit of installer-related detail ends up there.
<superm1> sounds sensible to me
<superm1> how are you going to tail both though in the single vte?
<ev> superm1:  tail -f /var/log/installer/debug -f /var/log/syslog -q
<superm1> oh neat, i didn't know tail could do multiple files
<superm1> you might consider changing that though for when running oem-config to be /var/log/oem-config.log and /var/log/syslog
<ev> good call!
<ev> and yeah, I only recently stumbled upon it myself
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4385 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Do not show the prepare page by means of hiding the language page
<CIA-28> ubiquity: before the former is ready.
<ev> interesting.  You can't read syslog if you run python under sudo and then drop privileges.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4386 trunk/ (2 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Fix a crash in the KDE partitioning page when no partitions are
<CIA-28> ubiquity: available for resizing (LP: #644407).
<cjwatson> iz 0640 root:adm iirc
<ev> yes, but ubuntu is in adm
<cjwatson> maybe we're not calling setgroups
<cjwatson> doesn't look like we are
<ev> ahhh, well spotted
<cjwatson> really quite startlingly tedious to get the right list, unless I'm missing something
<cjwatson> mind you the python for it is a hell of a lot shorter than the C ;-)
<ev> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497857/ seems to work
<ev> I'll extend that to cover all cases
<ev> and indeed :)
<cjwatson> oh, heh, I was doing it too but was interrupted by a phone call
<ev> oh, sorry
<cjwatson> no problem
<cjwatson> I came up with http://paste.ubuntu.com/497859/ but haven't tested it
<cjwatson> the guts seem equivalent
<ev> yes, but you're right to do it in a list comprehension
<cjwatson> IIRC it's important to do setgroups before setegid on the way down and setgroups after setegid on the way up
<cjwatson> I forget the details, it's just embedded in the cookbook bit of my brain
<ev> lol
<ev> I presume you have an entire copy of Stevens in there
<cjwatson> no, that's on my bookshelf ;)
<ev> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/497877/ - how does that looks?  You were missing casts to int and you'd hit a permissions issue if a drop was called inside a drop.
<ev> look*
<cjwatson> looks ok.  we could perhaps even stick a try around setgroups
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4387 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Call setgroups() when raising and dropping privileges. Thanks Colin
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Watson!
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4388 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Also tail syslog in the installer details pane, since that's where
<CIA-28> ubiquity: the action is.
<ev> ugh, I wish pylint and pychecker weren't so incredibly silly
<ev> I've nearly got pyflakes to a point where it's not outputting errors, but only by virtue of it not actually doing much
<dlyneswork> I'm just wondering if there's a specific version of ubuntu that instead of doing a warm boot (reboot into bios bootup sequence), it shuts down all services and processes, reloads the kernel, and starts everything all back up again, without ever going to the bios?
<dlyneswork> Our IT guy gave me a ubuntu burn that doesn't do a bios reboot when you issue a reboot command...that's why I'm asking
<ev> dlyneswork: please ask in #ubuntu, this channel is for installer development
<dlyneswork> Oh, ok...thought it was questions about the installer
<dlyneswork> Thanks
<ev> sure thing
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-22
<ara> ev, good morning
<ara> ev, one question, what packages are installed if I select "Install 3rd party sw" during the installation?
 * persia suspects ubuntu-restricted-addons
<ev> good morning ara
<ev> ara: persia is correct
<ara> ev, persia: OK, thanks both!
<ev> well, that and everything that jockey installs for the broadcom driver, if it finds the hardware
<ev> bcmwl-kernel-source, being the main one
<ara> ev, is there any documentation about this change? (i.e. a spec in the wiki)
<ev> just the giant installer redesign specification: https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-m-installer-redesign
<persia> ev, Does jockey only get invoked with install-3rd-party?
<ev> persia: correct
<ev> unless you use it in the live CD dekstop
<ev> desktop*
<ev> then it will copy the packages over to the installed system
<ev> packages> packages it needed to install
<persia> Just out of curiosity, from where did the name "Third Party Software" come?
<ev> mpt
<persia> Thanks :)
<ev> with support from Andrew and Amanda
<persia> Oh, I trust it's safe to say that, I just have reservations about calling it "external" from our repositories, and wanted to know who to chat with about emerging semantic concepts :)
<ev> ah, of course :)
<ev> he's your man then
<persia> Yep :)
 * mpt hides
<persia> mpt, heh.  Just something to add to the agenda next time we sit and chat.  My experience is generally that I hear more good things from you than I have things to complain about :)
<ogra> party !!!
<ogra> party can never be bad :)
<ogra> and external means that its not you who has to clean up afterwards ... thats a good thing ! :)
<ogra> ev, so i notice that it takes about 20sec between oem-config-gtk vanishing and the aptdaemon UI piece showing up on omap4, during that time (and during the whole aptdaemon run) the mouse cursor doesnt show the busy corsor, is there a possiblity we can enable that for this part as well ?
<ev> hmm
 * ogra wont file a wishlist bug if its tecnically complicated, thats why i'm asking
<ev> ogra: does this fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/498397/
<ogra> ev, oh, that requires some tinkering and a new install, will take some time
 * ogra is just doing tests on the installed system
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r403 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog library.sh):
<CIA-28> base-installer: * Backport from trunk:
<CIA-28> base-installer:  - Set Dir::Media::MountPath to /media/cdrom as well as
<CIA-28> base-installer:  Acquire::cdrom::mount, as otherwise apt doesn't consistently read from
<CIA-28> base-installer:  the right one.
<CIA-28> base-installer: cjwatson * r404 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.107ubuntu2
<ogra> ev, hmm, if we set the hostname during oem-config, we should actually restart sevices that make use of it (syslog and avahi-daemon at least)
<ogra> i still see the old hostname in the logs and can only connect to <hostname>.local after manually restarting avahi
<Riddell> ev: are you planning on uploading ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu at some point?
<ev> ah, I hadn't seen that you made changes
<ev> and that I forgot to debcommit -r
<ev> yes
<ev> after our team meeting
<Riddell> sounds like I got in just in time :)
<ev> :)
<cjwatson> WIN
<ogra> ev, so testing your busy cursor patch from above makes aptdaemon not start at all ...
<cjwatson> lucid wubi install, upgrade grub-pc to maverick, IT STILL BOOTS
 * cjwatson tries a full dist-upgrade
<ev> well whoops
<ev> cjwatson: so I'm quite keen to pick your brain on how we might automatically test Wubi
<ogra> i see a busy cursor for a second though :)
<ogra> before it switches to gdm
<ev> ogra: it's probably some variation on that, I've just clearly failed in my copy and paste madness
<ogra> heh
<cjwatson> ev: wow, er, not sure how to handle the Windows side of it and the multiple reboots ...
<ev> cjwatson: exactly
<cjwatson> especially given the already complex interaction with grub
<ogra> ev, but its not that important, more a cosmetical thing, what i find more important are the syslog and avahi issues i pointed out above
<ev> yes, my main concern is identifying grub failing as an actual failure and not wedging the test machine
<ogra> esepcially avahi ...
<ev> I think I can roughly accomplish it using a machine that supports boot on power and a timeout, but that seems a bit dirty
<ev> (assuming we can cheat a little and change menu defaults)
<cjwatson> I can't think of any other way to do it
<cjwatson> I mean, if grub fails, it's not like you can run code
<ev> yeah, indeed
<ev> hm, maybe kvm-autotest?  But that would mean no hope of doing it on real hardware
<ev> something to ponder
<cjwatson> I'm hoping for a bit less of this provided nobody asks for this spare laptop back
<cjwatson> (this> wubi grub failures for extended periods of time in future)
<ev> cjwatson: also, do you think it's worth it to try to suck out enough individual bits of dependencies of d-i components to test the interactions between them and ubiquity plugins, or should I just go full bore into a chroot?
<cjwatson> suck out in what way?
<ev> The latter seems slow and unreliable, but possibly the best option
<ev> as in everything console-setup needs to run, for example
<ev> I guess some dh hackery built on top of the existing build, I haven't thought of the implementation much
<cjwatson> hmm
<cjwatson> I suspect the latter will involve less time spent swearing at build systems
<ev> unreliable> as in if the archive is in an inconsistent state, though I did have an idea to leverage an ISO
<ev> indeed
<ev> it would be great if we had a reliable userspace union mount
<ev> then we could mount the ISO, copy on write with the union mount, then copy over the bits for the test and run
<ev> which would be much, much quicker
<ogra> doesnt unionfs-fuse work for that ?
<ev> oh yeah, hrm
<ev> will have to toy
<cjwatson> "quicker" may not be the right adverb for unionfs-fuse
<ev> heh
<ogra> indeed
<ogra> at least not the "much, much" part :)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4391 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Correctly use the plugin_translate hook in the KDE frontend
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #645092).
<ara> ev, I tried to create a 10.04.1 netbook usb disk using usb-creator (on Maverick) and it does not boot on my mini9
<ara> ev, bug against usb-creator? known one=
<ara> ?
<ev> ara: is there a 'ui' keyword in your /syslinux/syslinux.cfg file?
<ara> ev, no
<ev> I want to say "change the part that reads 'gfxboot' to 'ui gfxboot'", but I seem to recall it being slightly more complicated than that
<ev> otherwise superm1 would've fixed that with his commit
<ev> I suspect incompatible syslinux binaries
<ev> but my brain is somewhat melted from the day
<ara> ev, OK, I'll call it a day as well
<ara> ev, will file the bug tomorrow
<ara> good night!
<ev> g'night!
<superm1> it's incompatibilities for syslinux binaries afaik
<ev> ah ha!
<ev> so yeah, not fixable for Maverick
<superm1> yeah don't think so
<ScottK> Sounds like release notes material.
<ev> indeed
<ev> usb-creator Maverick, so cutting edge that it doesn't look back (because it breaks if you try)
<superm1> well it might be a worthwhile solution to provide an error in the 10.10 usb creator that it's known not to work with earlier media or something when selected
<ev> added to the release notes
<ev> and indeed
<EtienneG> hey guys, got a d-i question
<EtienneG> cjwatson, you are probably the best guy for that :)
<EtienneG> i am trying to preseed apt-setup from an early_command using debconf-set, and it does not work
<EtienneG> from the shell, if I do, say, "debconf-get apt-setup/local0/key", it returns nothing
<EtienneG> but I did set it using "debconf-set apt-setup/local0/key ..." in the preseed/early_command
<EtienneG> am i missing something?
<cjwatson> run the entire installation with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer and send me the log
<EtienneG> cjwatson, doing that!
<EtienneG> cjwatson, thanks, must be late in your place
<cjwatson> I bet you forgot to register the question.  there are smarter tools but I'll need to check your log
<cjwatson> also send me your preseed file
<EtienneG> cjwatson, sure thing
<EtienneG> cjwatson, but ... what is this "registering the question" thingy ...
<EtienneG> should I declare the value outside of my early_command too?
<EtienneG> that just might be my mistake
<cjwatson> I'll explain when I've looked at the log
<EtienneG> cjwatson, you need only /var/log/syslog?
<EtienneG> (and the preseed)
<cjwatson> correct
<EtienneG> cjwatson, in your inbox
<EtienneG> cjwatson, just fyi, what I am trying to do is to have a location-aware preseed
<EtienneG> based on the location, the mirror is at well-known, such as 10.x.10.10
<EtienneG> where x is variable
<EtienneG> so I look at the default route, figure out x, and then preseed apt-set/local0/... accordingly
<EtienneG> if there is a better way to do that, I am all ears!
<EtienneG> cjwatson, poke, have you had time to look at what we discussed earlier?   (I know it is very late for you now, so it can wait until tomorrow if you did not)
<cjwatson> it's evening, no
<cjwatson> mostly been putting kids to bed
<EtienneG> cjwatson, ah, the routine!  I have been away from home for three weeks, looking forward to do some of that.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-23
<bladernr_> Is anyone around?
<bladernr_> sigh.... so is anyone around :-)  And is this channel focused on ubiquity or the entire installer environment (livecd and all)
<ScottK> bladernr_: All of it, but most of the people who work on this stuff are Europe based and likely sleeping.
<bladernr_> ScottK:  ack... thanks.  Found the problem...  seems usb-creator-* is broken horribly.
<bladernr_> so guess I'll be using a non-ubuntu method for creating my bootable sticks :(
<ScottK> bladernr_: What release are you running and what release are you trying to create a USB image for?
<bladernr_> I just tried building a Maverick bootable stick on a maverick system, and on a lucid system... both fail to boot
<bladernr_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/617779
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 617779 in syslinux (Ubuntu) "[maverick] live USB created usb-creator-gtk won't boot (affects: 14) (heat: 68)" [High,Confirmed]
<ScottK> bladernr_: Do  you have the usb-creator from lucid-updates?
<ScottK> The one lucid released with is known not to make working maverick images
<bladernr_> not sure... the lucid system is actually a test system I haven't touched since 10.04.1 ISO testing :-)  I'm about to update it though to make sure everything is current on that install
<bladernr_> so probably not, but will soon
<ScottK> You probably have the known broken one then.
<bladernr_> yeah... updating that test machine now :)
<bladernr_> my main system is Maverick, which is equally broken
<bladernr_> ScottK:  thanks for the pointer, by the way.  I found the bug for the maverick usb-creator but didn't know lucid was also broken until you mentioned it.  cheers!
<ScottK> Did lucid work?
<ScottK> For those of you reading the backscroll, I just made a fine USB image using maverick's usb-creator-kde, so I'm not sure what his problem was.
<NCommander> ev: cjwatson: What puts the ubiquity icon on the desktop on a normal image, we're having an issue with dove where no icon is showing up
<ev> NCommander:  casper
<ev> see scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser
<NCommander> ev: I don't see a line here used by UNE ...
<ScottK> ev: I conditionally approved superm1's FFe in 633712 - the condition being ev is still OK with doing it, so I'd appreciate it if you would have a look when you have a moment.
<ev> presumably you want 47une_ubiquity
<ev> but it doesn't put it on the desktop in UNE, as you have netbook-launcher or Unity
<ev> ScottK: just reading through it all now
<ScottK> OK.  Thanks.
<ev> ScottK: yes, 100%
<ScottK> OK.  You're approved then.
<ev> hooray
<ev> thanks bunches
<ev> and superm1, are you coming to UDS?
<superm1> ev, sounds like i should be
<ev> awesome, what's your beverage of choice?
<superm1> any beers that i can't find local to home
<ev> okay, cool :)  I owe you some for this, which I'll bring to UDS.
<superm1> sweet
<NCommander> ev: that doesn't seem right either
<NCommander> Obviously we're missing something, but what that is is not clear
<ogra> NCommander, there are a few gconf keys that add it to favorites, not sure how to mangle that for dove specifically though
<ogra> (it would likely break the other arches to put it into ubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings)
<NCommander> ogra: considering that EFL UNE fails to start on x86, I'm not sure I care
<ogra> err
<ogra> but i do
<ogra> why would it fail to start for you ? and why didnt you file a bug ?
 * ogra knows that tobin tests regulary on x86 
<ogra> though i was more referring to omap
<ogra> (and omap4)
<ogra> the gconf key setting needs to come from somewhere else, casper or some such
<ogra> i wont put it hardcoded into the settings
<NCommander> ogra: well, cause I just found out ;-)
<ogra> then file a bug
 * NCommander fired it up in QEMU to test somethng and it failed to start
<ogra> are you sure you picked the right session (it will default to unity)
<ogra> i know that devilshorns did all development he did the last week on teh launcher in a qemu instance
<CIA-28> usb-creator: superm1 * r326 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.25
<ogra> NCommander, anyway, write a casper plugin that appends it to the gconf list of favorites and also adds the respective .desktop file entries in gconf and it should appear in your favorites
<ogra> (but make sure the keys also get removed post install)
<ara> ev, morning! I filed a bug about the issue with usb-creator as bug 645818
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 645818 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "10.04.1 image created in Maverick does not boot in my Dell Mini9 (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/645818
<ara> let me know if you need any other info
<NCommander> ogra: ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<NCommander> :-P
<ogra> NCommander, ?
<NCommander> ogra: doing gconf stuff
<ogra> look at the postinst of ubuntu-netbook-efl-default-settings and the gownf-defaults file .... though it might be tricky to append and remove from a alist
<ogra> *from a list
<ogra> i never tried that, everything else is trivial
<ogra> the tricky bit will be to teach casper to do it arch specific ... but i guess archdetect can help here
<ev> ara: we had a discussion about this after you left last night, and it's a non-solvable problem for Maverick.  I've added it to the release notes, and will use your bug report to track adding a warning to usb-creator that the generated disk will not work with 10.04.
<ara> ev, OK, thanks a lot for the update
<ev> sure thing
<ScottK> superm1: That usb-creator upload has a lot of backup.bzr noise in the diff.  Was that intentional?
<ScottK> ev: ^^^
<ev> doubtful
<ScottK> How about I reject it and you or he tries again?
<ev> surely
<ScottK> OK.  Done.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4392 trunk/ (138 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4393 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: base-installer
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 1.107ubuntu2.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4394 trunk/ (po/Makefile.in debian/changelog): releasing version 2.4.1
<ev> ah bum, I didn't merge the libindicator abi branch.  I'll do that in the next upload.
<rgreening> ev: bug #633712
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 633712 in usb-creator (Ubuntu) "FFe: grub bootloader support (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/633712
<CIA-28> ubiquity: jriddell * r4395 trunk/ (9 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: gui/qt/stepLanguage.ui: nicer icons and better layout on
<CIA-28> ubiquity: language page (LP: #628808)
<ev> rgreening: we discussed it in here a bit earlier in the day
<ev> we just need to reupload it
<rgreening> cool. just making sure it got to you. :)
<ev> sure thing :)
<rgreening> it seemed imp.
<rgreening> ;P
<Riddell> ev: shall I upload ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu ?
<ev> Riddell: ah yeah, please do
<ev> but do note that I forgot to debcommit the previous release
<ev> so you'll have to mangle the changelog slightly
<charlie-tca> ISO testing today; if you select the wrong keyboard layout, you can not go back and select the correct one in the Xubuntu desktop cd
<charlie-tca> bug 646027
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646027 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Keyboard can not be changed in Ubiquity (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646027
<charlie-tca> Froze at the keyboard layout screen
<ev> looking into it now
<EtienneG> cjwatson, mad props for your help yesterday.  i ill blog the solution for posterity one day
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4396 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-wrapper debian/changelog): Set the LANG before running oem-config-remove.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-24
<veebull> where can a person find some details about what options do what in the Server installer?
<veebull> I've looked thru the Server Guide and dug around in the Community Docs and not finding what I'm looking for
<holstein> hey veebull
<holstein> what are you looking for?
<veebull> for starters... when I boot a 32bit i386 Server install CD, after choosing the language the screen with the F1-6 options at the bottom...
<holstein> yup
<holstein> i would just google each one
<holstein> ive really only messed with a few
<veebull> Where can I find an explanation of those options?  E.g. F4 'minimal system', 'minimal virtual machine', 'oem install', etc.
<veebull> I've dug and dug, and I'm slowly finding bits and pieces here and there - I guess the 'OEM' install is a takeoff of the Kubuntu oem install stuff, but there appears to be next to no current info on it
<veebull> the minimal virtual machine appears to be related to some sort of JeOS install (stripped down and lots of drivers removed as un-necessary for a virtual machine environment, plus some optimizations - but again nothing in the official documents
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OemConfigServer
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i bit here about that http://blogbuildingu.com/articles/ubuntu-installation-guide
<holstein> veebull: i wouldnt try to figure out all the options
<holstein> theres plenty ;)
<veebull> am I expecting too much that installer options presented to the user should be in the 'official' documents like the Server guide, not hidden away on a wiki page that says 'yeah we need to get around to doing this some day'?
<holstein> i would just try and get the right install for your case
<veebull> I know... I'm just remembering the bad old days of SuSE's gargantuan 'tome' of a user manual ;)
<holstein> i learned alot reading about and trying some of thses
<holstein> these*
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/
<veebull> Also...  i picked the F4 'minimal install', and towards the latter portion up pops the tasksel screen... with options like none I've ran into before
<holstein> pretty sure they're all lucid now too :)
<holstein> veebull: OH
<holstein> like ssh server and LAMP or whatever?
<veebull> What exactly is a 'Virtual Machine Host' on that menu?  No info, no description, not mentioned anywhere
<holstein> well, i think its going to be just that
<veebull> Same sort of menu, but with a few little twists thrown in, and no description of what differentiates each one
<holstein> a server on which to host vitrual machines
<veebull> Does it have KVM, XEN, QEMU...?
<veebull> What makes it special from a Basic Ubuntu Server install?
<holstein> i suppose if you want it to
<holstein> i was checking out http://www.howtoforge.com/vboxheadless-running-virtual-machines-with-virtualbox-2.0-on-a-headless-ubuntu-8.04-server
<holstein> and i had assumed that would give you an option like that
<holstein> for xen maybe
<holstein> but again, ive never needed to find out yet ;)
<veebull> thats my point... for server stuff, should we have to be guessing what the install options do?
<holstein> well
<holstein> i think there is a bit of the idea that if you need it, you know what it is
<holstein> and you probably dont need any explanation
<holstein> but there's going to be man pages somewhere
<veebull> True... but man pages are only useful *after* you install the system... and find out that you didn't get what you wanted, and have to *re* install :(
<holstein> yeah
<holstein> i try and do several test installs anyways
<holstein> in vbox or something
<veebull> And as far as 'if I need it, I know what it is'... I might know what I would want, but whether thats what the developer(s) were thinking... who the heck knows
<veebull> So we're back to hunt-n-peck and guess and try and guess again...
<holstein> well, you can send an email
<veebull> I'm not against learning by doing and exploring... but it seems like the installer options are getting changed faster than the documentation for them
<holstein> and the wiki's are pulic editable
<holstein> so, in theory, you can research it, and report :)
<holstein> veebull: and that could be the deal
<holstein> the options have changed quite a bit from hardy to lucid
<veebull> email to who?  I've asked ubuntu.stackexchange.com, ubuntu forums, ubuntu-users list, ubuntu-servers list, irc ubuntu/ubuntu-server...
<holstein> and maybe thats just where he docs are right now
<holstein> a little behind
<holstein> veebull: the ubuntu sever list would be the one
<holstein> server*
<veebull> looks like the LiveCD is somewhat documented under boot parameters  in the community docs, but not the Server CD
<holstein> veebull: has it been a couple weeks?
<holstein> without a response?
<holstein> veebull: the liveCD is for a whole other target audience though
<veebull> 3-5 days with zero response
<holstein> veebull: yeah, you might want to wait a month
<veebull> you're kidding, right?
<holstein> about waiting a month
<holstein> ?
<holstein> we dont know who is on that team
<holstein> and if they get paid
<holstein> if its a hobby
<holstein> if they are slammed
<holstein> i say a month is generous
<holstein> i mean
<holstein> there's a couple ways of looking at this
<holstein> 1. theres no documentation for the server CD, what gives?
<holstein> OR
<holstein> 2. what can i do to improve the sever cd documentation
<holstein> and that might be more than you want to take on
<holstein> SO
<holstein> maybe a strongly worded email is enough
<holstein> heres the team page
<holstein> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-server
<holstein> looks pretty active
<veebull> Well, I'll have to give that a try as well.  I may need to wait a day lest I open mouth, insert foot and chew vigorously as I'm a bit miffed about the whole deal right now
<holstein> nah
<holstein> do what you feel is appropriate
<holstein> and i tottally agree
<holstein> sometimes you have to hang in the IRC channels for a couple days to though ;)
<veebull> I need to find a compelling argument to squash the 'if you need it you should already know it' attitude as I have ran into that once or twice already in this search...
<holstein> i think its because its all command line
<holstein> and a certain skill set is implied
<holstein> and an admin backgroud too maybe
<holstein> still
<holstein> should be documented
<holstein> veebull: check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam
<holstein> NEXT MEETING: Tuesday 2010-09-28 at 1800 UTC - #ubuntu-meeting
<holstein> i would think you could find some folk there to discuss these issues
<holstein> maybe hang til the end
<holstein> and catch someone in a query or something
<veebull> Worth sitting in or recording at least to get a feel for the personalities, at least.
<veebull> Well, I better git.  Bedtime for bozo and all that.
<veebull> Thanks
<ScottK> veebull: Particularly if you catch sommer on #ubuntu-server, he coordinates most of the Ubuntu Server guide development.  I'm sure he'd be glad to include stuff like this if someone would put something together.
<holstein> GN
<ev> and now to find out why 'ready when you are' isn't getting translated
<ev> incidentally, ntfsclone + nc = win
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4397 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/simple-plugins):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Don't let Jockey's automatic driver installation failing cause the
<CIA-28> ubiquity: entire prepare page to fail.
<ev> mat_t: ^ thanks for running into that :)
<cjwatson> ogra: can you review https://code.launchpad.net/~mwaddel/ubuntu/maverick/flash-kernel/vexpress-support/+merge/36472 ?
 * ogra looks 
<ogra> cjwatson, looks ok, do you know if we have a bug for the changelog ?
<ogra> ah, ignore me, i'm blind
<cjwatson> if you could deal with merging it, that'd be good
<ogra> on my way
<ogra> :)
<ogra> hmm, do we have any preseed option to avoid showing the "encrypt my homedir" checkbox ?
 * ogra wonders what else to do with bug 646421
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646421 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 1 other project) "oem-config process that zero's swap broken on armel preinstalled images (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646421
<persia> ogra, Unless ubiquity is in automatic mode, the preseeding just prepopulates the dialogs, so users can change the preseed values.
<ogra> ouch, ok
 * ogra knew that, just didnt remember it
<persia> Probably better to hunt down the bit in user-setup-apply that does that, and have it verify it's writing to a block device: if writing to a file, it should limit itself to the current size of the file.
<ogra> yes, sadly nothing i can tackle now (i'm in meetings from the full hour on until EOD) ... i was hoping for a quick frix through a preseed
<persia> I don't believe that to be possible, given the architecture.  I may be mistaken.
<ogra> no, indeed
<ogra> and indeed its not executed by ubiquity but by d-i
<cjwatson> it would be possible to add something preseedable in ubiquity to suppress the option
<cjwatson> not there right now though
<persia> Well, err, that gets complicated.  ubiquity (as oem-config in this instance) runs the controller, which interacts with the d-i component, but since at that point the d-i component is bundled as part of oem-config...
<ogra> ah, i found the function
<ogra> hmm, having GrueMasters /etc/crypttab would be helpful here
<ogra> but i bet he wiped the install after filing the bug
<ogra>                                 if swapoff $device; then
<ogra>                                         dd if=/dev/zero of=$device 2>/dev/null || true
<ogra>                                 fi
<ogra> thats the problematic part
<ogra> i wonder if we can safely assume that if $device doesnt start with /dev (or UUID=) it will be a file ...
<ogra> doesnt really feel safe though
<persia> Right.  Needs to test whether $device is a block device or a file (if [ -b "$device" ] ...)
<ogra> oh, indeed
 * persia doesn't believe dd can handle UUID= anyway
<ogra> and then just do a stat
<ogra> to get the size
<persia> In the [ -f ... bit yeah.
<persia> and if -b and -f both fail, whine about not being able to zero the swap and get on with life.
<ogra> thats a security hole though
<persia> The whine loudly through debconf, and add a warning handler to the oem-config controller.
<persia> s/^The/Then/
<persia> It's a state machine: you can go back, and decide not to encrypt the home directory.  Just talk to the user about it.
<persia> cjwatson, Just to make sure I understand your comment: you're saying that it would be possible to invent a preseed *to ubiquity* that would cause ubiquity not to display the UI component, rather than that preseeding some value of the selected choice would override ubiquiity's representation of the user selection to user-setup?
<cjwatson> persia: sure, perfectly doable
<cjwatson> haven't remotely thought about it to decide whether it's sane, since I'm not really doing much ubiquity stuff this cycle
<cjwatson> but ubiquity is entirely capable of talking to debconf itself
<ev> (see ubiquity/install_bootloader for one such example of it hiding UI based on a debconf preseed)
<ogra> well, i guess its the same amount of work for either of the possible fixes
<persia> cjwatson, Thanks for the confirmation.
<ogra> so i'd rather go with adding support for swapfiles to user-setup-apply
<mat_t> ev: totally involuntarily :)
<ev> :)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4398 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Make sure $LANGUAGE gets set in the parallel debconf child process,
<CIA-28> ubiquity: so that we get translated descriptions (LP: #646109).
<ev> it occurs to me that if ubi-timezone changes the locale, it wont be reflected in the parallel plugins; however, this strikes me as an intractable problem as a parent process cannot change the environment of its child.
<cjwatson> ev: is it a bug if a town shows up multiple times in the list that appears if you type at the timezone page?
<cjwatson> actually, heh, I bet I know why this is happening - we aren't showing enough detail
<cjwatson> I typed Cambridge and got "Cambridge (England, United Kingdom)" or similar twice
<cjwatson> but of course there are two Cambridges in England - the well-known one in Cambridgeshire, and the less-well-known one in Gloucestershire
<cjwatson> I wonder if the geonames data just doesn't distinguish ...
<ogra> and what about Cambridge near Boston ?
<cjwatson> not in "England, United Kingdom"
<ogra> indeed
<cjwatson> there are plenty of other Cambridges shown
<ogra> oh, you already have the country info
<ev> cjwatson: well, it should definitely do the right thing.  Can you please file a bug with the details?
<cjwatson> sure
<ev> for what it's worth, you can query the database at http://www.geonames.org/ and http://geoname-lookup.ubuntu.com/?query=cape%20town to see what it's actually producing vs what the real data is or what it's showing on the screen
<ev> thanks
<cjwatson> {"name" : "Cambridge", "admin1" : "England", "country" : "United Kingdom", "longitude" : "0.116670", "latitude" : "52.200000" }, {"name" : "Cambridge", "admin1" : "England", "country" : "United Kingdom", "longitude" : "-2.366670", "latitude" : "51.733330" }
<cjwatson> joy
<Riddell> ev: has there been any changes to the privilages in ubiquity recently?  it's not starting on today's live CD  bug 646827
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646827 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity KDE frontend does not start (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646827
<ev> yes, we call setgroups now
<cjwatson> bollocks, my fix to ubiquity's upstart job doesn't seem to have had any effect
<ev> Riddell: interesting, looking into it now
<cjwatson> not getting plymouth on shutdown here
<ev> ouch
<ev> and scott is only reachable via 4square or something silly like that
<cjwatson> yeah, fuck that, I'll work it out myself
<cjwatson> :-)
<ev> hahaha
<cjwatson> (actually e-mail works too)
<ev> I do believe that's one of the first times I've seen you properly curse in here
<cjwatson> I try to censor myself :)
<ev> I guess plymouth has that effect ;)
<cjwatson> you might say that.  though I'm mostly being irritated right now by something I know Scott's irritated by as well
<cjwatson> namely bug 554172, which I'm fairly sure is causing bug 544139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554172 in upstart (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 5 other projects) "system services using "console output" not starting at boot (affects: 210) (dups: 17) (heat: 943)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554172
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 544139 in consolekit (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "Active VT tracking can fail at startup (affects: 48) (dups: 6) (heat: 216)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544139
<ev> UGH, thanks for thinking stdout was a file on disk, partimage
<ev> oh I think I saw this one, actually
<ev> I recall him talking about exposing a kernel bug in that you could not successfully reopen /dev/console, and having a bit of a spat with Andy over it
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4399 trunk/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): depends on latest libindicator-dev for ABI change (LP: #637692)
<cjwatson> that's the one
<rgreening> hey ev
<ev> rgreening: hiya
<rgreening> been trying to make a 10.10 netbook image using usb-creator-kde from Lucid. No success. its version 0.2.22.1
<rgreening> ev: any ideas?
<rgreening> i get init fail
<rgreening> cannot find init
<rgreening> drop to initramfs
<ev> rgreening: have you checked that the md5sum of the ISO matches what's on the website?
<rgreening> ive tried a couple of isos.. daily and beta
<ev> what does cat /casper.log say?
<rgreening> 1 sec
<rgreening> ev: lot's of can't open files or directory
<ev> at boot, can you break into the menu (press a key when you see the keyboard icon) and use the "check CD for defects" option
<rgreening> sure
<rgreening> ev: it start the splash screen for the test then reboot
<rgreening> ev: md5sum matches
<ev> rgreening: if you mount the usb disk on a booted system, you can do a md5sum -c /path/to/usb/md5sum.txt
<rgreening> sure.. 1 sec
<rgreening> running...
<rgreening> ev: everything comes back ok
<ev> rgreening: can you pastebin the /casper.log off of there after a failed boot attempt
<ev> just mount -o remount,rw the usb disk and copy it onto there
<rgreening> ok. give me a few min. ty
<ev> sure thing
<rgreening> ev: what's the full cmd?
<rgreening> I can't seem to get it to mount
<rgreening> /deb/sdb1 is the disk
<rgreening> ev: can't seem to mount /dev/sdb1
<ev> rgreening: your disk is likely to be mounted at that point, probably on /cdrom
<ev> mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<rgreening> I made this without persistence. does that matter? Also, nothing shows up for /cdrom in mounts
<ev> rgreening: if it's not already mounted, then mount it in /mnt or whatever.  Are you sure it's sdb1?  Do remember that the disk order can change based on the order your bios gives them, it could be sda1.
<rgreening> 1 sec.. i can verify
<rgreening> I have /dev/sda (1,2,5,6 which is the existing system) and /dev/sdb (1) the usb stick I assume.
<rgreening> let me try something else.
<rgreening> hmm... ev, acer 1 does something funky
<ev> huh?
<rgreening> If I have the storage disk inserted, the usb stick fails. if I remove the storage disk (SDHC 16 GB card) then it works
<rgreening> I guess the detection picks up the storage disk and fails and never redetects the USB stick
<rgreening> not sure how to address/fix that
<ev> doubtful.  It sounds like a bug in casper or usb-creator.  Can you please get /casper.log off there from a failing boot attempt and pastebin it?
<rgreening> ev: when it's failing I can't mount anything.
<ev> what error do you get?
<rgreening> wrong command I believe. let me try again
<ev> what are you typing?
<rgreening> mount -o remount,rw /cdrom or with /dev/sdb1/cdrom
<rgreening> first says not in proc mounts and second invalid argument
<rgreening> /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<ev> can you type out the exact command you're entering.  Not with "or with" in the middle of it.
<rgreening> mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<rgreening> mount -o remount,rw /cdrom
<ev> the first one is bogus
<ev> what happens when you type the second one?
<rgreening> cant find crdom in /proc/mounts
<ev> rgreening: so mount /dev/sdb1 /cdrom
<rgreening> input/output error
<ev> rgreening: what's the output of mount without arguments
<rgreening> rootfs on /, none on /sys /proc /dev /dev/pts and fusectl on /sys/fs/fuse/connections
<rgreening> nothing else
<ev> cjwatson: why do you leave the effective UID and GID as the regular user in regain_privileges_save?  This breaks the now following setgroups([])
<cjwatson> hm, that looks like a bug
<ev> so 0, 0, 0?
<cjwatson> should be symmetrical with drop_privileges_save
<cjwatson> I think so
<ev> I wasn't sure if I was missing some ancient unix rune
<ev> okay, though I am quite curious to know what case you were considering then that we're forgetting now ;)
<cjwatson> it was probably just a brainfart
<cjwatson> the only reason I introduced the _save variants was that KDE got pissed off if it saw real uid 0
<rgreening> ev: I was able to mount the SDHC card, just not the USB stick. So I copied the log to the SDHC card and pasted here: http://pastebin.com/Khr0yH9G
<ev> cjwatson: fair enough
<ev> rgreening: what on earth...
<ev> that looks like the mount point went away
<ev> which I guess would be consistent with your IO error
<rgreening> ev: which I believe is the point at which the system is seeing the SDHC card instead of the USB stick
<rgreening> If I boot without it inserted, it works fine
<rgreening> which is strange.
<ev> well, it could've been a bug in casper/usb-creator
<ev> but that looks unlikely here
<rgreening> heh
<CIA-28> ubiquity: evand * r4400 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/misc.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Set the effective UID in regain_privileges_save so we don't try to
<CIA-28> ubiquity: setgroups([]) as a regular user (LP: #646827).
<rgreening> ev: with btrfs work as /boot partition or should I stick with ext type fs
<ev> rgreening: I don't believe the btrfs support in grub landed in time.  I could be wrong though.
 * holstein just tried btrfs
<holstein> gave it a couple days
<holstein> actually, it took a day and a half to install ;)
 * holstein tried it on an EEEpc
 * holstein back to ext2 with no swap :)
<cjwatson> ev,rgreening: it didn't - blocked on legal
<cjwatson> you can use it as / as long as your /boot is something grub understands
<rgreening> cjwatson: ok. thanks. I have / as btrfs and will use ext for /boot
<rgreening> cjwatson: what was the 'legal' that blocked it?
<rgreening> diff licences?
<cjwatson> grub is GPLv3, the btrfs patch uses stuff from GPLv2-only code, needs Oracle's + Intel's approval to release under terms of GPLv3
<cjwatson> we have informal acks from the developers but they've promised something formal and we haven't got it yet
<rgreening> ah. that makes sense
 * holstein made a small ext3 /boot part - 200mb?
<holstein> somewhere in there
<rgreening> holstein: mine is 98mb
<rgreening> but I watch and trim the /boot images
<cjwatson> generally seems a bit early for btrfs.  we were enabling it in order to make it easier to help out with development, rather than because we expected real users to use it just yet
<rgreening> I'm installing on a test system, so quite ready to roll the dice
<holstein> rgreening: did you say solid state drive?
<rgreening> holstein: it's an 8GB solid state
<holstein> im interested to see how it works for you
<rgreening> ill know soon enough
<holstein> if it goes like my install did, you'll know when the installer starts reporting % complete ;)
<rgreening> ev: the installer window has a scrollbar. shouldn't it have maximized instead to show the demo during install?
<rgreening> the install window is centered but only takes half the screen width
<holstein> i remember reading %60, i went to sleep, got up and read %70
<rgreening> as a result, the text is cut off
<rgreening> unless I scroll over. very unpleasing :)
<holstein> OH
<holstein> rgreening: is btrfs in the live installer now too?
<rgreening> holstein: I'm installing from the ubuntu netbook beta and it's there
<holstein> cool
<rgreening> I chose just install ubuntu and not the try ubuntu
 * holstein used a maverick alternate daily
<cjwatson> 80GB solid state.  fast *and* you can develop usefully on it. :)
 * rgreening likey
<rgreening> holstein: install completed. rebooting.
<holstein> rgreening: interesting
<rgreening> holstein: seems to bott and run fine.
<rgreening> boot
<holstein> rgreening: good to know
<holstein> i bet its something to do with my particual SSD HD then
<holstein> particular*
<rgreening> mebee
<rgreening> holstein: it's running SLOOOOOOOOW
<rgreening> omg.. not sure if its mutter or btrfs or something else
<rgreening> i think mutter
<holstein> rgreening: :/
 * rgreening gonna try the kubuntu one next. compare responsiveness
<holstein> seemed like i was experiencing crazy slow write speeds
<holstein> responsiveness seemed fine mostly
<rgreening> mutter/X is utterly slow and unresonsive
<holstein> yeah, that could be non-btrfs related
<ehbello> hello guys :)
<ehbello> I've noticed about the existence of Burg and I would like to add support for it in the ubiquity installer...
<ehbello> somebody can tell me some recommendation to start?
<ehbello> I assumesuppose that if BURG is a superset of GRUB, replacing all ocurrences of ubiquity source code I will get my target, but this will remove the support for GRUB :P
<ehbello> s/assumesuppose/assume/
<ehbello> xd
<ehbello> erh... ubi-summary crashed...
<ehbello> why are bug reports of ubiquity privated?
<ehbello> private
<ehbello> I can't see bug #578130 :-/
<ubot2> ehbello: Bug 578130 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/578130 is private
<superm1> ogra, are you seeing debconf communicate crashes after oem-config in your prebuilt images?
<superm1> seems to happen during the removal of oem-config for me, with both the aptdaemon or the removal method
<superm1> apport refuses to submit them though (assertion errors)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-25
<persia> superm1, I've not heard of any reports of that, and end up chatting with folks using those preinstalled images daily.  How are you constructing the preinstalled?  Are you using jasper?
<superm1> persia, i'm reproducing it using a standard daily x86 image actually
<superm1> i was asking ogra since that's the only place i know people are reliably testing oem-config (gtk) regularly
<persia> He may know more than I.  Aren't there also folk in -testing that are running OEM installs as one of the test cases?
<superm1> i tricked apport into reporting it (https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/641478)
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 641478 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "debconf-communicate crashed with SIGABRT in __kernel_vsyscall() (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,New]
 * persia has a suspicion that the various hack-arounds in jasper differ from those in casper sufficiently to cloud the issue
<superm1> well the big difference there to here is whether there is a user 'oem'
<superm1> which might actually be playing into this potentially
<persia> For jasper-initiated things, I think ogra forced running as root to avoid having to clean up after the creation of an oem user.
<superm1> i've got a snapshot in a VM up to this point, i can see if it reproduces with the user 'root' for oem-config instead of oem easily
<superm1> it looks like running as root prevents the crash
<superm1> that does lead to other problems though, like the sound applet being broken
<persia> And networking, and ...
<superm1> yeah and all that fun stuff
<persia> On the other hand, it becomes obvious where the paths differ, so the bug becomes more traceable (and it's known that jasper images can't help)
<superm1> removing the oem user shouldn't be too much trouble on these jasper images, is there a reason it can't be done?
<persia> ogra was in a hurry that day?
<superm1>  assuming this other issue can get cleaned up, it would probably improve the experience on the jasper images to switch to oem if possible
<persia> Really, there's N things wrong with jasper, even if you ignore the architecture, coding style, and all implementation details.  I've had firm promises that it will receive a complete rewrite.
<persia> That said, I doubt ogra will want to change it unless it's required to avoid regression at this point, and if other tools cause that regression, he's likely to want them reverted rather than change jasper.
<persia> (but I'm guessing: I don't really have a transcript of ogra's stream-of-conciousness printing out next to my desk)
<cjwatson> persia: jasper jasper livecd-rootfs arm I need a smoke
<cjwatson> persia: there you go (sorry ogra ;-) )
<cjwatson> hm, insomnia does odd things to my sense of humour apparently
<persia> cjwatson, Ah, so you have the teletype :)
<ogra> superm1, i have seen it once when i worked around the issue with creating an oem user so that might prove your theory
<ogra> cjwatson, i smoke in my office :)
<ogra> (fridays are just insane for me sorry if i give a weird impression on these :) )
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4400 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-wrapper debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Prevent a crash of debconf-communicate when removing oem-config.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: (LP: #641478)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4402 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/i18n.py):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Raise privileges when running the language page in only-installable
<CIA-28> ubiquity: mode. (LP: #647792)
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4403 ubiquity/debian/changelog: add bug number
#ubuntu-installer 2010-09-26
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4404 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-28> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-28> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu10.
<CIA-28> ubiquity: superm1 * r4405 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.4.2
 * persia worriedly looks for ogra's user-setup-apply changes
<persia> Oh, heh, never commited to user-setup: clearly don't belong in ubiquity yet.
<superm1> i think he should be able to switch to the user 'oem' now after all the above, i don't see any more problems running oem-config like now
<persia> I'm not sure he will, given the last discussion about running as "oem" with him led to a patch to run as root OR oem depending on whether oem had been created (and jasper doesn't).
<persia> I just thought he had a fix for bug #646421, but apparently not.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 646421 in user-setup (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 3 other projects) "oem-config process that zero's swap broken on armel preinstalled images (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/646421
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-19
<ev> stgraber: thanks for the ubiquity fixes!
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4952 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Manually connect the activate-link signal on the advanced
<CIA-45> ubiquity: partitioning tool link on the automatic partitioning page.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: GtkBuilder signal mapping appears to be broken (LP: #852054).
<stgraber> cjwatson: hi! I was wondering, is there an easy way I can run netcfg in the exact same way d-i does without starting d-i entirely?
<cjwatson> not really, I'm afraid
<cjwatson> netcfg is quite close to the start of d-i though so it's not too time-consuming
<stgraber> ok, back to trying to get d-i to run in lxc then ;)
<cjwatson> you need a debconf frontend in place, it probably relies on details of cdebconf, and I bet it isn't robust against all sorts of things only true in d-i
<stgraber> yeah! got d-i to start in an lxc container ;)
<stgraber> and netcfg seems to work fine in there
<highvoltage> hmm, that's interesting. so someone could install an lxc host like it's a VM?
<highvoltage> *guest, that is
<stgraber> well, if you have a separate block device for the container, I guess it'd work yes
<stgraber> in my case, I don't and I didn't allow the container to see any of my block devices, so I can install using iscsi on my iscsi server but that's about it ;)
<ev> I'm working on a fix for bug 837406, which actually appears to be the partitioning page's fault.  At the same time, I'm trying to construct a test to ensure that the installer window does not grow beyond the minimum netbook resolution we've set as the lower bound as we hit these sizing bugs multiple times a release, and I'd like to catch them a lot sooner :)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 837406 in ubiquity "installer dialogue buttons fall off bottom of the screen on netbooks with small displays" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837406
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1532 ubuntu/ (57 files in 2 dirs): Update help text translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1533 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu64
<cjwatson> ev: do you have any notion about bug 848938?  I looked at it a bit on Friday, but I couldn't find documentation of the NM API we're using
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 848938 in ubiquity ""Download updates" unavailable after connecting to WiFi" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/848938
<cjwatson> it's Critical and beta-2, so we need to either deal with it or explicitly defer it
<ev> http://projects.gnome.org/NetworkManager//developers/api/09/spec.html
<ev> I'll have a look after this page sizing stuff
<ev> should be fairly straightforward
<ev> might take the opportunity to better handle online/offline globally within ubiquity while I'm there
<cjwatson> aha.  great, thanks
<cjwatson> if you don't do an upload before you finish today, BTW, please let me know whether there's anything blocking me doing one, since I expect beta-2 CD builds to start tomorrow morning
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4955 trunk/debian/changelog: typo
<ev> cjwatson: will do, thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://www.stgraber.org/download/installer01.tar.gz if you unpack that in /var/lib/lxc, then run rebuild.sh from /var/lib/lxc/installer01 and finally run lxc-start -n installer01, you'll get d-i running in a container
<stgraber> cjwatson: everything seems to work fine as long as you don't try to partition anything (as the container isn't allowed access to block devices)
<cjwatson> what's in that tarball?
<stgraber> LXC config, a replacement init script, an initrd.gz from the installer (guess I could just have left a link to archive.u.c for that one), a preseed file and a script that unpacks the initrd and converts it into a container
<stgraber> rebuild.sh basically unpacks the initrd into the rootfs directory (root of the container), then replaces /sbin/init by a script that tweaks the environment to simulate what we usually have on a cd and copies a preseed file to the / of the container
<stgraber> lxc-start then simply starts that container showing you d-i executing the preseed. calling "lxc-stop -n installer01" from another shell is currently the only safe way of killing the container (reboot/halt don't work at the moment)
<cjwatson> might be worth a target in debian-installer/build/Makefile to build it
<cjwatson> or debian-installer/build/config/x86.cfg or whatever's appropriate
<cjwatson> grabbed, thanks, may have a look at some point :)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4956 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: The first partitioning page does not translate its options ahead of
<CIA-45> ubiquity: time, so ensure that the placeholder text isn't so long as to create
<CIA-45> ubiquity: the installer window to grow excessively large before partitioning
<CIA-45> ubiquity: is reached (LP: #837406).
<stgraber> oh, that was the problem, interesting
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4957 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Use the new network-manager interface on the prepare page to disable
<CIA-45> ubiquity: options that need an Internet connection when one is not available
<CIA-45> ubiquity: (LP: #848938).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4958 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4959 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: flash-kernel
<CIA-45> ubiquity: 2.28ubuntu32.
<ev> flash-kernel is busted, uploading a fix now
<ev> ubiquity's shell syntax checker caught it (yay)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4960 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog): Update to fixed flash-kernel.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4961 trunk/tests/pyflakes.exclude: ignore unused import in tests/test_ubi_partman. It's needed by GtkBuilder.
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm finally doing some ipv6 tests with d-i. I'm getting a permission denied on dhcpv6-info as it's 644 instead of 755, I'm guessing that's a bug? :)
<stgraber> (result is no working ipv6 when using dhcpv6 at least)
<cjwatson> oops
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1270 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog print-dhcp6c-info print-dhcpv6-info): Make print-dhcp6c-info and print-dhcpv6-info executable.
<stgraber> cjwatson: when making them executable before starting netcfg, dhclient seems to run just fine but after that I still don't have an IPv6 address on the interface or DNS config in /etc/resolv.conf
<stgraber> cjwatson: though all the details are correct in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient6.leases
<stgraber> syslog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693245/
<cjwatson> le sigh
<stgraber> dhclient6.leases: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693246/
<stgraber> dhclient.leases: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693249/
<stgraber> resolv.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693250/
<cjwatson> hm, the syslog looks plausible enough
<cjwatson> this usually requires strace
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1271 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu3
<cjwatson> last time I saw this it was the DHCP client tearing stuff down, but I thought I'd fixed that
<stgraber> let me see if I can get the same happening in a container (that was in a VM), if I do, strace/gdb/whatever will be extremely easy :)
<cjwatson> heh, yeah, though strace in d-i is easy enough
<cjwatson> anna-install strace-udeb
<cjwatson> or anna/choose_modules=strace-udeb as a boot parameter
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4962 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.30
<ev> right, home. Text me if the world catches fire.
<cjwatson> k
<cjwatson> thanks
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693257/ (strace -fF of netcfg)
<cjwatson> hmm, I misread the syslog anyway, print-dhcp6c-info apparently didn't print anything
<cjwatson> ... or even print-dhcpv6-info
<cjwatson> stgraber: I could use -v on strace as well
<cjwatson> where the heck did my CD-RWs go?  having to use a DVD-RW and it takes forever to blank
<stgraber> cjwatson: with -v http://paste.ubuntu.com/693261/
<cjwatson> 14733 execve("/lib/netcfg/print-dhcpv6-info", ["/lib/netcfg/print-dhcpv6-info"], ["pid=14732", "reason=PREINIT6", "interface=eth0", "/build/buildd/isc-dhcp-4.1.1-P1/"...]) = 0
<cjwatson> wonder if that's truncated
<stgraber> cjwatson: I'm guessing print-dhcpv6-info isn't supposed to print "end" before printing useful stuff?
<cjwatson> would sort of expect stuff like PATH
<cjwatson> it prints end at the end
<stgraber> well, for me it prints it at the beginning and at the end
<cjwatson> it's the last line in the script ...
<cjwatson> and your strace doesn't show it printing anything else
<stgraber> running: "dhclient -6 -cf /varlib/netcfg/dhclient6.conf -sf /lib/netcfg/print-dhcpv6-info" gives me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693263/
<cjwatson> ARGH.  accidentally SIGQUITting dvd+rw-format is NOT GOOD
<cjwatson> one coaster
<cjwatson> in fact one unejectable coaster, eek
<cjwatson> oh, it's still running in the background I think
<cjwatson> hate hardware
<cjwatson> oh, that's interesting, it runs print-dhcpv6-info twice
<cjwatson> I think print-dhcpv6-info needs to check $reason
<cjwatson> try http://paste.ubuntu.com/693267/ ?
<stgraber> ok, I only see it run once now, though I still don't get an IP on eth0 and resolv.conf still only has ipv4 dns servers
<cjwatson> can I have an updated strace?
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693273/
 * stgraber needs to make a udeb for pastebinit (though that probably means porting it to C ;))
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1272 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog print-dhcpv6-info):
<CIA-45> netcfg: print-dhcpv6-info: Exit immediately if reason is not BOUND6, RENEW6, or
<CIA-45> netcfg: REBIND6.
<cjwatson> urgh, truncated strings
<cjwatson> stgraber: (a) for subsequent straces could I have -s1024 as well (b) could I have an updated syslog?
<cjwatson> silly strace defaults
<cjwatson> 14921 sendto(7, "<15>Sep 19 19:20:59 netcfg[14921"..., 84, MSG_NOSIGNAL, NULL, 0) = 84
<cjwatson> ^- tantalising
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693275/ (I wiped the syslog just before my last netcfg test)
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1273 ubuntu/ (autoconfig.c debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> netcfg: Don't bother unlinking /var/lib/netcfg/dhcp6c-finished unless we're
<CIA-45> netcfg: using dhcp6c.
<cjwatson> Sep 19 19:21:06 main-menu[332]: (process:14919): ip: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<cjwatson> hmm, may not be relevant
<stgraber> cjwatson: new strace http://paste.ubuntu.com/693278/
<cjwatson> wait, with ISC-DHCP the dhclient-script is meant to *actually bring the interface up* isn't it?
<cjwatson> I think WIDE was entirely different
<cjwatson> that would explainn the lack of IPv6 address but not the lack of IPv6 nameservers
<stgraber> oh, indeed. Just ran dhclient with the -sf and everything got set just fine (now to reset everything so we can still debug ;))
<cjwatson> oh, in fact with ISC, dhclient-script deals with resolv.conf as well
<cjwatson> sigh
<cjwatson> I suspect this may not have worked properly with WIDE either :-/
<cjwatson> however, it's not very obvious what to do if both DHCPv6 and DHCPv4 give us nameservers
<cjwatson> the stock dhclient-script keeps nameservers from only the second one to run
<cjwatson> though isc's udeb script could use some improvements on that front
<stgraber> ideally you'd also like to handle the case where you get 3 DNS servers from either dhcpv4 or dhcpv6 so that the first 3 nameserver entries in resolv.conf contain a mix of ipv4 and ipv6
<cjwatson> so I guess we want http://paste.ubuntu.com/693284/ in netcfg and http://paste.ubuntu.com/693285/ in isc-dhcp, at least to start with
<cjwatson> it doesn't handle combining results from the two, but it should be better than what we have now
<stgraber> yeah, I guess that'd be a good start. Can you paste the complete files so I can copy them to my VM for testing?
<cjwatson> and is closer to the current main dhclient-script
<cjwatson> (I couldn't bear to copy the horrible sed thing, and I doubt it would work with busybox sed anyway.  grep -i is much simpler)
<stgraber> yeah, I also noticed that d-i's busybox doesn't have an ipv6 aware version of ping, doesn't really help for automated testing :) at least netcat seems fine
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693290/
<cjwatson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/693291/
<cjwatson> netcfg and isc-dhcp respectively
<stgraber> ok, I have an IPv6! and resolv.conf is the one received from dhcpv4
<cjwatson> whee.  that's the best we'll manage for beta-2 IMO
<cjwatson> anything else that should be rolled in at the same time?
<stgraber> if you can wait 10 more minutes, I can quickly test all my testcases on that patched netcfg
<cjwatson> ok, sure
<cjwatson> I'll go downstairs then, back in a while
<stgraber> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/693299/
<stgraber> cjwatson: so only problem I saw happening (just once) was eth0 being brought down by something
<stgraber> trying a v6-only install now to make sure there isn't something else horribly broken later in the installer
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4963 ubiquity/ (d-i/update-control debian/changelog debian/control): Build-depend on the GTK3 version of libindicator.
<stgraber> yeah, got ubuntu server to install on a v6-only network! will have to try again once we have these fixes in a new netcfg as that VM is far from clean ;)
<cjwatson> OK, that sounds a hell of a lot better than the prior state, so I'll go ahead and upload that lot
<cjwatson> thanks!
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1274 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog print-dhcpv6-info):
<CIA-45> netcfg: print-dhcpv6-info: Actually apply IPv6 address and resolv.conf entries
<CIA-45> netcfg: received from the DHCPv6 server.
<CIA-45> netcfg: cjwatson * r1275 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu4
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r222 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog control):
<CIA-45> apt-setup: Make apt-setup-udeb Architecture: any so that we can use different
<CIA-45> apt-setup: multiarch defaults on different architectures.
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r223 ubuntu/debian/changelog: last commit fixes LP: #853738
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r224 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu8
<infinity> Anyone fixing the ubiquity FTBFS?
<infinity> I'll take that as a "no, please fix".
<infinity> Or..
<infinity> ev: You already have a fix comitted?
<infinity> ev: Is that being tested and uploaded?
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r225 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog rules): Fix non-i386 builds.
<CIA-45> apt-setup: cjwatson * r226 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.49ubuntu9
<cjwatson> infinity: 20:00 <ev> right, home. Text me if the world catches fire.
<cjwatson> (3h20m ago)
<infinity> cjwatson: Ahh, I wasn't in the channel to see that.
<cjwatson> infinity: can you pastebin the test failure?
<cjwatson> yeah, I noticed you joined later
<infinity> cjwatson: Though, you'd think he was aware of the FTBFS, since he committed a fix.
<cjwatson> maybe he didn't notice the subsequent failure
<infinity> And I think I closed that terminal...  It's been a long day.
<infinity> Is there a make target to run the testsuite?
<infinity> Ahh, tests.
<infinity> I think.
<cjwatson> 'debian/rules tests', I think, although I can't vouch for its dependencies
<cjwatson> look not too bad
<infinity> http://lucifer.0c3.net/~adconrad/tests.log
<infinity> Just looks like a seriously self-hating testsuite.
<cjwatson> hm, mysterious
 * cjwatson fires at pbuilder
<cjwatson> I mean it basically means some bit early on fell over, but not clear what
<infinity> I blame... Everything.
<infinity> People shouldn't be expected to think on Monday.
<cjwatson> that's OK, most people don't
<infinity> *rimshot*
<cjwatson> grr.  $ sudo pbuilder --update
 * cjwatson yawns
<cjwatson> infinity: OK, I think I remember how to fix this kind of thing
 * cjwatson cargo-cults code to mock plugin methods
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4964 trunk/ (4 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Move setup_power_watch out of the ubi-prepare plugin into a new
<CIA-45> ubiquity: ubiquity.upower module, allowing us to patch it out more easily while
<CIA-45> ubiquity: running tests. Patch ubiquity.nm.add_connection_watch and
<CIA-45> ubiquity: ubiquity.nm.has_connection in the GTK frontend tests as well.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-20
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4965 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.49ubuntu9,
<CIA-45> ubiquity: netcfg 1.68ubuntu4.
<cjwatson> ev: I could use a retroactive review of r4964 when you see this, even if the effects of that review aren't in time for beta-2
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1534 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1535 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu65
<CIA-45> ubiquity: cjwatson * r4966 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.31
<ev> cjwatson: looking now.  Thanks for that, by the way. I had a go at it last night, but pbuilder was taking ages to do much of anything.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4968 trunk/ (10 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Move watching Internet connectivity to the frontends themselves,
<CIA-45> ubiquity: which then ask each plugin to act accordingly (LP: #854706).
<bdmurray> cjwatson: could you look at bug 851679?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 851679 in grub2 "Unable to boot after upgrade, Reloc Offset error on Grub" [Critical,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851679
<cjwatson> bdmurray: not until tomorrow
<bdmurray> cjwatson: okay that works for me
<cjwatson> (anyway most grub2 upgrade bugs are user error)
<cjwatson> I'm not sure it's worth escalating boot failures on grub2 to critical unless they're happening to lots of people
<cjwatson> after all many bugs in a boot loader are boot failures - there's a danger of red fatigue
<bdmurray> Okay, I'd choose critical because he couldn't access any OS
<cjwatson> by that metric I'd have hundreds of critical bugs most of which are user error - I'm not sure this is a good use of critical
<bdmurray> okay, I see your point
<cjwatson> if it's widespread, I'd totally agree
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4969 trunk/ (tests/test_gtkui.py ubiquity/plugins/ubi-wireless.py): Fix tests and unbreak the wireless page.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4970 trunk/ (151 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<ev> ^ unit tests save the day again
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4971 trunk/ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py: Fix missing import
<ev> ^ as does pyflakes :)
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4972 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.33
<skaet> thanks ev,  was looking at the diff trying to figure some things out and spotted the note here.
<CIA-45> usb-creator: superm1 * r358 usb-creator/ (bin/usb-creator-helper debian/changelog): Fix usb creator crash in KVMTest().
 * stgraber spent 30 minutes trying to figure out why the d-i automated testing was failing pretty weirdly only to notice that apparmor apparently matches the containers and so was blocking the dhclient script...
<stgraber> cjwatson: there seem to be a conflict between rdnssd and dhclient
<stgraber> cjwatson: I only see it in a container at the moment but that's very likely because of a race condition (the container basically runs from my cache without even accessing my SSD)
<stgraber> cjwatson: it results in some conflict in /etc/resolv.conf and netcfg thinking it failed to do a DHCP request
<stgraber> cjwatson: I can only reproduce that when I'm in single stack IPv6 with stateful dhcpv6
<stgraber> cjwatson: removing rdnssd from my filesystem "fixes" it
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-21
<ev> skaet: sure thing!
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4973 trunk/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Disable setting the ubiquity/online debconf question for now. We're
<CIA-45> ubiquity: not actually using it for anything yet (LP: #855277).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4974 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/panel/panel.c):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Disable the power indicator as it's causing g-s-d to spawn, which
<CIA-45> ubiquity: races against our own spawning of it (LP: #854717).
<jibel> ev, I filed 2 bugs against wubi bug 855295 which is a regression and bug 855301
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855295 in Ubuntu Oneiric "Desktop not localized after a fresh installation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855295
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 855301 in wubi "universe not in sources.list after a fresh installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855301
<jibel> this is with the tar.xz images
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4975 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.34
<ev> jibel: thanks!
<ev> jibel: out of curiosity, why is https://jenkins.qa.ubuntu.com/job/oneiric-desktop-amd64_wubi-default/ no longer running?
<ev> and once it's in a right and proper state, can we have it send failures to ubuntu-installer@lists.ubuntu.com?
<jibel> ev, it uses the iso but for some reason --isopath doesn't work naymore
<jibel> anymore*
<ev> ah, do file a bug for that
<ev> though I'd much prefer tests on the disk images at this point
<jibel> I looked at it last week and I think we could make the option --isopath accept a tar.xz file, so it would use a disk image. What do you think ?
<ev> works for me
<jibel> I'll propose a patch and will update the automated test.
<jibel> after b2
<ev> awesome, thanks!
<ev> of course :)
<jibel> ev, I'd like to update the testcase for wubi installation from disk images, is there a detailed spec somewhere or is everything in the 'wubi improvement' blueprint ?
<ev> jibel: sadly not. I've made some notes here, but it's hardly a design document: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1oVHavsFMdCuqeco1vKI_r82dTCMrDj8HPtIaqBqvTO8/edit?hl=en_US
<ev> The redesign spec lives here, but its implementation wont start until next cycle: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1Q8hpGoBLjA5Ijkz6YYXflWfF3mi7luHQnfJuVVPeH3A/edit?authkey=CPepm6cE&hl=en_US&authkey=CPepm6cE
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r227 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs): Pre-allocate the swap file in disk image installs.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r228 trunk/src/wubi/backends/ (common/backend.py win32/backend.py): Set the root and swap disks to the correct sizes in disk image installs.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r229 trunk/src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py: Whoops. Helps if you actually run the command.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r230 trunk/ (6 files in 4 dirs): Add unit tests to wubi.
<stgraber> cjwatson: hey, did you see what I posted yesterday regarding a potential conflict between rdnssd and dhclient when doing DHCPv6? (only reproducable in a container, not in a VM)
<ev> ^ had that cooking for quite a while, just finally merged
<stgraber> yeah! unit tests!
<ev> :)
<ev> there's just one for the moment
<ev> but I hope to quickly grow it
<ev> as endlessly running wubi in a vm is not fun
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r231 trunk/tools/check_wine: Don't fuss with file globbing.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r232 trunk/Makefile: Run the test suite with every build.
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r233 trunk/src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py: coerce swap size into a string.
<cjwatson> stgraber: I did, but not feeling very well at the moment so I kind of failed to understand it
<cjwatson> I suspect our resolv.conf handling is basically crap
<stgraber> cjwatson: ok. I'll probably poke at it again a bit later today, I have an ipv6 address and a resolv.conf so the only problem is netcfg thinking it doesn't have connectivity.
<kyleN_> ere
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4976 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Don't show the battery warning when the system is not battery
<CIA-45> ubiquity: powered (LP: #848000).
<gema> can anyone tell me what this sentence from the installer slides mean: "Ubuntu is all about working for real people", because the translation to spanish is quite funny but I have realised I don't even know what the English means
<gema> is it ubuntu as a project, or is it ubuntu the operating system, or is it ubuntu as an abstract concept?
<gema> I am also curious on who would be an example of "real people" vs  "unreal people"
<ev> gema: christiangiordano (on Canonical) wrote the copy for that
<charlie-tca> That is a sarcastic statement that is hard to explain
<charlie-tca> I think it refers to Ubuntu as both the project and the operating system
<gema> ev: I will talk to him, thanks
<gema> charlie-tca: sarcastic how?
<charlie-tca> refering to "real people" versus those who are not using Ubuntu
<gema> charlie-tca: I think it was an attempt of making a good marketing sentence but I am not sure it conveys any useful idea as is
<charlie-tca> It sort of says if you are not using Ubuntu, you are not real people, you are something less than real
<gema> charlie-tca: exactly, so it is not quite right :)
<charlie-tca> I agree, it is a good attempt at marketing, but not quite right.
<cjwatson> I suspect it is "real people" as contrasted with geeks
<charlie-tca> I think it wants to say something like "Ubuntu is about people that want to actually get their work done"
<cjwatson> which is an offensive distinction that's been part of Ubuntu's marketing since nearly the beginning
<cjwatson> see also "Linux for human beings"
<gema> yep
<cjwatson> the context is "At the heart of Ubuntu’s philosophy is a belief that computing is for everyone. With advanced accessibility tools and options like your preferred color scheme, text size, and language, Ubuntu is all about working for real people.", so it's not just that, but I definitely think rewording would be worthwhile
<gema> cjwatson: yes, sorry for not posting the context, I was just struggling to suggest a good translation for the last bit when I realised that I didn't understand it in English
<gema> I will speak to christian
<charlie-tca> Oh, one of those things that are trying to say Linux is not just for advanced users
<cjwatson> yeah, that would be fine, it's the "real people" "human beings" etc. stuff that's (perhaps unintentionally) offensive
<charlie-tca> I can see that. I don't think it is intentional, but is it not right, either
<ogra_> well, you could also rephrase it as "Ubuntu is not for virtual people"
<ogra_> :)
<charlie-tca> I think I fought this battle a while back, too. I lost
<charlie-tca> It seems to be a difficult concept for marketing to say "Ubuntu is all about ease of use for all users"
<gema> I raised a but, following christian's advice: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/+bug/855685
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 855685 in ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu "Slideshow: "Ubuntu is all about working for real people"" [Undecided,New]
<charlie-tca> I will put a comment on it
<gema> ok
<gema> ogra_: xDDDD
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4977 trunk/tests/test_upower.py: Add a test for has_battery in upower
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4978 trunk/tests/test_upower.py: Improve has_battery test.
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4978 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Move network watch initialization for the KDE frontend to the
<CIA-45> ubiquity: correct place (LP: #855763).
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-22
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4980 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-language.py):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Showing and hiding the release notes and update the instaler links
<CIA-45> ubiquity: are now handled in the Internet connectivity callback (LP: #856213).
<jibel> ev, could you have a look at bug 856340, it may affect all derivatives.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856340 in wubi "wubi failed with "list index out of range" on kubuntu installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856340
<gema> is a fresh install of ubuntu, alone, supposed to start with grub and 4 options, 2 for booting ubuntu and 2 for memtest?
<cjwatson> currently yes, although I think we could perhaps use a bit of cleverness to cut that down to a single memtest option
<cjwatson> the menu should normally be hidden if you don't have any other OSes installed, though
<ev> jibel: eep, where did the torrents go
<ev> ah, apparently we dropped those in '08
<gema> cjwatson: agreed, not sure whether to report a defect or discuss it after beta testing
<cjwatson> gema: is the menu not hidden for you then?
<gema> cjwatson: no, it appears there with 4 items
<gema> cjwatson: I believe it is grub2
<cjwatson> gema: hmm.  please report a bug on the grub2 package, attaching /etc/default/grub and /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<gema> cjwatson: ack
<cjwatson> gema: oh, and the output of 'sudo os-prober'
 * gema takes notes 
<gema> cjwatson: thanks
<CIA-45> wubi: evand * r234 trunk/ (5 files in 4 dirs): Properly parse the output of 7z's iso listing (LP: #856340).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4981 trunk/ (debian/changelog src/wallpaper/wallpaper.c):
<CIA-45> ubiquity: Enter the GTK main loop to avoid the wallpaper setting resources
<CIA-45> ubiquity: being cleaned up (LP: #854179).
<CIA-45> ubiquity: evand * r4982 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.7.36
<infinity> ev: Around?
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-23
<ev> infinity: I am now
<ev> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/80641817/buildlog_ubuntu-oneiric-amd64.ubiquity_2.7.36_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz - only happens in a pbuilder / on the buildds, but what. on. earth.
<ev> looking into it
<ev> lots of a11y bugs were filed overnight, but I'm hoping Mackenzie knows of a way to provide access to widgets via ATK without knowing their textual form beforehand
<ev> so that we don't break the testing stuff by fixing them
<cjwatson> it's not yet another dbus failure is it?  I think we need to stub out dbus.SystemBus and all its kin a bit more comprehensively, rather than trying to whack-a-mole all the call sites
<ev> might be. Was just looking into whether gtk_ui's custom excephook was blatting over the one in tests/test_gtkwidgets
<ev> but good point
<ev> ah ha! It's something else in the stack breaking these tests
<ev> presumably GtkBuilder, which doesn't seem to be calling __init__ on any of the custom widgets
<ev> we really, really need integration tests. If a new copy of GTK gets uploaded, I want ubiquity's test suite run immediately with it before it's allowed in the archive.
<ev> pygobject 3 looks like the culprit here
<Peanut> cjwatson: these disks are 2000398934016 bytes, 2000.4 GB
<cjwatson> right, so that will be covered by the fix I just made to partman-partitioning upstream, but as I say I don't think there's an easy workaround
<Peanut> 'just', as in how long ago?
<cjwatson> 14:05 <CIA-3> cjwatson * r2cd9f3f partman-partitioning/ (debian/changelog lib/disk-label.sh): Don't force GPT on disks between 2TB (decimal) and 2TiB (binary) inclusive.
<cjwatson> three minutes
<cjwatson> the grub-installer patch in lucid I was referring to was   * Fix GPT detection to account for changed fdisk output (LP: #538100).
<cjwatson> if you can show me a syslog of the failure then I can check whether that atches
<cjwatson> *matches
<Peanut> Ah yes, that's very quick, thank you - maybe I'll have to try backporting that into karmic64. But I'm also going to try to convince the cluster owner to get onto LTS instead of karmic64 - I'm fine with GPT, as long as I can create a bootable system in the end. I'm re-running the install now but creating the 7GB partition *again* takes a bit of time before I can show you the changelog.
<cjwatson> sure
<stgraber> ev: did I miss something or is bug 856669 not supposed to be possible? (.label is set in __init__) reminds me of that weird manual partitioning bug in the Qt frontend that was pretty similar (and that's probably still around)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856669 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in do_set_property(): 'StateBox' object has no attribute 'label'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856669
<ev> stgraber: it's a bug in pygobject
<stgraber> oh, that'd explain it then :)
<ev> stgraber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/695628/ are my thoughts so far
<Peanut> cjwatson: 'Unable to install GRUB in /dev/sda, executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' failed. This is a fatal error."
<Peanut> "grub-installer: grub-setup: error: Embedding is not possible, bu
<Peanut> t this is required when the root device is on a RAID array or LVM volume."
<cjwatson> Peanut: ah, you probably don't have a BIOS Boot Partition created if you have a pre-existing DOS-based preseed file, OK
<stgraber> ev: fun... I guess you already poked desktop/pitti to get that fixed?
<cjwatson> tedious
<ev> stgraber: indeed!
<Peanut> cjwatson: does your anwser imply that this is something I can fix in the preseed recipe?
<cjwatson> Peanut: probably, but it might be easier to apply a pickaxe
<cjwatson> d-i partman/early_command string sed -i 's/2TB/4TB/' /lib/partman/lib/disk-label.sh
<cjwatson> something like that (and I apologise for that being incredibly gross)
<cjwatson> the 4TB number is fairly arbitrary, it's just bigger
<cjwatson> once you have disks that are actually bigger than 2TiB then you probably will really need to switch to GPT
<cjwatson> but you don't have to deal with that problem right now
<Peanut> Oh, that is a nice pickaxe - but then that means I have to have to create our own partman package, as the machine-to-be-installed gets it as a package from the install server (who is proxying it from an Ubuntu installer).
<cjwatson> no it doesn't
<cjwatson> that's a line that can go in your preseed file
<cjwatson> it hacks the code on the fly
<Peanut> ooh, shiny
<ev> stgraber: I've updated bug 856669 accordingly
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 856669 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with AttributeError in do_set_property(): 'StateBox' object has no attribute 'label'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856669
<stgraber> ev: thanks
<Peanut> cjwatson: Thanks very much for your help, the install just completed.
<cjwatson> great
<CIA-45> partman-base: cjwatson * r1353 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/base.sh parted_devices.c):
<CIA-45> partman-base: Handle /dev/zram* the same way as /dev/ramzswap* (exclude from
<CIA-45> partman-base: partitioning, and don't disable swap devices there).
<CIA-45> partman-base: cjwatson * r1354 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 151ubuntu2
 * ev wonders aloud if tests or performance tests using complete plugins (so d-i module side and all) would be worthwhile and whether it would be better to do a sed to correct the paths or just unpack the built ubiquity and use fakechroot
<infinity> ev: Have some time to discuss https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/820514 ?
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 820514 in ubiquity "oem-config-remove-gtk not found during preinstalled desktop initialization" [High,Confirmed]
<infinity> ev: I apologise for my last comment being a bit on the grumpy side, I think I woke up on the wrong side of the release management bed yesterday. :P
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1211 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer):
<CIA-45> grub-installer: Simplify /proc and /sys mounting; make sure they're consistently mounted
<CIA-45> grub-installer: for the entire life of grub-installer, and consistently unmounted on
<CIA-45> grub-installer: exit (LP: #851704).
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1212 ubuntu/ (81 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.68
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1213 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu1
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1214 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Really allow grub/grub2 choice for ext4 (lost in merge).
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1215 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.68ubuntu2
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1203 natty-proposed/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-45> grub-installer: Restore the ability to choose to install GRUB Legacy by preseeding
<CIA-45> grub-installer: (grub-installer/grub2_instead_of_grub_legacy=false), removed in 1.60 as
<CIA-45> grub-installer: a side-effect of removing a warning message. This is still useful e.g.
<CIA-45> grub-installer: when installing inside Xen (LP: #857548).
<CIA-45> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1204 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.60ubuntu4
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1466 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-45> hw-detect: Load xenbus_probe_frontend if we're running under the Xen hypervisor
<CIA-45> hw-detect: (LP: #857662).
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1467 ubuntu/hw-detect.sh: xenbus_probe_frontend probably needs to go in the initrd for xen-blkfront
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1468 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu3
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1466 natty-proposed/ (debian/changelog hw-detect.sh):
<CIA-45> hw-detect: Load xenbus_probe_frontend if we're running under the Xen hypervisor
<CIA-45> hw-detect: (LP: #857662).
<CIA-45> hw-detect: cjwatson * r1467 natty-proposed/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.81ubuntu2.1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-09-24
<CarlFK> preseed file - is there a line continuation char?  like \ in python
<cjwatson> CarlFK: yes, \, with minor restrictions.  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/preseed-creating.html
<CarlFK> thanks
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1536 ubuntu/ (5 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.0.0-12 kernels.
<CIA-45> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1537 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu66
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-17
<CIA-13> installation-guide: cjwatson * r512 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog en/appendix/preseed.xml): Document network-console/authorized_keys_url feature (LP: #1042480)
<CIA-13> installation-guide: cjwatson * r513 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100518ubuntu8
<davmor2> hey guys is it know that there are scrollbars on the slideshow now?
<ogra_> davmor2, yeah
<ogra_> bug 1008717
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1008717 in ubiquity "Ubiquity displays scrollbars inside of slideshow" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1008717
<davmor2> ogra_: nice thanks
<ogra_> not nice ... but welcome :)
<davmor2> ogra_: I've subscribed myself now any way if I ever get another spare 2 seconds once it's fixed I can try a fresh install again :)
<ogra_> well, i dont think anyone looked deeply into this yet
<ogra_> its a pretty onld but (for quantal) already
<ogra_> *old bug
<ogra_> (god, my typing)
<davmor2> ogra_: don't go blaming god for your typing unless your fingers suddenly became god ;)
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> Anyone knows a sensible way to launch a gnome-terminal from within ubiquity-greeter?
<ogra_> just hack an xterm call into the upstart job ?
<ogra_> or some such
<xnox> ogra_: tried that didn't work well enough, as ubiquity-dm is too smart to notice that I launched gnome-terminal instead of ubiquity
<ogra_> bah
<ogra_> there was another top level script where you could inject stuff
<ogra_> wow, unpacking the ubiquity source package stalls my ac100
 * xnox is adding a cheeky subprocess.call()
<ogra_> mean xz compression
<xnox> ogra_: packing ubiquity source package stalls my i5
<ogra_> heh
 * xnox it worked!
<ogra_> cool
<ogra_> leave it there and add a cmdline option to start it ;)
<ogra_> and then commit ;)
<xnox> hmm....
<ogra_> sounds like a helpful debugging tool
<xnox> ogra_: but I think it should be part of ubiquity-dm or the upstart job, not from within ubiquity =/
<ogra_> not sure, you would probably want it to work in oem-config too
<ogra_> and you want it to have the exact same env as ubiquity
<xnox> hmmm... ok
<ogra_> though starting it alongside in the same env rergardless which mode ubiquity runs in would likely be cleaner
<ogra_> so -dm would probably be better
<xnox>  os.environ['GTK_MODULES'] = 'gail:atk-bridge'
<xnox> vs
<xnox> GTK_MODULES=canberra-gtk-module:canberra-gtk-module:overlay-scrollbar
<ogra_> hmm
<ogra_> but that shouldnt affect the normal session
 * xnox yeah! =)
<xnox> that fixes that bug =)
<ogra_> accessibility or 'maybe-ubiquity' ... or 'only-ubiquity' ... or 'oem-config-wrapper'
<xnox> let's see if I get scrollbars in the slide
<xnox> slideshow.
<xnox> was there a reliable way to reproduce those?
<ogra_> i dont get why that bit would get executed in a normal install
<xnox> which bit?
<ogra_> os.environ['GTK_MODULES'] = 'gail:atk-bridge'
<ogra_> it shouldnt get there
<xnox> ogra_: define "normal" install?
<xnox> upstart starts -> ubiquity upstart job launches -> two code patsh
<xnox> upstart starts -> ubiquity upstart job launches -> two code paths from there on
<xnox> install ubuntu: continue ubiquity-dm session and do an install
<ogra_> there is an if above os.environ['GTK_MODULES'] = 'gail:atk-bridge'
<ogra_> none of the conditions apply to a normal install
<xnox> try ubuntu: quit ubiquity-dm -> launch lightdm -> auto-login
<xnox> ogra_: default boot option is maybe-ubiquity
<xnox> aka greeter "try or install ubuntu"
<ogra_> oh, since when ?
<ogra_> ah
<xnox> since a long time ago.....
<ogra_> thats the part i never see on arm :)
<xnox> ah =) true, cause on arm it's probably "only-ubiquity" which takes you straight to install
<ogra_> since we dont support live sessions as default (only for debugging your crashed install)
<xnox> similar to how ubiquity behaves when launched from "try ubuntu" session
<ogra_> yeah
<ogra_> right, but if its maybe-ubiquity then you indeed got to that point
<ogra_> the comment above is misleading
<davmor2> ogra_: grab your magnifier it's in that tiny dot just to the left of the oojimibob you can't miss it
<ogra_> # Accessibility infrastructure
<ogra_> haha
<ogra_> i dont need a magnifier ... i'll use my god fingers :P
<xnox> ogra_: well the comment is out of date.
<ogra_> yeah, obviously
<davmor2> ogra_: hahahahaha
<xnox> previously we only needed extra gtk modules for a11y, now we also need one extra for scrollbars
<ogra_> yup
<xnox> anyway I made ubiquity look sexy again =)
<ogra_> but that if condition is nonsense then
<ogra_> i mean, that lists all modes ubiquity runs in
<ogra_> so its always true :(
<ogra_> err
<ogra_> :)
<xnox> ogra_: != noninterractive
<ogra_> oh, yeah
<xnox> =)
<ogra_> so we might as well negate it
 * xnox win!
<ogra_> makes the code smaller and better readable
<xnox> do all spins have overlay scrollbars?
<infinity> By "spins", do you mean "flavours"?
<ogra_> no, but i would expect g-s-d to be clever enough to simply ignore the module if its not there
<xnox> infinity: yeah
<xnox> ogra_: well gtk, not g-s-d.
<ogra_> looking at that code i also wonder why we read /proc/cmdline 4 times
<xnox> it's just they might get scrollbars in the slideshow....
<xnox> ogra_: I was trying to do credit/debit LOC similar to launchpad behaviour. I am non stop refactoring in ubi-partman.py
<infinity> Wasn't scrollbars in the slideshow something people were complaining about earlier in the cycle?
<xnox> yes.
<ogra_> infinity, still are :)
<infinity> Check.  I just read some backscroll. :P
<CIA-5> partman-efi: cjwatson * r671 ubuntu/ (check.d/efi debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> partman-efi: check.d/efi: Fix parsing bug in code to find the EFI System Partition
<CIA-5> partman-efi: size, spotted by Steve McIntyre.
<CIA-5> partman-efi: cjwatson * r672 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 25ubuntu2
 * xnox off to coach University of Westminster female volleyball team ;-)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-18
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5668 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Drop reconfiguration of usplash and splashy; they were removed from the
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Ubuntu archive in natty and precise respectively.
<cjwatson> I wonder if I can do a full UEFI test install entirely in kvm
<cjwatson> I'm not actually entirely convinced I've tried that before ...
<cjwatson> hmm, black screen, not promising
<cjwatson> ah, -no-kvm helped (or else I was too impatient)
<xnox> cjwatson: partman-lvm|crypto|md like showing /confirm /confirm_nochanges /confirm_nooverwrite, should those warning be shown in manual partitioning or not?
<cjwatson> if and only if the corresponding ones for plain block devices are shown
<xnox> they are not.
<xnox> thanks.
<cjwatson> Ah, with an up-to-date OVMF this is less painful
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5669 trunk/scripts/plugininstall.py: Slight refactoring.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5670 trunk/scripts/plugininstall.py: And similar slight refactoring for apt-clone.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5671 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/plugininstall.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Bind-mount /run while running grub-installer, so that the resolver works
<CIA-12> ubiquity: (LP: #1047550).
<CIA-12> ubiquity: xnox * r5672 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Set create/edit title on the partitioning dialogs (LP: #1048464)
<xnox> now it works...
<CIA-12> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1744 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move to 3.5.0-15 kernels.
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh hey, I was about to do the omap4/master ABI bumps.  You're on it?
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh, except you only promoted the master kernels...
 * infinity does the other.
<cjwatson> There was an omap4 bump?  I looked and didn't see onw.
<cjwatson> *one
<infinity>  3.5.0.210.9
<cjwatson> Oh.  Only in -proposed.
<infinity> Well, the other was only in proposed too, until someone released it while I was asleep.
<infinity> I assumed that was you.
<infinity> Anyhow, releasing omap4 too.
<cjwatson> Wasn't me, no.
<cjwatson> Anyway, if you want to take care of the rest of d-i and seeds, be my guest.
<infinity> Will do.
<infinity> Was going to be my breakfast task. ;)
 * cjwatson attempts a debug build of grub2 from a chroot in the "execute a shell" menu item in d-i
<cjwatson> what could possibly go wrong
<danjared> :-)
<ogra_> cjwatson, "attempts a build" as in compile in d-i ?
<cjwatson> in a chroot
<cjwatson> but yes
<infinity> Hrm.  Why does CIA still hate me, but not you?
<cjwatson> infinity: Apparently you have to hack it to point to the new site name, cia.vc rather than cia.navi.cx
<cjwatson> But the errors from failing to do this and the site just being randomly down are more or less indistinguishable
<infinity> cjwatson: Oh.  Shiny.  Shall we SRU for this?
<cjwatson> Might be a plan.
<cjwatson> Bug 1042026
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1042026 in cia-clients "bzr-cia: Uses old hostname (cia.navi.cx)" [Unknown,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1042026
<cjwatson> Hey, we haven't synced that fix?
 * cjwatson does so.
<cjwatson> SRU if you like, I no longer care :)
<cjwatson> d-i> Hmm.  Something about apt-get build-dep grub2 makes it reboot.
<cjwatson> I think I'll work around that with another scratch installation rather than having to care ...
<cjwatson> And fixed the cause of the mysterious reboot now (in libsepol).
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-19
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1221 ubuntu/ (77 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.78
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1222 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-5> grub-installer: Drop grub-installer/bootdev_directory preseeding. Wubi no longer uses
<CIA-5> grub-installer: this, and we no longer care about grub4dos.
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1223 ubuntu/debian/po/ (43 files): Revert lots of useless .po file deltas from Debian.
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1224 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.78ubuntu1
<xnox> cjwatson: do we need fuse module similar as described in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=686314 to make os detection also work? there are a few reports of Win7/8 not os-detected.
<ubot2> Debian bug 686314 in os-prober "Requires the fuse module to be loaded in order to detect Windows 7" [Normal,Open]
<CIA-5> partman-auto: cjwatson * r637 ubuntu/ (18 files in 4 dirs): merge from Debian 103
<cjwatson> xnox: fuse is built-in on Ubuntu kernels, and anyway in practice we already do attempt to load it due to changes to partman-basicfilesystems
<CIA-5> partman-auto: cjwatson * r638 ubuntu/debian/changelog: resolve unnecessary delta
<CIA-5> partman-auto: cjwatson * r639 ubuntu/debian/po/ (bo.po cy.po): msgmerge
<CIA-5> partman-auto: cjwatson * r640 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 103ubuntu1
 * cjwatson is on a translation update kick before the beta freeze sets in, in case you're wondering
<cjwatson> partly because the Tibetan translators asked me about status there and there's a bunch of stuff that requires merging for good Tibetan translation
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r267 ubuntu/debian/ (36 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 1.46
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r268 ubuntu/debian/po/bo.po: msgmerge
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5673 trunk/ (155 files in 3 dirs): Update translations from Launchpad.
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r269 ubuntu/debian/po/wo.po: remove debian/po/wo.po, removed from Debian long ago
<CIA-5> user-setup: cjwatson * r270 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.46ubuntu1
<CIA-5> anna: cjwatson * r839 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog po/fr.po po/hr.po po/sq.po): merge from Debian 1.43
<CIA-5> anna: cjwatson * r840 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43ubuntu1
<cjwatson> apt-setup is a bit much for me right now though
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1180 ubuntu/ (29 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.40
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1181 ubuntu/debian/po/ (bo.po cy.po kn.po): apply Ubuntu branding to new translations
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1182 ubuntu/Mirrors.masterlist: update Mirrors.masterlist to Debian 2.40
<CIA-5> choose-mirror: cjwatson * r1183 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.40ubuntu1
<cjwatson> OK, I think that's the ones that are practical for quantal
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5674 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: choose-mirror 2.40ubuntu1,
<CIA-5> ubiquity: flash-kernel 3.0~rc.4ubuntu24, grub-installer 1.78ubuntu1, partman-auto
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 103ubuntu1, partman-efi 25ubuntu2, user-setup 1.46ubuntu1.
<cjwatson> upload time
<xnox> cjwatson: are there any translation updates for ubiquity?
<xnox> e.g. more custom strings translated for the ubiquity-debconf.po ?
<cjwatson> I did that this morning
<xnox> ok. sorry missed.
<cjwatson> it was hidden among a slew of merge commits
<xnox> good to go then.
<xnox> =)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5675 trunk/ (14 files in 10 dirs): bump to 2.12
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5676 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12.0
<bdmurray> is bug 1046627 by design?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046627 in ubiquity "Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-20
<psivaa> ubuntu ubiquity: Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-15-generic to initrd.img:File exists at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.5.0-15-generic.postinst line 614.
<psivaa> is this some thing to be concerned?
<xnox> psivaa: is that on panda board?
<psivaa> xnox, no, amd64
<xnox> yes, it is to be concerned about. please file a bug
<psivaa> xnox, ok thanks
<psivaa> xnox, raised bug 1053317 for that
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1053317 in ubiquity "Failed to symbolic-link /boot/initrd.img-3.5.0-15-generic to initrd.img:File exists at /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-3.5.0-15-generic.postinst line 614. on amd64 installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1053317
<psivaa> today's wubi installation seem to get an old quantal (20120903.4), this is a pre-beta1 image. i guess this needs to be updated somewhere?
<cjwatson> It shouldn't have dates hardcoded at all
<cjwatson> And there's no 20120903.4 available for download anywhere on cdimage.  Odd!
<psivaa> i got this information from /var/log/installer/media-info also i remember seeing grub 1.99 which could also suggest that its an old image
<psivaa> ?
<cjwatson> Can I see the Wubi log?
<mpt> ev, "Install Ubuntu inside Windows [maps to resize_use_free or use_biggest_free]" ... that isn't right, is it? It maps to something_something_restart_into_wubi
<ev> mpt: hmm
<ev> yeah, looking at the code that doesn't seem right
<ev> it just checks for windows
<mpt> ev, https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1bZ4yQIVgGaUGSYu3qiUHnQt3ieBZoqunP_DcleHCr3I/edit#bookmark=id.35db66d9d3b3
<mpt> I'm designing a fix for bug 1040996
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1040996 in ubiquity "Test Case uri-001 Ubiquity Resize Install - Resizing partition choice not available" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1040996
<mpt> basically just replacing "Windows" with "{name of other OS}" in each of those options, *except* for the Wubi one
<psivaa> cjwatson, do you mean windows side logs?
<cjwatson> I don't remember where the Wubi log lives.  I think it's Windows-side, yes.  The Ubuntu-side installer logs wouldn't hurt either.
<cjwatson> Should be in %temp% apparently.
<psivaa> the installation has picked up a locally stored iso, apparently we should not have one for wubi, so that explains
<cjwatson> OK
<cjwatson> Yes, Wubi generally uses separately-downloaded filesystem builds these days
<psivaa> ok, thanks and sorry about the confusion :)
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1225 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog grub-installer): Don't try to use local outside a function (LP: #1053317).
<CIA-5> grub-installer: cjwatson * r1226 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.78ubuntu2
<bdmurray> is bug 1046627 by design?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1046627 in ubiquity "Install Ubuntu XX.XX alongside SYSTEM YY screen missing" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1046627
<xnox> bdmurray: no. I can see that screen in my tests....
<bdmurray> I'll target it to quantal then?
<xnox> bdmurray: I think it might be user error. Because I think option "Use biggest free space" was used, which in quantal now goes straight to install.
<xnox> bdmurray: target to quantal and assign to me, such that I don't forget to comment / follow up on it.
<bdmurray> xnox: I just saw a screen with radio buttons and 'upgrade to 12.10' or 'install 12.10 and lose all your data'
<xnox> bdmurray: you need to have enough disk space for alongside install. eg. 16GB disk or bigger.
<xnox> bdmurray: then you should get three options.
<xnox> if you don't get a third one for alongside, then it's a bug =)
<bdmurray> xnox: ah, yes my disk was rather small
<xnox> =) it needs to pass size check of big enough for two installs =)
<cjwatson> xnox: finally got round to posting review feedback on your fix-value-errors branch
<xnox> cjwatson: thank you. Interesting, I will check it.
<cjwatson> in the meantime I'm going to do an upload to pick up my grub-installer fix, since that breaks installation
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5677 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: grub-installer
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 1.78ubuntu2.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5678 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12.1
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5679 trunk/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Add manual crypto partitioning (LP: #1042649)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5680 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.12.2
 * xnox wishes cia did stuff on push, not on commit
<stgraber> xnox: that's why you should use bound branches when working on branches linked with cia ;)
<xnox> stgraber: cia should not dictate how I develop locally
<CIA-5> ubiquity: xnox * r5413 precise-proposed/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/plugins/ubi-timezone.py):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Don't let oem-config crash from an invalid server return on the timezone
<CIA-5> ubiquity: page. (LP: #887879)
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-21
<CarlFK> http://mail.python.org/mailman/listinfo/chicago
<xnox> is apt-install in ubiquity/success_command the only / best way of preseeding additional packages?
<cjwatson> well, installer components should just run apt-install
<cjwatson> what are you trying to do?
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-22
<CIA-5> debian-installer: adconrad * r1746 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move omap4 kernels to 3.5.0-211.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-09-23
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r500 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog postinst):
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: Check for Open Firmware path of MacOS (X) devices before adding them to
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: yaboot.conf, and avoid updating NVRAM if no Open Firmware path can be
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: found for the bootstrap partition (thanks, o jordan; LP: #956481).
<CIA-5> yaboot-installer: cjwatson * r501 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.1.22ubuntu2
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-16
<ozysimpson> Could some one please point me to a document or help me in Setting up RAID on an existing Ubuntu Machine, the machine only had 2TB hard drive, i saw my friends machine just die last week and lost most of his data, I am being little cautious here went and brought another disk 2TB now my ubuntu is able to see the disk, could some one tell me how to setup as RAID 1 mirror please
<rostam> HI I am creating kickstart/preseed for ubuntu 12.04 server. During disk partition, I am still asked on "The selected device already contains the following LVM logical volume...." How could I automate that? and also if I have two disks, I like the installation on /dev/sdb, how to set that up? thx
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-18
<cjwatson> infinity: Do you think you could find some time to review https://code.launchpad.net/~srwarren/debian-installer/tegra/+merge/175967 ?  I think you took the baton on that at one point, and I don't feel competent to review it.
<cjwatson> infinity: And I feel bad about leaving it hanging for two months
<srwarren> cjwatson, infinity, I also would love to send some follow-on patches such as enabling a graphics-console-based installer for some boards that have working HDMI, and/or enabling the installer on some other boards now that USB support is available on them
<srwarren> But, I'm holding off until the base patch-series is merged, so I know that there's no issue with the code structure, so I don't waste any time continuing down that road if it's not the correct approach
<infinity> srwarren: Fair enough.  I'll try to make the time this week while I'm at Plumbers.
<srwarren> great, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-20
<kentb> xnox: if / when the following merge proposal goes through, will it go into 13.10 or 14.04 (wasn't sure due to feature freeze, etc):  https://code.launchpad.net/~xnox/hw-detect/fix-firmware-order/+merge/181886
<xnox> kentb: that merge will go into 13.10 and then get SRU into 12.04 as far as I understood the plan.
<kentb> xnox: ok. cool. just making sure. thanks!
<xnox> kentb: do you have a way to test that branch, to make sure it's want you need / want?
<kentb> xnox: not currently.  If there is a way to do it, I'd be glad to help out.  I personally was kind of looking at 13.10 as our way of giving this some bake time with ultimately having it all polished up for 14.04.
<xnox> kentb: ok.
<cjwatson> kentb: Words cannot express how happy your last mail just made me
<cjwatson> kentb: I think grub2 is the main thing still missing for 12.04
<kentb> cjwatson: glad I could make your day :-)  I really appreciate the help, and yeah, I think the grub2 pieces are the last items to put into place.  Again, thanks for all the work on this.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-09-22
<xnox> cjwatson: I see errors from apt-get when trying to fetch debs from my mirror (which redirects to https / launchpad), yet wget seems to follow all redirects correctly. http://paste.ubuntu.com/6139686/
<xnox> or is this just the case of http -> https redirection that apt doesn't seem to support as hinted in comments of bug 1217741
<xnox> bug #1217741
<xnox> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1217741
<xnox> ?
<xnox> I really do not want to switch to https, since I don't have trusted / signed certificates for my domain.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-16
<ogra_> hmpf, why dont we have a serial version of the mini iso
<ogra_> i'm trying to adjust it, but whatever mkisofs produces for me doesnt boot
<ogra_> even if i just use it unchanged
<ogra_> cjwatson, do we anything special to mkisofs recently ?
<infinity> ogra_: We don't use mkisofs for the miniiso, we use genisoimage.
<infinity> ogra_: See build/config/x86.cfg (search for MINIISO) in debian-installer.
<ogra_> yeah, i tried to scrap that out of the d-i buildlog
<ogra_> but neither works
<ogra_> i created an USB syslinux boot thingy by hand now
<infinity> ogra_: Anyhow, I'm a bit confused by your need for a "serial" ISO...
<infinity> ogra_: Booting with console=ttyS0 should Just Work, no?
<ogra_> infinity, how do i inject that ?
<ogra_> i was to lazy to set up a tftp server
<infinity> Oh, for mini.iso, yeah, I guess I could see the chicken and egg issue there. :P
<ogra_> dd'ing the iso to usb as i usually do keeps the iso filesystem
<infinity> I don't tend to think of serial-only people as people who use CD drives.
<infinity> Or physical media in general.
<ogra_> yeah, i got new firewall HW ... :)
<ogra_> i thought i could just mount the iso, copy the contents, modify txt.cfg and isolinux.cfg and re-roll the iso
<ogra_> but no matter what command i use it wouldnt boot
<infinity> Well, that would leave you without the el torito bits.
<davmor2> ogra_: the missus unplugs the internet ever time you try and work out of hours too then ;)
<ogra_> haha
<cjwatson> ogra_: afaik nothing's changed recently
<ogra_> well, i got it installed now
<ogra_> (not sure what i need a 64bit 4G dual core firewall for with my 2MBit ... but the old one is giving up)
<ogra_> (and the hardware is just lovely)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-18
<fish_> hi
<fish_> has the target mountpoint changed between precise and trusty?
<fish_> the installer executed my late script successfully but the files it suppose to create aren't there
<fish_> with precise everything worked before
<fish_> hrm actually some files are there. so maybe I can't overwrite network/interfaces?
<fish_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2219851 <- meh...
<fish_> is there really no other way?
<fish_> and running lvcreate in the late script doesn't seem to work either. guess lot of things have changed
<fish_> so according to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netcfg/+bug/1361902 my issue seems to be fixed
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1361902 in netcfg (Ubuntu) "14.04 /etc/network/interfaces is always overwritten by Preseed" [Undecided,Fix released]
<fish_> but it's not in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ubuntu-installer/amd64
<cjwatson> I fixed that in utopic
<cjwatson> I suggest trying utopic and seeing if it works for you.  if it does then we can consider a backport
<fish_> cjwatson: will try - but first I need to fix the issue I haven't found a workaround for. but maybe you can help with that as well :)
<fish_> I'm running chroot /target lvcreate ... in my late script but somehow that seems to fail (about to add remote logging to figure out details)
<cjwatson> I don't know why that wouldn't work off the top of my head
<cjwatson> the lvm tools should be installed provided that you're doing some kind of lvm-based partitioning
<cjwatson> so I guess find out more about what the failure is
<fish_> ok, that's already helpful. I worried that this doesn't work anymore intentianally
<cjwatson> right, not as far as I know
<fish_> so I have two errors, one about leaking fds: File descriptor .. leaked on lvcreate invocation. but from that I got, that's more a warning and doesn't seem to be related
<fish_> but then I get "/dev/ubuntu-vg/my-volume: not found: device not cleared"
<cjwatson> the fd leak can be ignored
<cjwatson> ok, um ... not sure what that is, sorry, maybe file a bug with full logs (syslog + partman)
<fish_> cjwatson: from what I find it seems to be a udev issue. probably udev would have to run for that to be successful or something?
<fish_> I guess lvcreate triggers some udev events which are suppose to create the /dev/ubuntu-vg/my-volume symlink but it doesnt't
<fish_> but there is --noudevsync, let me try that
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-19
<psivaa> cjwatson: curious if you'd be able to take a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/1359712 please?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1359712 in base-installer (Ubuntu) ""base-installer: error: /cdrom/install/filesystem.squashfs has failed to be mounted as squashfs." is seen on trusty server instalaltions" [Undecided,New]
<psivaa> cjwatson: plars mentioned someone was asking for trusty server install failures
<psivaa> s/for/about
<cjwatson> psivaa: ack
<fish_> re
<fish_> cjwatson: not directly installer related but just saw you were involved in 'biosdevname on poweredge'. so I just installed trusty (sucessfuly this time ;)) but now my 2nd interface sometimes is called eth1, sometimes em2
<fish_> so well, there is this problem now and I'm wondering whether I should care to fix it or jsut disable biosdevname
<cjwatson> I would just disable it if it is causing trouble
<fish_> franky, given that dell 'invented' this doesn't make me more confident in using it - even on dell boxes.
<cjwatson> it ... wasn't really my idea to enable it by default
<fish_> what should it solve anyway? it's not very clear to me.. the device ordering should be the same across all my systems if the hw is the same. and if I change the hw, I reinstall the systems anyways
<fish_> cjwatson: ok, all the discussion sounded like that :) thanks for confirming, I'll just disable it
<cjwatson> network device enumeration isn't necessarily stable across reboots even with the same hardware
<cjwatson> can depend on such things as which order the PCI bus happens to respond in
<fish_> cjwatson: I've heard about that but I never saw that happen across reboots
<fish_> IIRC the order gets encoded as udev rules during install anyway, right? but I never saw it during reinstalls either
<fish_> well, actually a few years ago I had such issue once when bootstrapping debian but it was somehow caused by odd kernel parameters (aka me)
<cjwatson> my understanding is that the udev rule approach is not in fact reliable and can e.g. result in interfaces getting stuck with renamed_foo names
<fish_> hrm well, I see how it makes sense to have something like biosdevname.. well, but since I was thinking 'I need to reinstall those systems, let's just install trusty now' and this already took me longer than I hoped I'll stick with the good ol' eth naming for now
<fish_> but things are really odd with trusty. why on earth does it run dhcp even though /etc/network/interfaces doesn't set that up?
<fish_> ah never mind, that's my fault
<cjwatson> psivaa: ah, just a d-i kernel abi bump needed, I'll do that
<psivaa> cjwatson: ack, thanks.
<fish__> now I hoped I've fixed the lvm volume creation in my late script but now the ubuntu-vg vg can't be found
<fish__> is it possible to set the default lvm volume group name? it defaults to the hostname which I don't want (and don't think is a good idea in general)
<fish__> I can't even find the sources for whatever is defining the volume group name
<fish__> could someone point me to that?
<fish__> finally I found it: partman-auto-lvm/new_vg_name - would be great of those things are documented somewhere. it's not in here for example: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<fish__> so now my last problem with this install: somehow it didn't install ifenslave even though I specified it in my preseed: d-i pkgsel/include string openssh-server lxc-docker btrfs-tools apparmor ifenslave
<fish__> the log shows that it's installing apparmor but not ifenslave
<fish__> I'll reinstall this machine again to make sure. it sounds so unlikely that even I can't believe it ;)
#ubuntu-installer 2014-09-21
<xnox> cjwatson: could you please remove *@surgut.co.uk from daily image failure & check notifications?
<xnox> also shouldn't all precise build/checks be finally stopped?
<stgraber> xnox: done
<xnox> stgraber: thanks!
#ubuntu-installer 2015-09-18
<nebuchadnezzar> hello
<nebuchadnezzar> I'm preseeding trusty installation with a partman recipe but I do not find information to use tmpfs for /tmp
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-20
<nawaf> hello guys :) I am a begineer.  I want to install ubuntu on my android. but how can I install it???  anyone here for helping me out :)
#ubuntu-installer 2016-09-22
<powersj> anyone know if one of the ISO mirrors has the daily server ISOs as well?
<cyphermox> powersj: I don't know of one
<powersj> cyphermox, ok thx. downloading the daily took ~hour, so was hoping for an alternative
<cyphermox> zsync helps a lot
<cyphermox> you point it to the zsync file on cdimage, and you'll only have to download the bits you don't already have
<powersj> oh wow
<powersj> I will use that next time! thanks
<cyphermox> ie: zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/yakkety-server-amd64.iso.zsync
<davmor2> then it just downloads the diff
<davmor2> always run md5sum to double check it though
<cjwatson> zsync does its own SHA-1 check; no point doing md5sum as well
<davmor2> cjwatson: I've had them get out of sync before now so I do it as a matter of course when I need to know it is right
<powersj> server iso ran into same issue as yesterday
<powersj> diff of 20160921-1 and 20160922 lists: https://paste.ubuntu.com/23217146/
<powersj> sys log https://paste.ubuntu.com/23217147/
<cyphermox> powersj: yeah, we're still working on a kernel for a respin, I think
<cyphermox> see the backlog in #ubuntu-release
<cyphermox> err
<cyphermox> I don't know. xnox was asking for a respin for -15
<powersj> cyphermox, worth a bug?
<cyphermox> ask on #ubuntu-release if someone has already reported it
<powersj> actually I forgot 1626197 exists already from yesterdays
<powersj> bah copied wrong number from my notes...  1626622
#ubuntu-installer 2017-09-20
<xnox> i wonder if d-i can be run with eatmydata =)
